# Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Grand Ol' Rawpry.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Looks like this is the beginning of me just reading the results online till mania season


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

*Country Sports Entertainment!* :vince5


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Why do they do this shit? I've never even heard of the fucking band.
fpalm


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

This has to be one of the worst themed Raws ever. Christmas Raw sucks, but at least it makes sense, but this? Country Raw? LOL


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Christmas RAW is always a fun show . Meh, happy with this one if Mickie is making an appearance


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Why do this on the raw right before survivor series? Glad they are taking it so seriously...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

This will be a nice change of pace from all the Rock and Punk themed raws last year. :cool2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Meh. I have a soft spot for country culture so I don't really mind. 

That said no doubt there'll be some sort of a cringe-worthy Santino, Eltorito, Real Americans segment of some kind that'll make everyone want to stop watching WWE but get some good pops from the crowd. 

I'm also sick to death of them not having a complete PPV card before the go home show. Build up the shit early and then people won't mind the themed shit as much. 

WWE's greatest strength lies in their amazing match promos and I really miss those.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Excited about the forthcoming country themed Raw, Santino and Khali get their banjos stolen by 3MB. Prime Time Players arrive on the scene and assist the comedic duo in getting them back. 3MB realise they're close to being caught and enlist the help of Wade Barrett to give them a bit of muscle. All eight of them argue in the locker room with Hornswoggle running off with the banjo into a nearby waiting taxi cab. 

Teddy Long arrives, says 'playa' about eight times and walks off.

There's your fucking elimination match, now stop whining. 

:HHH2


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Oh God, I just remembered that this is the go home show for SvS. 

SMFH.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...rance_Early_Update_on_AJ_Lee_s_Condition.html



> - In addition to Florida Georgia Line performing at Monday's RAW Country, WWE is teasing more "special appearances" for the show.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Your go-home Raw before a Big 4 ppv folks.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

this is just pointless. When they went to Brooklyn, they didn't call it "Raw is Rap" country music? jeez smh


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Considering how bad this Survivors Series will be it's only appropriate the RAW before it to be just as bad.

Get hyped .... for the road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

And to think I was gonna buy tickets to this show a couple of months ago :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

You could have, I actually quite enjoy the themed shows, but not when it's a go-home show


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I wonder if this is the episode where Show will steal the yes lock from Bryan.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

_RAW ain't Country without a little Jimmy Crack Corn._


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I don't mind that it's a themed show and all, even if it is a country themed show, but why on the RAW before Survivor Series, one of the big four PPVs?? As long as there's only one or two comedy segments, and the majority of RAW is building up for Survivor Series, then I'm fine with it. For me, there are still reasons to tune in, which I will be.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Londrick said:


> I wonder if this is the episode where Show will steal the yes lock from Bryan.


Nah, probably his diving headbutt.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Chrome said:


> Nah, probably his diving headbutt.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I guess if there's anything positive about this show, it's that WWE decided to have a themed show like this in USA and they didn't have something like this when they went to Canada or England. Cause you know if they did, they'd do the most stereotypical Canadian or English things.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

A themed show a week before one of your "Big Four" (allegedly) ppvs. Ummm, yeah.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

They better make that 6v6 elimination match otherwise Survivor Series will be an utter embarrassment.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Prepare for 3 hours of Vince & Kevin Dunn mocking the south.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I hope Jo Jo sings something. :agree:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

:lmao @ Shelton and Haas


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

*The chances of Curtis Axel singing Rap is Crap are pretty slim, right? 

Too bad, because that would make me an instant fan.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Yeah got a feeling this Raw will suck. Only way it would be good is if they bring back Stone Cold and Eric Bischoff for a ******* Triathlon II.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



> - In addition to Florida Georgia Line performing at Monday's RAW Country, WWE is teasing more "special appearances" for the show.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...rance_Early_Update_on_AJ_Lee_s_Condition.html

Mickie James, ftw. Make it happen, Vince!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cover of Rap is Crap please.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

First RAW I'll probably end up watching live and it's some Country special? Lets hope this doesn't completely suck. Totally expect at least two or three cringeworthy moments.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

RAW is CUNTRY.

:vince5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

why is everyone complaining? this show hasnt even happened yet. i am excited and i dont even like country music but i know it will be a party and a good time. lets just try to enjoy it.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Prepare for 3 hours of Vince & Kevin Dunn mocking the south.


Get ready


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> RAW is CUNTRY.
> 
> :vince5


*CUNTRY SPOARTS INTERTANEMANT*

:vince5:trips2:vince2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Well, now that Real Americans official beat Los Matadores as well, I hope they can do it on live tv and move away from that team for good. And then challenge for the tag titles.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Would :mark: for Honky Tonk Man


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Preview sounds horrible.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I can already tell this is going to be a weird RAW.

I also wonder how well the build-up for the current storylines/matches for Survivor Series is gonna be considering this is a themed RAW. :lol Not to mention "The Authority" returns tonight on this RAW of all RAWs to return.

Also, anyone know why they were on that "vacation" last week?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Seems too perfect to be Mickie's return show, but AJ doesn't have a clear challenger, and that could be quite the hot PPV match. Shame there'd only be a week to hype it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I also wonder what the traditional SS matches are gonna be.

I know a lot of people are saying Wyatts/Shield vs. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Rhodes Dynasty + The Usos but you never know.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Eulonzo said:


> I can already tell this is going to be a weird RAW.
> 
> I also wonder how well the build-up for the current storylines/matches for Survivor Series is gonna be considering this is a themed RAW. :lol Not to mention "The Authority" returns tonight on this RAW of all RAWs to return.
> 
> Also, anyone know why they were on that "vacation" last week?


The were probably on vacation because HHH and Stephanie are actually legitimate corporate executives and didn't feel like flying to England for a week and not being at WWE Hq


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

BABY YOU A SONG AND MAKE ME WANNA ROLL MY WINDOWS DOWN AND CRUUIIISEE

I only know it because it hits hard as fuck in my car.

I'm gonna watch the patriots game.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Can't wait.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_Appearing_on_Tonight_s_WWE_RAW_Country.html



> - WWE sent out the following this morning:
> 
> FLORIDA GEORGIA LINE GUEST STARRING ON WWE’S MONDAY NIGHT RAW – TONIGHT (NOVEMBER 18)
> 
> ...


FGL to perform "Round Here" live on RAW


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

also Daniel Bryan's friend, Josh Reddick, right fielder of the Oakland Athletics (he is good ball player) to be at the show and expected to be used.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...er_Total_Divas_Video.html#U32XFX4fFThyrw5I.99



> - MLB player Josh Reddick, who recently had a "beard off" going with Daniel Bryan, tweeted and says he will be at RAW tonight. Reddick wrote:
> 
> "Hey @WWEDanielBryan guess what??? I'll see you at #RAW tomorrow night. My beard will be there too. #BEARDOFF"




http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...at_Tonight_s_RAW_Win_WWE_Merchandise_PTP.html



> - As noted, MLB star Josh Reddick tweeted and told Daniel Bryan he would be at tonight's RAW. Reddick was hanging out with some WWE employees including Michael Cole at the Pit and Barrel restaurant in Nashville last night. One of WWE's social media managers tweeted the following about a possible beard-off:
> 
> "There's gonna be some serious shenanigans tomorrow night at #RAW between @joshreddick16 & @WWEDanielBryan... #BEARDOFF"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Baseball and Country 

:jay

Definetly watching Pats/Panthers now .


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Sticking to the country theme for this 'episode' (ugh), looks like I'll be stocking up on the moonshine later on.

I'll still watch though being the sadistic fool that I am.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

who's ready for a Khali/Santino/Swoggle hoedown battle with Tons of Suck with a little Truth thrown in the mix??!!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I don't really mind themed shows, aslong as the storyline progresses and there is entertainment. SS is coming up so wouldn't be great for them if this show sucks.

3MB to interrupt the country duo?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Should be a good show with a lot of things needing to happen to build up Survivor Series.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Keep It Clean by Foo Fighters should be the theme song of Raw Tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Wow I'm so pumped. Like never before actually.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pwoper said:


> Keep It Clean by Foo Fighters should be the theme song of Raw Tonight.


I was hoping for Christina agruela dirty..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Agruela.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Agruela.


As Dolph would say whatevs 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Reported.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Oh I can see it now: the Wyatts and Tensai/Brodus having a hillbilly dance off, followed by a rather beautiful rendition of Kane giving his views on his new job "Working 9-5", followed by a squash match of everyone who's ever spoken to a black guy ever and then finally, to lead us out of the night onto SS: Cena will come out and talk about how he won the title for the fans.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*











:hbk


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Why do they do this shit? Just why? Do they think that people are going to look forward to it, or that it's going to attract new viewers? Do they think it's some sort of 'mainstream penetration' by having a country band that nobody has ever heard of? Do they think that the people of places like Tennessee enjoy being stereotyped and patronized every time WWE is in the area? Why is one of the points on the 5-point preview a week before Survivor Series an advert for the new WWE video game, and another is about some shitty GM power struggle storyline that nobody cares about and has no relevance to anything?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Shieldiversary mayhem please!


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Very excited for RAW Country, but I'm a big country fan so that's why 

Florida Georgia Line!! :dance


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Kane unleashed pls :mark:


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

This is my first ever post here, I will be posting on all matters WWE. 



"Raw Country" is going to be an absolute joke, just like most of the other gimmicky Raw's are. with the exception of the the first "Raw goes Old School" in 2010, can anyone think of another time that it lived up to the hype that they surround it with? 

all i know is that we should all get ready for a lot of ads, (cole and lawler eating KFC at ringside) and probably some terrible country singing, (possibly by 3MB?) and of course... A HELL OF A LOT OF WRESTLERS WEARING COWBOY HATS!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

To be honest, with all the swarms of negativity plaguing this thread already, the WWE are going to have to do a hell of a job to make it even worse. Personally, I'm just going to sit back and watch the fuckery unfurl, laughing at the incompetence.

Saying that, they'll probably put on a ***** show to swerve us all. 

:russo


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

http://adf.ly/ZWM6S



> There's talk of Road Dogg making an appearance tonight, which makes sense since it's a country-themed episode and he was indeed "The New Double J."


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Whatevs, haters. I got my Jack Daniels ready for tonight! (WWE is actually quite tolerable while drunk with roommates)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 12m
> Country line dancing is an abomination... #RAWCountry


I fear a wrestlecrap worthy angle with Fandango is going to happen tonight.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

MICKIE IS HOT BITCH.

*
Hardcore COUNTRY!*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Anyone who thinks this show is going to be anything other than a cringe-inducing experience overflowing with horrendously unfunny stereotypes and segments is fucking blind.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I think only Jeff Jarrett smashing a guitar over somebody's head can save that night from a borefest


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



4hisdamnself said:


> I think only Jeff Jarrett smashing a guitar over somebody's head can save that night from a borefest


I would mark out to the point of disbelief! :mark: But isn't he in TNA or some sh*t?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Hopefully the Shield do something huge today. Not expecting a breakup or someone to win the WHC but a great promo or Beatdown to just remind everyone that its been a year of dominance.

Really amazing how fast a year has gone, fwlt like yesterday when they appeared at SS and everyone on here was marking out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Raw2003 said:


> Should be a good show with a lot of things needing to happen to build up Survivor Series.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you do realize this is a go home show, right?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Old_John said:


> I would mark out to the point of disbelief! :mark: But isn't he in TNA or some sh*t?


Never gonna happen. Back in 1999 Jeff Jarrett blackmailed Vince to give him more money to drop the IC title before leaving to WCW :lol


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Hoping for Ascension debut!!

#FearTheBull


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and pass on this with the biggest Monday Night Football game of the year on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*










*I think I'll do the same for the most part. I'll check out some parts of this show. I have no interest in Survivor Series... it's one of the PPV's that has never done anything for me so missing this isn't a big deal for me.

I'll still watch some of it.*


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

If Road Dogg is on tonight and doesn't sing this, I'm going to be very upset:


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

here is what I see happen at raw tonight.

Big Show vs The Shield in a 3 o 1 match.

Real Americans vs Rhodes Brothers.

Brie Bella and Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox and eva marie.



Curtis Axel vs Ryback.

a new paul men take out both axel and ryback doing that match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Terrible idea but what if: usos added to the Punk/DB team and... Ryback/Axel added to Hillybilly team?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Wouldn't be surprised if this happened:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Take it this will not be worth watching tonight?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Lol everybody complaining about the country theme. If there was no country theme you'd still be complaining. :lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I'll just read the results and watch the mildly interesting stuff on YouTube tomorrow.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I'm not really sure what to expect from Raw this week, hopefully it won't be as bad as people are expecting.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Starbuck said:


> Lol everybody complaining about the country theme. If there was no country theme you'd still be complaining. :lol


True, but my quips wouldn't be country music related. See how that works?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

No matter what happens everyone will still be complaining. woohoo


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Country_Will_JR_Attend_WWE_Events_In_OK.html



> As noted earlier, there has been talk of "Road Dogg" BG James appearing on tonight's RAW Country. James tweeted earlier about heading to Nashville and "warming the chords up." This has led to speculation that we may see James return as The Roadie and perform "With My Baby Tonight."


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I just don't understand why they think Bands performing is a good idea, performing a live entrance theme is cool but anything else is just misplaced and usually booed out of the building. You would think they would learn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I liked Survivor Series 2011. That was the only SS I liked from the recent ones.

This one is probably going to fall flat.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I can't believe this is the go home show, wow.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Anyone who thinks this show is going to be anything other than a cringe-inducing experience overflowing with horrendously unfunny stereotypes and segments is fucking blind.


And then add to that the Raw Country theme.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I just want to know if Steph and Triple H will be there. There is no point in watching if they're not.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I've got some bad news, tonight is going to suck the big one.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Starbuck said:


> Lol everybody complaining about the country theme. If there was no country theme you'd still be complaining. :lol


Shhh, we're not supposed to be excited by anything.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



zkorejo said:


> I just want to know if Steph and Triple H will be there. There is no point in watching if they're not.


Neither are wrestling on the ppv, shouldn't be the focus of the go home show, ehhhh... yet a theme night shouldn't be the focus either, so what do I know. Anyway ,Triple H's long winded vanity promos bring nothing to the table and Steph's theme music is the worst in the business. They are not entertaining.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Big Dog said:


> I've got some bad news, tonight is going to suck the big one.



:missingkanesmilie

RIP


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/survivorse...or-series-elimination-tag-team-match-26164297

for anyone who thought they were going to do the 6 on 6 in the end. Nope


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/survivorse...or-series-elimination-tag-team-match-26164297
> 
> for anyone who thought they were going to do the 6 on 6 in the end. Nope


Mystery Opponent AKA Dusty Rhodes?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/survivorse...or-series-elimination-tag-team-match-26164297
> 
> for anyone who thought they were going to do the 6 on 6 in the end. Nope


So what was ever the point of having Shield-Punk/Bryan stuff then? 

And when have Real Americans ever even been in the same ring as the shield? Now suddenly they're partners in the Survivor Series tag match?

WWE has some of the most illogical things on television.

The 5th guy is most likely gonna be Big E Langston.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/survivorse...or-series-elimination-tag-team-match-26164297
> 
> for anyone who thought they were going to do the 6 on 6 in the end. Nope


*Spoilers*
Match of the night.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



dxbender said:


> So what was ever the point of having Shield-Punk/Bryan stuff then?
> 
> And when have Real Americans ever even been in the same ring as the shield? Now suddenly they're partners in the Survivor Series tag match?
> 
> ...


Who cares? That match has the potential to be tag team match of the year.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

That match looks fucking awesome. Potential MOTN right there.

Mystery partner could be Big E. or someone else not that surprising.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



dxbender said:


> So what was ever the point of having Shield-Punk/Bryan stuff then? WWE has some of the most illogical things on television.


"*UN*"-creative does it again

*#WWELogic *


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Meanwhile, enjoy this gem from Backlash 2002, guys:


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

That match is going to be sick :mark:


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

I hope Ziggler is on the show tonight :/


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

Does RAW start in an hour or two hours?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*

^Two


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

As much as this show could be a disaster it will probably end up been better than Survivor Series.How sad is that.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This has been one of the weakest builds to a PPV I have ever seen, let alone a Survivor Series. So, to somehow even top that idiocy, on the go-home show before one of your supposed "Big 4" PPVs, we get....

a *COUNTRY THEMED episode*?!?!?!

Yeah, I'm skipping RAW tonight. Catch y'all at Survivor Series. Maybe.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Alim said:


>


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Lord Shite said:


> That match looks fucking awesome. Potential MOTN right there.
> 
> Mystery partner could be Big E. or someone else not that surprising.


Didn't you look at the graphic? It's clearly Vacant.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

This is the go home show a country themed raw? How sad


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Also:


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

The Mystery Partner may be Rey Mysterio. That would make sense. Sort of.

Otherwise probably Big E or maybe even Dusty Rhodes. Or it may be Mark Henry & Evan Bourne returning.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

gonna do myself a favor and skip this one


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Everyone is giving up on the show, and it hasn't even started yet. :lmao


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

GINGER MAHAL pipebomb please!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's hoping Ziggler is on tonight, and put into some at least somewhat relevant match, at Survivor Series.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^Pre Show if anything, sadly.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sadly, indeed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


GOD status.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

:cuss:Woat show of the year, not meaning to sound like a downer but raw country?

Oh god


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Only way to enjoy tonights Raw is to get completely wasted is my guess.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Josh Reddick ✔ @joshreddick16
> I have found @WWEDanielBryan @ww. Who's winning?!


Daniel Bryan backstage with Josh Reddick


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


I miss this theme .


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to a show of epic propotions of fuckery and dumbassery that only the WWE can do so well. Raw Roulette anyone? I expect nothing less than a train wreck any half hearted effort will not be appreciated.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> ^Pre Show if anything, sadly.


That's where he belongs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:ziggler1


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


Also this one, I know it's smackdown, but damn its good.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNnWKx9wYy8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ready for my weekly dose of Sports Entertainment...CUNTRY STYLE.

:vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The GOAT has arrived


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

not like this is the last Raw before a ppv.....oh wait.....IT IS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably not going to watch much tonight, Patriots come first...hoping to see some matches made for SS though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

GOAT Raw of the year incoming. 

:vince5 with dat swerve.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tobit said:


> not like this is the last Raw before a ppv.....oh wait.....IT IS


:vince2


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Santino needs to turn heel.He has potential.And he's getting older.


FUCK sock jab!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stone Cold to return :side:


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


God damn I miss this intro song. Got me hyped every time Raw came on.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Let's hope wwe doesn't get any ideas in the future to do Pop raw or Hip Hop raw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CHIcagoMade said:


> That's where he belongs.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Lord Shite said:


> Excited about the forthcoming country themed Raw, Santino and Khali get their banjos stolen by 3MB. Prime Time Players arrive on the scene and assist the comedic duo in getting them back. 3MB realise they're close to being caught and enlist the help of Wade Barrett to give them a bit of muscle. All eight of them argue in the locker room with Hornswoggle running off with the banjo into a nearby waiting taxi cab.
> 
> Teddy Long arrives, says 'playa' about eight times and walks off.
> 
> ...


This is, scarily, likely


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Also this one, I know it's smackdown, but damn its good.


You can feel the energy and excitement in the old themes. Now we get "IF THE SKY TURNS BLACK IT DON'T MATTUH!!!", followed by dead/pipe-in crowds and no pyro most of the time.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Wait! This is the last RAW before Survivor Series? lol


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Mickie & Mysterio Return Tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL This thread is gonna be ridiculous tonight. Imma get extra baked! Hit the bong on the hour at every hour.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

dxbender said:


>


Words can't express how much I miss this theme song. Got my hyped up for the show every night.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Only thing I'm truly looking forward to tonight is to what Zeb will say.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Cena will kick of RAW, tell the crowd how hot they are tonight,few corny and lame jokes, sport reference to get a cheap pop. ADR joins him and trashes the local ice hockey team, for some kind of crowd reaction. Cena makes fun of ADR, crowd is mixed with cena sucks chant and lame laughter. ADR challenges Cena to mechanical bull ride contest, winner to get to choose stipulation for their SS match. Lawler of course is immediately more than willing to referee the contest. After the bullride contest, lawler and cena embarrass ADR even more , when they both hit their finishers to him


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not excited for the tonight's Raw. The concept isn't much to my appeal. And the Patriots play tonight. I'll watch the first forty minutes of the show and then most likely just flip channels. I really hope WWE proves me wrong and puts on a great show before SS this Sunday.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What a shit Hurricanrana


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Cena will kick of RAW, tell the crowd how hot they are tonight,few corny and lame jokes, sport reference to get a cheap pop. ADR joins him and trashes the local ice hockey team, for some kind of crowd reaction. Cena makes fun of ADR, crowd is mixed with cena sucks chant and lame laughter. ADR challenges Cena to mechanical bull ride contest, winner to get to choose stipulation for their SS match. Lawler of course is immediately more than willing to referee the contest. After the bullride contest, lawler and cena embarrass ADR even more , when they both hit their finishers to him




And yet you'll still watch it


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What a shit Hurricanrana


it was cena modified... but the match was awesome, you cant deny that.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

CYC said:


> And yet you'll still watch it


haha, indeed:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The match was great, but the Hurricanrana...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Watching Bottom Line. Another vid portraying Cena as the ultimate underdog


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> Let's hope wwe doesn't get any ideas in the future to do Pop raw or Hip Hop raw


Hip Hop Raw would probably be a hell of a lot better than what we're going to get.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I watch this shit out of habit, been watching since I was a kid. I just watch it for the LOLz nowadays.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> haha, indeed:lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Get to watch RAW live with my people for the first time in months. I know you've all missed me.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CYC said:


>


ahahahah i hope we get to see MR MCMAHON tonight.

tbh im excited its gonna be a party. hope the crowd is drunk already.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's going to be a Khali and Hornswoggle segment. I just fucking know it.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

By gawd that song sounds awful, btw what is airing right now? JAG? NCIS?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Authority to kick off raw, nice.

@RDevans, NCIS.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I have a really bad feeling about this show, can"t wait for RR.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Stoked that DA GOAT is back from vacation. 

:trips :trips2 :HHH2 :hhh2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> I have a really bad feeling about this show, can"t wait for RR.


Funnily enough, I'm pretty excited. Not too sure why haha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

typical WWE not catering to their fans and just going with the flavor of the month aka country

wrestling fans don't look country WWE


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vince better be there tonight


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

x78 said:


> Hip Hop Raw would probably be a hell of a lot better than what we're going to get.


Vince would be sure to have all the most popular, latest, hip-hop stars..... from the 80s.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I have a good feeling about this RAW. Go home shows are usually extra fucked.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck. 

This thread is always priceless.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> typical WWE not catering to their fans and just going with the flavor of the month aka country
> 
> wrestling fans don't look country WWE


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


That is so much better than the current one and it actually gets you pumped for the show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Pass me the green I need some weed with Hennessy


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Ready to be sports entertained...


Hope the Authority punishes the Shield tonight for last week on their 1 year anniversary by making them all wear assless chaps


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

raw is starting yall


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Raw goes country! :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't wait for the fuckery :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Let the fuckery begin


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Pass me the green


:rep


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> Pass me the green I need some weed with Hennessy


This is Raw Country. Johnny Walker Black sir.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Del Rio could commit genocide and still would not receive any reaction


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

THis is gonna be a long 3 hours


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Here's a recap of the setup for the awesome 6 vs. 6 match that you're not getting at the PPV!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're making it like they weren't gone for only a week


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck voiceovers are back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol crowd is dead already.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:lmao They're doing it for tonight


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One of those band members look like Brian Kendrick...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So....they're saying that none of that would've happened if Steph and HHH were there last week....alrighty then.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cringing over this country shite already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is that crappy song the biggest song in country UGH


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

DAT MAINEVENT

Also come on Big E.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat 12 team tag match :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Your time's up McGuillisucky


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big E to win the IC tonight! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WHAT?!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn I wanted to hear "Cruise"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

12 man main event tag :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

6 vs. 6 tonight but not at Survivor Series.

GENIUS


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Are you kidding me??? PPV main event worthy match to close the go home show...what a lost opportunity


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This. fucking. company.


I just :lmao

:lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

The main event is what we all wanted for the Survivor Series match. Eff off WWE.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:O


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of Kings


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

What. The. Fuck?! They're giving us that match on free TV, this fucking company.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the main event is going to be great.

:lmao 30 seconds and three theme songs though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DA GAME :mark: :mark:

WELCOME BACK HUNTER


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the main event for SS is been given for free on Raw?

That was really nice of WWE!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

djslfhekfbqelfwb @ that Main-Event


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He's back :mark:


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is the match that should be Survivor Series' main event Raw's main event?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there really someone out there who was iffy about watching RAW tonight but only did so once they heard it was country themed?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time for a lame 15 minute promo, at least we don't have to listen to Steph's theme music


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a great crowd. What's with all those "Cesaro Section" signs.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my.. This crowd is on fire!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :side:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Mainevent!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dat main event should be at Survivor Series


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They have a 12 man tag on Raw but not Survivor Series fpalm FUCK U WWE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Come on we all know it's still happening on Sunday you really expect it to be a clean match?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Great main event, and my spider sense tells me this is the day Curtis Axel loses that gold around his waist. 
NOW GIVE ME SANTINO IN A COWBOYHAT AND LM VS 3MB DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Last week it was in London.

This week it's in it may as well be in Warm Springs, Virginia.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Vacation aka we didn't feel like traveling to the U.K.....


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmmm...two replays of the same scene within 5 minutes of each other...gotta be some sort of record


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice of Trips and Steph to make the flight to Raw tonight, since they obviously just didn't feel like making the flight to England Raw last week :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Dat main event should be at Survivor Series


Agree!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i am surprised the WWE didn't country remix all the themes for tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh thank you for giving me that 12 man tag for free...would have paid for it though. Just saying.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone else see the "Cesaro Section" signs at first?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Raw country? This sounds horrible


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:ti at wwe giving that match on RAW and not the PPV


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Let me get this straight. People are complaining that we get a match like this on free TV rather than PPV?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Fuck.
> 
> This thread is always priceless.


It makes RAW watchable


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well time for a manditory Triple H promo.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Aw fuck. I forgot it was Raw "Country".


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else see the "Cesaro Section" signs at first?


Yes there's a lot I commented on it


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

so people moan constantly that the matches on Raw are not good enough, they get a big one and moan.....yup standard


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Let me get this straight. People are complaining that we get a match like this on free TV rather than PPV?


To be fair, the main event for SSeries is Big Show vs. Orton. That six man will blow that out of the water.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH WITH DAT FRESH LINE UP. :banderas


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Black_Power said:


> Raw country? This sounds horrible


Very horrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie bringing the CUNT to COUNTRY.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

LEAVE BRAD MADDOX ALONE!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There is your pillow of the WWE
Blandy Borton


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Randy looks pissed. Could get interesting.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Whoa slow down Randy, don't wanna blow out a shoulder....oh wait....


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

These fan girls for Orton. :faint:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's Randy Orton from LA!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fastest Randy entrance?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

rton2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

rton2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:clap Steph I am glad you are rested. I can sleep easy tonight


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I fully expect the 6 vs 6 to still happen Sunday


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Face turn?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

fpalm

Welcome back Hunter, you fuckwit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE A+ PLAYER 

:clap


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

RANDY IS MAD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! We're back after only being gone a week and only missed one Raw! You must have been starved for us! 

I hope next week on Walking Dead, Rick & the others come back and say "Yeah it was all Governor last week, but hey y'all! We're back! Did you miss us!".


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Raw Country fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So it just dawned on me that Curtis Axel turned face not too long ago....

If this signifies the end of his WWE career...... I will not be happy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time for Orton to bitch about something and then for Triple H to put him in his place as an obedient little lackey


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

did randy cut his hair


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I blame Obama


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

'09 Orton look complete!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKO face turn or burial?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Orton's back on the juice!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Stephanie bringing the CUNT to CUNTRY.


Fixed. One letter was unnneeded. :robben2


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Angry Randy gettin me all up in my feels right about now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap Orton going HAM. :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But they put that new clause in the Wellness Policy for you, Orton.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton's still jacked up :rko2


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wait what...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so what are they trying to turn Randy face again?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

the company? our company? Hmmm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

So Orton is talking to himself?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Orton just said that HHH is the face of the company.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Wait, did Randy just call HHH the WWE champion and the face of the company?

Sounds about right.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orton botched his line.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Who do you think you're talking to?' 'The WWE Champion and face of the company' nice fuck up


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Dat Vickie heat though


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a good promo what's going on?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Who the hell do you think your talking to? The WWE Champion and Face of the WWE... ummm, that response doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else see the "Cesaro Section" signs at first?


Saw it! Pretty nice sign and pretty nice to see Cesaro getting recognition from the fans :clap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God Vickie turned the shriek factor down about 10 notches.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

all vickie's fault :lol


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

"I think you were mean't to say, is MY BITCH"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao Orton.

Too bad Seamus wasn't around to give him his line this time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

apparently the correct answer when HHH asks you who you think you're talking to is "myself"....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuckery already in present in full proportions


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Maddox :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton is more upset that Eva Marie said he was from LA :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, just when you think this storyline can't get anymore fucked up. What a mess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Maddox

it was all Vickies fault


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stupid, stupid, stupid Orton.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fucking Botchamania microphone style. :clap


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Haha at Vickie's nervous and quiet "Excuse me".


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love Maddox :lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Orton botched, tsk tsk.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What I think you meant to say...lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Maddox :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Maddox is a stooge :lol:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Orton is more upset that Eva Marie said he was from LA :lmao


:clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maddox :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol So I wasn't hearing things when I thought Randy fucked up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THIS!!!! 

Can we please get on to the important stories! Like Punk & Bryan against The Wyatts or Big Show & Orton? What's going on with those stories? I'd like to see where those are going.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't tonight's main event be saved for Survivor Series??


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Orton botched his line.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Trips botched his öine


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Huge AJ name mention pop!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally, AJ Lee gets to work as a babyface...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Wow, just when you think this storyline can't get anymore fucked up. What a mess.


and you are surprised when HHH, Orton and Big Slow are involved.


And there goes the WWE again putting GMS involved in wrestling matches.

lets just throw logic out the window. The GMS ARE HEELS why would you make the fans feel for them?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

inb4 Orton


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vickie fixing to carry AJ to her best match ever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Since you both like making handicap matches we're going to put you both in singles matches


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mad Ox runs the ropes once again! :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BRAD MADDOX TO WIN THE TITLE TONIGHT! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aj v. Vickie
Brad v. RKO 
:lol Oh Boy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Brad Maddox...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Orton v Maddox :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol NO DQ!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat push for Maddox :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So non-diva VS Diva's champion and GM VS world champion?

What the fuck?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

They gone.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ actually got a decent pop! :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This Raw needs some HBShizzle, already.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Maddox vs. Orton in a No DQ match? Squashing time!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT VICKIE vs AJ AND MADDOX vs Orton? I'm so happy :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You leave Braddox alone!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Kane :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

really kane...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane gets a pass


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Maddox's badonkodonk gonna break through those suit pants in no time....me likey


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Orton is such a moron. Like always.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I share the same job title as a pro fucking wrestler... :no:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol Kane is like a mob enforcer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big E better be winning that match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane all boss like


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hunter needs to make up his mind if he's a heel or a face. And mah homie Big E better beat that jobber!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This angle is stupid. They just played Triple H as a babyface against Brad/Vicki and Brad will job to Orton, who will be played as a babyface in this match. This entire opening segment was dumb, save for Brad's one line.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why the hell is Vickie even a part of this storyline??


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What did Orton botch?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo get to see Maddox wrestle!

But I can't even tell where the fuck they are going with this story anymore :no


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kane :lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I hope Big E does well.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maddox to get squashed by Orton...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>'huge match'
>involves curtis axel


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a shame Maddox has to wrestle in such a fantastic suit*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> I share the same job title as a pro fucking wrestler... :no:


You ain't no director of operations :kobe


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This entire segment put HHH and Orton over as babyfaces.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

All you Mickie fans would need a change of pants if this theme hit...


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice to see the WWE champ still curtain jerking the show, while bryan still hangs around in the main event.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> What did Orton botch?


Hunter: "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU'RE TALKIN TO?"
Orton: "THE WWE CHAMPION...*thinks '...fuck'*...andthefaceoftheWWE..."


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be really nice to see Big E win the title. Axel has been champion for way too long, in my opinion...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

World's Best said:


> You ain't no director of operations :kobe


www.linkedin.com/pub/joseph-finn/5a/a51/68/

oh no?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#Mark said:


> This entire segment put HHH and Orton over as babyfaces.


Orton was more whiny than anything, it did put HHH over.


As all segments do at this point.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

This company :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Hunter needs to make up his mind if he's a heel or a face. And mah homie Big E better beat that jobber!


My theory has always been he's bitter to the post match reaction to losing to Brock, so he's chasing the babyface pop as a 'cool' heel. It's stupid and nothing more than personal vanity. And on a go home show that should be about building heat for a ppv. :argh:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That Manchester crowd has earned Maddox top babyface status :vince3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait a minute, have they even set up the Survivor Series match yet???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> What did Orton botch?


Didn't he call Steph the WWE champion and face of the WWE?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

So we've got the WWE champ going against Brad Maddox...how does this further his storyline with the Big Show and make us want to buy Survivor Series to see who wins?

*crickets*



Great crowd so far...they were just in Tennessee a month ago for RAW.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Maddox gone get got by RANDY Orton.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Good start.Looks promising.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


Dat Braddox :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Wait a minute, have they even set up the Survivor Series match yet???
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, the shield with the real Americans vs tag champs and usos with a special partner


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big show needs to come out KO Orton to get Maddox the win or the WWE is stupid and can't book


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maddox chants! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lord Shite said:


> Hunter: "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU'RE TALKIN TO?"
> Orton: "THE WWE CHAMPION...*thinks '...fuck'*...andthefaceoftheWWE..."


*lol yeah, he assumed HHH was going to say, "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE" instead of "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU'RE TALKING TO" it was rather funny.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox is over as fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has been one awkward start to Raw.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought Maddox would change into some ridiculous wrestling attire like Vickie's "Excuse Me" one piece.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I think The Big Show might come.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rapey Randy at it again!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton gettin berried


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Maddox :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DAYUM Maddox with that mic shot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OH SHIT!!! :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets Go Brad!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Knock him out Maddox.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Really?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maddox going HAM Beef Mode! :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

"Orton just stunned John!" ummmm what Cole?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... Maddox is a face now?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Big show needs to come out KO Orton to get Maddox the win *or the WWE is stupid and can't book*


Little late for that.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Would love to see The Queen Diva go 2-0 against A.J.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

This crowd + Country theme + two squash matches off the bat =


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

MADDOX !!!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Brad going in!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OH THE FUCKERY

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn are they making Orton look weak.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL I already regret not buying tickets to this show


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's go Maddox chants :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Beef Mode!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

MADDOX!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Maddox da GOAT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, Randy Orton gonna kill a bitch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And order is restored to the world. Maddox about to die! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone needs to gif that face of Orton turning to Maddox :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I give zero fucks about any of this. If they put The Shield on while I'm driving to work, I'm going to be furious.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Maddox will be beat by Orton and aj beat Vickie.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lmao This fuckery


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

STAIRS


I heard that Randy


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I probably could have gone to this I am so close, but I had better things to do...like anything.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone else think Orton has lost weight? hes cut down alot for his heel role.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> What did Orton botch?


Pretty sure it was HHH that botched. 

HHH said "Who the hell do you think you're talking to?" When he was probably supposed to says "Who the hell do you think you are?"

Orton stuck to his lines and said "The WWE Champion and Face of the company." :rko2 :hhh2


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brad Maddox with dat 6-pack.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Go Maddox kick Randy's ass


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Really hope this is the last we see of Maddox. Never liked him.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hurry up I wanna see the main event


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So... Maddox is a face now?


Real heels in this company are underdogs to overdog babyfaces like Cena, sooo they do become rootable on that basis


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where is the big show, its no DQ


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MAddox actually has a pretty ill finisher.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

is the camera man having a seizure


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I would've marked out if Maddox beat Orton :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Rape time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Come on, Maddox! BEEF MODE!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

'We want tables' chants going on.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Crowd sounds pretty good


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The worst part is that this match might be the best thing to come from WWE this year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Vyer said:


> I think The Big Show might come.


His wife would not be pleased especially after recent developments.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn, I wish Cole didn't move out the way when Orton launched Maddox.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did I hear Orton just yell "DODGE!" before ramming Maddox into the ring post?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at the crowd. "We want tables!"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Randy keep it PG! You can't straddle Brad like that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lawler recieving a hand job during them mic shots?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Incoming Maddox CONCUSSION!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Orton is just murdering Maddox with that mic :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He beating him like he stole sumthin :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton Killed Maddox


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Microphone ending the match?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Really hope this is the last we see of Maddox. Never liked him.


This


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Randy just killed him. That was fun.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*gawt damn, Randy*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Punt the sonovabitch :mark: DO IT


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

How many fucking TKO's has there been in the last two months!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

stupid booking by the tWWE once again. Its no DQ and the big show never came out to cost orton the match.
Who is booking this crap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Match was stopped? :kobe


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

TBH that was fun to watch


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Maddox is going to beat Orton so bad, Orton's going to have to go on vacation, again, for violating Wellness Policy, after smoking 6 joints in hope of forgetting the great name that is BRAD MADDOX

:troll


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRAD NEVER LOST. HE PASSED OUT. OMG
NEW AUSTIN

BRATTITUDE ERA STARTING NOW


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ASK HIM! oh wait. Mic's busted..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He just died.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

"Bahgawd he KILLED 'EMM!! "


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hitting someone with a mic seems kind of weak to me, but what do I know


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why is Orton beating up the heel gm?

And why did the ref stop a no dq match?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That was awesome.

IN B4 CONCUSSION


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The human jobber Ryback


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy Orton beating Maddox = Being ready for Big Show apparently.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Pretty sure it was HHH that botched.
> 
> HHH said "Who the hell do you think you're talking to?" When he was probably supposed to says "Who the hell do you think you are?"
> 
> Orton stuck to his lines and said "The WWE Champion and Face of the company." :rko2 :hhh2


So Orton doesn't have the brain power to ad lib one line? No shock there. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show and Ryback, incoming 5 stars :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

How is that big fat idiot Ryback still a heel? he got killed by Heyman and Wyatt Family :L


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BIG E TO TAKE THE IC STRAP


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E = Next IC Champ.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That was great.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why didn't Big Show come out? It was No-DQ...perfect opportunity for Show to attack Orton.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

COME ON BIG E!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The first 20 mins of raw UNSOLD Survivor Series for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RAW IS fuckery


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big E new IC champ please! :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Show is putting over dat young talent, right?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The burial of Ryback continues!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

...no.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh Big E please save us from Blandy McBlanderson.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoping Axel loses and he disappears to Superstars


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A friend of mine made a joke that if Curtis Axel was a Magic card, his special abilities would be listed as "Powers are -10 in non title matches & +4 in title matches"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why did raw have to go country? Why couldn't raw have gone hip-hop.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, Cole.

"The prestigious Intercontinental title"

Hasn't been prestigious in 20 years.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This awesome crowd is gonna make this such a fun show.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BIG BOOTY BROWN, BITCHES.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Maddox is going to beat Orton so bad, Orton's going to have to go on vacation, again, for violating Wellness Policy, after smoking 6 joints in hope of forgetting the great name that is BRAD MADDOX
> 
> :troll


Nah, Orton needs the pot to make him not so boring. That is why they changed the wellness policy, Randy needs the pot to not be so Blandy Borton


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The champ looking strong going into Survivor Series, beating an NPC


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:axel :axel :axel


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please, WWE, give Big E the title.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Why is Orton beating up the heel gm?
> 
> And why did the ref stop a no dq match?


Brad was KOed and couldn't defend himself

Orton wasn't dqed, he won by KO


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope Big E wins the title. 

That doofus Axel has overstayed his welcome as a champion. Time to go.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why did raw have to go country? Why couldn't raw have gone hip-hop.


There is nothing country about this show ATM.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why did raw have to go country? Why couldn't raw have gone hip-hop.


RAW shouldn't go anything.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

To be honest, that beat down reminded me of when Vince would tell the Big Bossman to beat the shit out of Patterson and Brisco.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Rapey Orton used the _microphone _to finish Brad off after Brad had previously used the _microphone _on Orton. Lot of straddling, go behinds, and of course _microphones _in that match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> The burial of Ryback continues!


Good.
C'mon Big E. Beat the Anti GOAT! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which match to commit suicide at Survivor Series to. Show/Orton or Del Rio/Cena.

Fuck it I'll just revert to the stand-by Diva's championship match.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Big E to win?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I just realized...LC is going to need a case of moist towelettes tonight.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Big E new IC champ please! :mark:


I hope...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If axel beats Ziggler and Big E back to back weeks, the WWE is def. trolling us


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Lol, Cole.
> 
> "The prestigious Intercontinental title"
> 
> Hasn't been prestigious in 20 years.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Considering how they've been building up how hapless Axel is without Heyman, I suppose this might actually be the night he loses the belt.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll be marking if Axel has a Charisma on a Pole match with Jack Swagger and Alberto Del Rio at Survivor Series.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Jesus I hate pop country. Why couldn't they get somebody like Hank III for Raw country?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why did raw have to go country? Why couldn't raw have gone hip-hop.


Because they're doing a slow-burn push on JTG. Saving that HipHop episode for during his WWE Title run.. DUH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually excited for this match. Come on, Big E, save us from Axel! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I just realized...LC is going to need a case of moist towelettes tonight.


You mean a wet nap aka short wet dream?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I just realized...LC is going to need a case of moist towelettes tonight.


*:hayden2*


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

What was the point of that match anyways we all know Maddox is a clown and HHH putting him in a no dq match with Orton makes Trips seem more likable as a heel cause lets face it nothing gets a southern rasslin fans blood running than a goofball getting destroied its not really heel like to put other heel authority figures into unfavorable situations ugh there is just so much wrong with this angle


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

D-Bag said:


> Jesus I hate pop country. Why couldn't they get somebody like Hank III for Raw country?


Because he wants to keep his dignity.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome kickoff panel!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Kickoff booth looks tight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow the HOF panel, all three of them can't talk worth crap lol


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Bret Hart is on a panel? Lame.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Did Heyman turn on Axel too?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

D-Bag said:


> Jesus I hate pop country. Why couldn't they get somebody like Hank III for Raw country?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's this guy right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

D-Bag said:


> Jesus I hate pop country. Why couldn't they get somebody like Hank III for Raw country?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Hank III is too awesome to so something pop like this.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bret Hart...great


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That panel has more concussions than the overture of 1812.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Festus?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Neck brace for microphone shots to the head?


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

An awkward and weird opener, and a Axel match which he will obviously go over in to start the show.

Shitty start to RAW.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vickie lmao!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Vickie is afraid of AJ of all people*


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

New theme ? Damn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Remix?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What the hell did they do to Big E's theme? fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS THEME


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

New theme? WTF.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is this his new intro music? what kind of crap is that


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Uh did Big E's theme change? Liked the first version better.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The title of this video:






I lol'ed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> wow the HOF panel, all three of them can't talk worth crap lol


:kobe

Don't make me slap you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The hell is Big E's theme?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I honestly don't see Axel going anywhere after losing the title. After parting ways with Heyman, he's practically lost everything...


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Big E. with new music = new champ. Book it.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

New theme or am I hearing things?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A shame a panel that great has to hype up to shit mainevent matches (and those two matches probably won't even get a blowoff til TLC anyway, so Bret/Mick's predictions are moot)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

there is literally 0 reason that Axel should be retaining the fucking title here. None...and there was no reason for him to retain last week against ziggler.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Big E :mark:

The next Lesnar


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

New theme? Big E taking the belt.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I hate Big E's remix theme


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The fuck did they do to Big E's theme?!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

NOOOO FFS THEY CHANGED THE SONG


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAASSSSSS


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I really glad they're pushing Big E, but I don't like what they did to his theme.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG E WITH DAT NEW THEME


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Why the fuck did they mess with his theme? fpalm


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

DAT BIG E REMIX FOR THE NEXT I.C. CHAMPION


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

And people complained about Big E's original theme...

WTF is this shit!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh they butchered and already meh theme


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Good pop for Big E


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

You can tell Big E is winning the title, especially with that new theme song. I hope it happens.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Axel has been better than Big E? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Mad Ox. :'(

Big E's remixed theme isn't good at all. Bring back dem 808s and trap beats!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Axel has the GOAT theme, too bad he sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God they raped Big E's theme.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's such a shame that such a tight theme song was wasted on axel.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *Hank III is too awesome to so something pop like this.*


Troof

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Still makes me rage this guy is the son of Mr. Perfect...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Bret Hart at Survivor Series, oh dear


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No "I have arrived!"?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Axel can't even get a pop with this awesome crowd.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *:hayden2*


:bosh7 :bosh5


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Axel has arrived but the real question is when will he depart.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I fucking love Axel's theme. Best thing he has :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The personification of charisma...

Curtis Axel. 

"I have arrived!!!"

:axel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please tell me this is the end of Axel's reign. I will literally take anybody over Axel at this point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if this intro was wwe2k there would be no announcer voice right now


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Show Bret Hart respect kiddies


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And now a great theme song for a terrible piece of wrestling garbage.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Bret Hart at Survivor Series, oh dear


Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The hell is Big E's theme?


*I think the title of the song is, "TERRIBLE"*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat heat.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao 

The fanboys reaction if by the grace of god Vickie ends up winning against AJ.

:ti


Come on VICKIE WITH DAT THICK ASS :mark: :ass


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

2 recaps ALREADY of the Maddox beating :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The commercial for RAW on Long Island was just on and it said it was going to have 2 main events, John Cena v Alberto Del Rip for the title and then Randy Orton fights Big Show for the WWE title...could this be foreshadowing that Randy's gonna lose and just regain at RAW?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the crap? doing an intro like this they do it as such random times.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

His original theme was boss. 

This shit is like some tween dance party remix. 
Here's a kid dancing to it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero needs to turn on Swagger and be the new Paul Heyman guy


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> there is literally 0 reason that Axel should be retaining the fucking title here. None...and there was no reason for him to retain last week against ziggler.


Nothing we can do about it, the 'E has made their mind in put a lot of faith in him (unfortunately).


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I wanted Ziggler to win last week, but Big E as champion will be fine, too.

Anyone but Axel.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least Axel gets more heat than Del Rio, lol.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

When I saw Axel in the beginning of his entrance with that facial expression, I thought of this person.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr. IMperfect


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *Hank III is too awesome to so something pop like this.*


Hank III is awesome? When did that happen?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Really hope this is the last we see of Maddox. Never liked him.


Ditto.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think of Big E winning the title, then I think of Ezekiel Jackson winning it, and I just :lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a pretty good match with active crowd incoming.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They need to discontinue Survivor Series. They put together the Survivor Series match via press release 6 days before the ppv, what a fucking joke.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

legendfan97 said:


> When I saw Axel in the beginning of his entrance with that facial expression, I thought of this person.


Curtis Axel and Jack Nicholson should never be in the same sentence.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Big E wins he'll convert the belt into a training bra.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel like this is leading to Ziggler/Big E/Axel at SS...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

He has FUCKING ARRIVED, bitches

:hayden2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I wanted Ziggler to win last week, but Big E as champion will be fine, too.
> 
> Anyone but Axel.


Big E has impressed me a lot lately. I think he definitely deserves an opportunity to be champion...would be a much, much better champion than Axel.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Get that title, Big E!


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

I think Ryback is going to interfere to set up a Survivor Series match against Axel. No one will care about it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another friggen ad 
that is like what 3 or 4 in 30 mins


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Tit E better win


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I think of Big E winning the title, then I think of Ezekiel Jackson winning it, and I just :lmao


But Ezekiel Jackson is one of the ten greatest I.C of all time :ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Curtis Axel and Jack Nicholson should never be in the same sentence.


You just put them in the same sentence. :kobe


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Axel used Heyman just to be IC Champion? Christ. :lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where the hell is Barrett!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Curtis Axel and Jack Nicholson should never be in the same sentence.


Yep. Nicholson is nowhere on Axel's level.










*DAT CHARISMA*

:brodgers


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I predict someone is going to make an interference and this will lead up to a Triple Threat Match for the IC at SS this Sunday.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

World's Best said:


> You just put them in the same sentence. :kobe



Oh lawd :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

finalnight said:


> They need to discontinue Survivor Series. They put together the Survivor Series match via press release 6 days before the ppv, what a fucking joke.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thankfully Punk/Bryan aren't main eventing because I think this SS will blow and probably have fewer buyrates than the last SS, and probably won't even beat HIAC.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Where the hell is Barrett!!!


I thought he was having Visa issues?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

IC title "prestigious"? Nor for a long time, commentary.

"Awesome champion" :lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

World's Best said:


> You just put them in the same sentence. :kobe


:hbk3

And that's the only time it should be allowed, to tell someone else it shouldn't be.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hurry the fuck up WWE-Football is starting and it's time to tank this boatload of fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Where the hell is Barrett!!!


Getting ready to tag with a member of 3MB to lose to Los Matadors again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Where the hell is Barrett!!!


He had an issue with his work permit.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Curtis Axel and Jack Nicholson should never be in the same sentence.


You just did :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cole called the belt "prestigious."

LOLOLOLOLOLOL

:ti


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Yep. Nicholson is nowhere on Axel's level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleh. Incredible that someone who is the spawn of Mr. Perfect doesn't even have one ounce of charisma. Amazing really.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I bet Barret is the mystery partner for the traditional survivor series match . That push


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tobit said:


> Axel used Heyman just to be IC Champion? Christ. :lol


"Clawing My Way To The Middle: The Genesis of The Curtis Axel Story."


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought the sound was screwing up on my tv when Big E came out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The more commercials they use during an Axel match the better.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> IC title "prestigious"? Nor for a long time, commentary.
> 
> "Awesome champion" :lawler


It was prestigious when Cody had it, but before and after you are correct


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

From Al Snow's twitter
_I went into a lesbian bar I noticed straight away that it was a real tough place. Even the pool table had no balls._


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn, very few users in this thread, tonight.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck this is boring..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShaWWE said:


> I thought he was having Visa issues?


He got them worked out. He's back in the US.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Axel is a good worker, it's just a shame he sucks at everything else.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wait, so I missed raw last week...Heyman has no clients anymore?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is WWE. Curtis Axel vs Big E for the IC Title.

Wow.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So how did Raw go Country again?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're laughing at 'mutual dump' fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> "Clawing My Way To The Middle: The Genesis of The Curtis Axel Story."


"Rising to the Main Event: No Seriously Weds Night Main Event Vs Zack Ryder"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I think Curtis Axel needs something where he gets to hop up and down and shout like an idiot.
Axel has the shouts and screams or whatever the fuck is coming out of his mouth downpacked.

:axel


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a good match with a great crowd.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck, man, Axel is so fucking boring...


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

During this headlock that will never end, I'm going to say Big E./Shield angle from NXT was great.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Two great parts of WWE's future? JBL plz go


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BIG E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

he did it, finally new ic champion!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Damn, very few users in this thread, tonight.


They're saving themselves from the fuckery that Raw country is expected to bring.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

YES! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Big E reeks of charisma.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tibbins3:16 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys just tuned in, what have i missed so far?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

The IWC cums.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God! The Axel experiment is over!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:yes :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

(Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BLACK CENA GONNA SHOOT TO THE TOP OF THE COMPANY!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you, Mr. Langston.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Crowd is pumped.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Marking Out


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Who's the rookie now? :langston2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wish I could enjoy it with a better theme


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally.

Shocked the crowd cares this much about Big E.

Even with that horrid remix.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Yes! Big E won! What a reaction!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Should have pinned him for 5 to complete the burial imo


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

NEW IC Title!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh, better than Axel.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah well new champ.Its alright I suppose.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LANGSTON!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

[email protected]@@[email protected]!!!!!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Im shocked (sarcasm).


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big E!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That was a good match with a great crowd.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Black Cena begins :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*MY ****** DID IT*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Becoming John Cena's friend is working out for Big E


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well atleast Curtis Axel is no longer champion.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

YESSSSSS!!!!!! BIG E!!!!  :cheer :cheer


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally, the IC title is off Axel.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

so main even SS match on RAW
Title change on RAW

Is this actually SS and they forgot?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's a big feller right there.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations Big E.

Now get ready for that mandatory losing streak.

:HHH2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats Big E!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

1 second of Big E holding the title > Axel's whole reign


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank god Big E won, IDK if I could survive with Axel holding the title much longer


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Thankful Big E. won and WWE got something right?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:clap

Now get a fucking better finisher please

:StephenA2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

FUCK YEAH BIG E :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NO MORE AXEL AS INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG E THE NEW IC CHAMPION










:ti at Axel


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big E new IC!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Big E fucking Langston :mark:

Wow they must really think Axel is a loser if he's dropping the title on Raw


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Wtf have they done to his theme :fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New champ!!! :'D


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice job big e.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Big E is alright...definitely better than Axel.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

AXEL HAS DROPPED HEYMAN AND THE I.C. TITLE, CAN THIS REALLY BE THE END OF AXEL?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

INCOMING BIG E PUSH!!! 3 AINT ENOUGH MAN HE NEEDS 5!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The new Intercontinental Champion, Ryblack!


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Put Big E back with AJ, and troll those Ziggler fans. :troll


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Stream freezes as Big E sets up the finisher -________-


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

YES!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*FINALLY!*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

YES!!!! Thank you lord!!!! Finally the title gets taken off Axel & by Big E nonetheless!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Fuck this is boring..


The main event will make up for it


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RANDY ORTON'S JACKET IS MY NEW FAVORITE THING IN THE ENTIRE WORLD


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Pretty great reaction for his win.

Maybe he'll eventually have a good match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally now send axel back to where he belongs off tv


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

ummmm....what?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman has just said more words than he has over the past year


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHO THE FUCK ARE THOSE GUYS


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally that belt is away from Curtis Trash-hole!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now he will go on a big losing streak as all champs seem to do


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton, the Shield just aren't that in to you


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how can anyone like that type of country


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

does orton realize that wwe 2k14 is a thing


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Pleased we got Big E as IC champ now, Axel was so boring.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That smirk from Ambrose… Randy, you better watch your own back.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

The fall and burial of Curtis Axel 3 disk set for Christmas release.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank god.

Ok fuck this-Let's Go Patriots.. See you at Survivor Series if your attending in person..


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

greendude11 said:


> The new Intercontinental Champion, Ryblack!


He prefers Choc Lesnar.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> how can anyone like that type of country


Meth.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, is WWE going to promote this band all night long just because they're performing at the show tonight?!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Big E won, really like the guy.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"FIVE" gimmick please.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> Finally that belt is away from Curtis Trash-hole!




I prefer Blandis Axel, but that works!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> how can anyone like that type of country


that really isn't country???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> WHO THE FUCK ARE THOSE GUYS


the jobber version of country music


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

So happy about Big E!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS





-UNDEAD- said:


> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*





Amber B said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS





-UNDEAD- said:


> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Triple powerbomb incoming.

Sierra Whiskey Echo Romeo Victor Echo


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzURH-yOtKs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Now they can build momentum for E just to kill it for someone inferior. I'm thinking like Cody Rhodes in 2011. Let the fuckery begin!!

:lol at being Cena's friend. So was Ryder and look at him now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, is WWE going to promote this band all night long just because they're performing at the show tonight?!


It's how they can afford them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> So, is WWE going to promote this band all night long just because they're performing at the show tonight?!


Over-promotion is WWE's hat. Well one of them


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks GOD Axel's title reign is over. I don't think I could have taken any more matches with him as champion...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena vs ADR 

Orton vs show

both next week on Raw according to the Advert for Raw here on the NYc stations


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good that Axel lost the belt.

Now on to the WHC! :vince5


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Before this show beginning I had no idea who Florida Georgia Line were.

By the end of this show - thanks to the WWE and their shrewd marketing skills - I'll wish for them to be assaulted by seventeen raging dobermans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

killacamt said:


> that really isn't country???


its pop country

real country is like john cash IMO


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

killacamt said:


> that really isn't country???


*Yeah that's pop country... it's fucking terrible for the most part.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

First my bby Curtis Axel loses what is rightfully his.

And now this company is intent on hyping some garbage country band for the rest of the hour?

Why are they doing this to me? WHY??? :leslie


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Johnny Cash > everything else called "country music" nowadays


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> YESSSSSS!!!!!! BIG E!!!!  :cheer :cheer


*I KNOW, RIGHT!?!?!*


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Let's be honest here, 90 percent of the wrestling fan demographics are ******** that love country.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

killacamt said:


> that really isn't country???


Country music died with Johnny Cash


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Good that Axel lost the belt.
> 
> Now on to the WHC! :vince5


Nope, NEXT UNDISPUTED CHAMPION :vince2
OH GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That match.. marked the beginning.. of the start.. of the genesis.. of the END.. of Curtis Axel's WWE Career...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

MUSICAL FUCKING CHAIRS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Divas musical chairs....seriously?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

for fuck sakes
the WWE is doing musical chairs/

what is wrong with this company


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

MUSICAL CHAIRS! REALLY!


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

If Mickie James isn't here, I'm going to be sad.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Musical Chairs :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Johnny Cash > everything else called "country music" nowadays


*Post of the night.* :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Divas musical chairs? :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Dat Kaitlyn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Now on to the WHC! :vince5


Thanks for putting that thought in my head.. :faint:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Barry Dylan said:


> Now they can build momentum for E just to kill it for someone inferior. I'm thinking like Cody Rhodes in 2011. Let the fuckery begin!!
> 
> :lol at being Cena's friend. So was Ryder and look at him now.


Well Ryder didn't have Pecs the size of someone's head.

Diva Musical Chairs? Fuck off.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

This should go over well.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah, the fuckery has arrived. :axel


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh boyyyy the fuckery begins :dance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

musical chairs? :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yay divas.. *skip*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JoJo making her WWE debut


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmao divas musical chairs. Those are some sexy outfits.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Divas musical chairs and Lawler hosting it? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lord Shite said:


> Before this show beginning I had no idea who Florida Georgia Line were.
> 
> By the end of this show - thanks to the WWE and their shrewd marketing skills - I'll wish for them to be assaulted by seventeen raging dobermans.


When i first seen them, I thought they were Chris Jericho and his band. :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I wish Ric Flair was in this segment...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae as a cowgirl. :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SO MUCH FUCKERY ABOUT TO HAPPEN


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i didnt know there were _this _many divas


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

It's funny because Jerry Lawler is the biggest tit in that ring.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

KAITLYN LOOKS SO HOT I'M IN LOVE!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Musical Fucking Chairs, tonight has jumped the shark already.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:ti

Anything to get Lawler a boner.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Perfect timing, the Patriots game is just about to start.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ewww Rosa is looking like Jillian.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Let's be honest here, 90 percent of the wrestling fan demographics are ******** that love country.


I wouldn't say 90% maybe 60


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Faith hill or I riot


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

okay what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Who's the blonde in the cowboy hat??

EDIT: It's Rosa....ewwwww


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

are we really fucking watching musical fucking chairs on WWE television right now?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Musical chairs? God help us all


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

From them stripping off in the ring to playing musical chairs fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck this, switching to MNF.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The moment...starting now...this is the moment....of the start.....of the genesis...of the fucking off of McGillicutty.

:hayden2


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Divas musical chairs.
I am lost for words


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alicia Fox. I love you.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Bah Gawd, a Kaitlyn sighting!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Divas musical chairs with a country theme. Yay.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, wrestling sucks these days.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate these type of segments on Raw.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

time to mute this. Summer Rae should win


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Seriously??? My fucking god musical chairs 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Johnny Cash > everything else called "country music" nowadays


Trace Adkins isn't THAT bad. Other than that, I agree w/ you completely


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

WHAT.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Gotta love short jeans.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

First RAW I've seen in weeks and its fucking musical chairs.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF have they done to Big E's theme though?! fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do they not know how to play Musical chairs?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lolz, nattie sucks


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've always associated country with musical chairs... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Redwood Raven said:


> :ti
> 
> Anything to get Lawler a boner.


Nah, the divas are too old for him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nattie not giving two fucks. :ti


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Nattie :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

not have that in canada? lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

POOR NATTIE APPRECIATION LIFE


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

If only it were 10 years ago, this woulda been a bikini contest, ;cry


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Alicia Fox would seriously get it, Triple shot Viagra.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Calling for Jojo to win!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

JBL :lol

What a load of pish


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dafuq am I watching :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

JBL shitting on it :lol:lol:clap:clap


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

"official rule book" fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JBL just his the nail on the fucking head with his "this is the dumbest thing I've ever seen" comment


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I cant believe that I'm watching it either JBL


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

This is the dumbest thing Ive ever seen...thank you. Thank you.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PISS!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least JBL admitted this is the dumbest thing he has ever seen


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao JBL burying this.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I'd managed to avoid all the country shit until this point. Fucks sake.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what in the fucking fuck of all fuckery are we watching???


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

btw whatever happened to Layla?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:clap JBL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"This is the dumbest thing I've ever seen."


Thank you for saying what needed to be said, JBL.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

This is great wrestling TV baby! Over promoting a shitty pop band and musical chairs wooooo


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Dafuq is this?


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I needed to take a shit anyways.

Watch this be included in the Hulu Plus version while a Cesaro match gets cut.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Shite said:


> Before this show beginning I had no idea who Florida Georgia Line were.
> 
> By the end of this show - thanks to the WWE and their shrewd marketing skills - I'll wish for them to be assaulted by seventeen raging dobermans.


Its all right. I feel the same way about Miley Cyrus


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on summer ray!


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Would lol if a chair spot was attempted.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Even JBL is burying this


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:ti


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Redwood Raven said:


> :ti
> 
> Anything to get Lawler a boner.


Lawler was born with a boner that never goes away.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alicia Fox eliminated second? :stephena2

I agree with JBL, now this is pretty dumb.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HAHAHAHA JBL. "this is the dumbest thing I've ever seen"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We are trending to all time worst Raw standards here, possibly.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF AM I WATCHING?! fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

lol brawl.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

finally. A fight. King get in. Your true dream.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

wow what a joke. i cant believe the girls agree to this shit.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Eva Maurice with that windmill fighting


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How sad that this segment could serve as a commentary for the state of this division.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't stop staring at Naomi's tits and ass.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A "Jerry" chant


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

JBL :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Musical chairs? fpalm

Next they'll be doing a spelling bee and they'll all fail.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

JBL :berried this :lol
And now what's happening? fpalm
And King's Viagra is kicking in now.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

I would rather watch my only son burn alive that watch this trash.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is fucking stupid.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

"JERRY" chants as we end it with a clusterfuck no contest.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So women, am I right?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

"It always does." :lol
So true.

:clap again for JBL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...that happened.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

total divas stand strong... wonder if nattie pissed herself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is the WWE trying to get us to change the channel to monday night football


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The musical chairs game with Jericho a few years ago was EPIC.

This is shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That shit that just happened. :lmao :lmao


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Summer Rae & Kaitlyn are so hot, but 3 count was more entertaining than this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

THE GOAT PROMOTIONAL TACTICS


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Well this is our traditional survivor series match. A divas match . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"They're chanting for Jerry!"

Not the one you're thinking of, JBL. unk2


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Can't wait until they explain that on Total Divas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please get rid of the divas division already.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Did Kaitlyn turn heel or was that a Total Divas vs. regular Divas thing?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't know Kaitlyn was Heel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So lets forget the fact that they just had musical chairs on wrestling show, treated as a serious competition. 

I am at a loss for words that this is the simplest of simple games that even kindergarten classes can master, and they fucked it up!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RDEvans said:


> btw whatever happened to Layla?


Good question. Though I feel soon that anwser will include the line:






Whats Duchess El doing in the Impact Zone


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"JERRY" chants :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So fucking pointless fpalm


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

There actually should be a traditional survivor series match consisting of the divas. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The whole point of this was to promo Total Divas? :bosh4 Oh WWE...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

divas so hawt.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

This is totaly a setup for the SS preshow.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Michael Cole: first time RAW had musical chairs

Oh really? http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1y5vi_raw-musical-chairs_fun


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Musical chairs? fpalm
> 
> Next they'll be doing a spelling bee and they'll all fail.


"How do you spell Randy Orton?"
"L-A!"

I guess we don't get Mickie :L


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

THE DIVAS DIVISION IS SERIOUS.

THE DIVAS' TITLE IS THE MOST PRESTIGIOUS TITLE IN WRESTLING HISTORY.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Big Show vs. Ryback, this should be good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What the hell was that face from the Big Show I just saw in a WWE App commercial


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait surviver series is really this sunday?
have they even booked any matches besides big show vs Orton and Cena vs ADR


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm trying to recover from all the sports entertainment I just underwent.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, they'll have a Total Divas/ regular Divas match now...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> "JERRY" chants as we end it with a clusterfuck no contest.


Much like the Jerry Springer Show


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JBL :buried the segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate how the Divas act like generic playground bitches. The whole division is just a clusterfuck right now consisting of mostly untalented cunts who should be nowhere near a wrestling ring or a microphone.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I'm trying to recover from all the sports entertainment I just underwent.


:vince5 YOU ARE NOW SPORT ENTERTAINED :trips2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait surviver series is really this sunday?
> have they even booked any matches besides big show vs Orton


Cena vs. ADR
The Great & The Goat vs. The Wyatts
Shield & R. Americans vs. Rhodes Clan, Usos & mystery partner in SS match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I'm trying to recover from all the sports entertainment I just underwent.


Are you not SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!

:vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is literally going down to new lows.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The fuckery is not disappointing. The key to watching themed Raws is to have no expectations whatsoever but yet expect them to be lowered.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I'm trying to recover from all the sports entertainment I just underwent.


:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I would have rather watch a 1 minute Ryback squash match than that shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I hate how the Divas act like generic playground bitches. The whole division is just a clusterfuck right now consisting of mostly untalented cunts who should be nowhere near a wrestling ring or a microphone.


Been that way for a while


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The fuckery is not disappointing. The key to watching themed Raws is to have no expectations whatsoever but yet expect them to be lowered.


LOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how the divas go from being friends one week, to mortal enemies the next week, without any explanation whatsoever.

:vince5


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They could of used that time to give Zack Ryder his weekly 5 mins of time.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait surviver series is really this sunday?
> have they even booked any matches besides big show vs Orton and Cena vs ADR


ikr


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> I would have rather watch a 1 minute Ryback squash match than that shit.


I would rather have fucking neither.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

edm raw would be sick


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TUNE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is this really supposed to be the SS go-home show? 'Cause if I were a casual, there would be no chance in hell I would order the PPV after the crap we've been getting so far tonight.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Stop playing this fucking music.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ratman said:


> So fucking pointless fpalm


It sets up an epic Survivor Series elimination tag-match between the stars of the hit reality-show, _Total Divas_ and those who didn't make the show. :vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I like how the divas go from being friends one week, to mortal enemies the next week, without any explanation whatsoever.
> 
> :vince5


:vince6


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Hootie took a turn for the worst


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I'm trying to recover from all the sports entertainment I just underwent.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HOOTIE :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Holy shit the dude from Jerry Macguire is a singer now?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

This show is just so they can shill Country Music on iTunes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't care about ***** country music and neither does anyone else who isn't a hick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think i need to go back to world of warcraft and the pats game


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Darius Rucker - Yeah, the white-bread black guy from Hootie & The Blowfish does country now. Why?.......


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

a black country singer?! what's next? a black WWE champion? :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I'm out, il watch this tomorrow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Brrr doowww window down rippy dippy dip Dow window down


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I like how the divas go from being friends one week, to mortal enemies the next week, without any explanation whatsoever.
> 
> :vince5


LOLSTORYTELLING


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The fuckery is not disappointing. The key to watching themed Raws is to have no expectations whatsoever but yet expect them to be lowered.


Such wise words.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Show? Welp, time to check out the MNF game.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wtf is raw country? raw country? no wonder i don't watch this show anymore.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

If the whole point of being in Nashville is RAW going country, why couldn't they pick a country group from Nashville and NOT Florida/Georgia? WHY?


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Show's coming out.

If it wasn't for Langston winning I may have said "fuck this", and turned on MNF,


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Raw Country??!?! How come we never get Raw Drum & Bass?!?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I like how the divas go from being friends one week, to mortal enemies the next week, without any explanation whatsoever.
> 
> :vince5


They're women that should be explanation enough


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Is this really supposed to be the SS go-home show? 'Cause if I were a casual, there would be no chance in hell I would order the PPV after the crap we've been getting so far tonight.


yeah this show is just going to make people stream it


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

does anyone actually think that Big Show has a chance in hell at winning this sunday?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Darius Rucker - Yeah, the white-bread black guy from Hootie & The Blowfish does country now. Why?.......



He's been a country artist for years now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rooting for Ryback... just because


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The toughest SOB in wwe history :show


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Show has not had a reaction like that in years


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Old_John said:


> a black country singer?! what's next? *a black WWE champion?* :lol


:vince7


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I like how the divas go from being friends one week, to mortal enemies the next week, without any explanation whatsoever.
> 
> :vince5


"Women. Do you think God made a mistake, or did he do it on purpose?"

- Jack Nicholson. :clap


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

country has to be the most ridiculous genre out there. everything literally sounds the same. u heard one country song u heard them all. what shit


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Why is big show number one contender?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Show vs. Ryback is up next. Really don't know if my body is ready for such another massive wave of sports entertainment after that rendition of musical chairs. bama4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Big Show vs







should be the match of the night


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Brrr doowww window down rippy dippy dip Dow window down


:lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This match would be somewhat interesting if I knew there was a chance Ryback could do the ShellShock to Big Show, but he's been jobbing like a fool lately, so Show will likely KO him in less than five minutes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Old_John said:


> a black country singer?! what's next? a black WWE champion? :lol


The Rock was champion multiple times. :StephenA


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

You mute clips if you slow-motion them you fucktards.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow... Ryback getting crickets.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember a year ago when Ryback was in Big Show's spot? 

Man what a difference a year makes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

$140 tickets for Survivor Series are running for $80 bucks on Stubhub. Does WWE ever fucking learn?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

They should do RAW goes Michael Jackson :mark:


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Did anybody care about Orton/Show at Extreme Rules? Who would care six months later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> This match would be somewhat interesting if I knew there was a chance Ryback could do the ShellShock to Big Show, but he's been jobbing like a fool lately, so Show will likely KO him in less than five minutes.


I could see this being a 2 min squash match


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Show/Ryback.

ALL DAT BEEF. ALL DAT DRAWING POWER

:vince3 rton2 :hhh2


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

How Ryback has fallen


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guys Ryback is officially less obnoxious than Big Show…wow


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, you guys are harsh. I'm actually enjoying Raw tonight.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ugh, this is going to give me flashbacks of the Big Show / Great Khali match at Backlash a few years back...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOAT match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

richyque said:


> Why is big show number one contender?


Because that's what he wanted to settle his multi-million dollar lawsuit. Yeah, I know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KICK THE BIG SHOW'S ASS, BIG GUY!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

That jaw graphic opening and closing behind Ryback reminds me of when his mouth opened after Heyman kissed him.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BIG E is trending.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

is not stupid.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ryback will have the same career as Big Show. He will have a million heel/face turns and get a wwe title shot once every 5 years.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

xxxWBIxxx said:


> Did anybody care about Orton/Show at Extreme Rules? Who would care six months later.


agreed, it should be DB as WWE champ vs HHH


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldberg chants still happening? More played the fuck out than Harlem Shake and Gangnam style put together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> How Ryback has fallen


And he can't get up.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't we starting chanting gillberg instead?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Guise, dere prefirmng 2nit! Ermahgerd!

I think that Batista chants would be more appropriate for Ryback than Goldberg chants.

STOOPID :show


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Fuck it guys, let's just spam Goldberg jokes, that would be more amusing than watching this match.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


Are you not sports entertained? :vince5


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

richyque said:


> Why is big show number one contender?


:vince :HHH logic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> That jaw graphic opening and closing behind Ryback reminds me of when his mouth opened after Heyman kissed him.


ryback wanted Pauls tongue,he was disappointed he didn't get it


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Get in the ring ryback! lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i miss the days when nothing that happened outside of the wwe world existed. ok, they brought the celebs in for the manias, that's one thing, but nowadays it's past out of hand. raw country is a shark, and it jumped.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> They should do RAW goes Michael Jackson :mark:


No. Please no.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Can't we starting chanting gillberg instead?


Based on their W-L ratio, it definitely makes more sense.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait slow down..I still need to recover from that hot musical chair action..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ratman said:


> Ryback will have the same career as Big Show. He will have a million heel/face turns and get a wwe title shot once every 5 years.


It's not a bad spot if he can slip into it actually, the problem is, Big Show never had hazing chants nagging him the entire time


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

#1 contenders spots aren't logical half the time.

Remember when Ryback lost at Mania then got a shot at Cena? Yeah.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

To think Big Show's role could have gone to someone who could really benefit from it. Fuck him. He has no business main-eventing in 2013, not even a Raw.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Raw sofar. And here I thought there'd be fuckery..


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah WWE this is what people want to see


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> They should do RAW goes Michael Jackson :mark:


Well they already have Lawler so the kid-touching part is there.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> ryback wanted Pauls tongue,he was disappointed he didn't get it


He got it alright. Maybe not on TV though... It is PG after all.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

WHY DO THEY WASTE MATCHES THAT COULD BE PPV MATCHES?????

This is the first time these two guys have met and it is wasted on RAW. Due to their size alone Ryback Vs Big Show should be saved for a PPV. You can build the match as a special attraction of something we haven't seen before and we instead get to see it on a throw away match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please, please, let this match end soon...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Fuck it guys, let's just spam Goldberg jokes, that would be more amusing than watching this match.


I find this entire post to be quite ironic.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

this commentary


----------



## Pea-Tear-Griffin (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So yeah... I'm really not going to buy into Ryback being any form of problem for Goldberg if that match is to happen. I personally hope not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

This is more entertaining than Ryback vs. Mark Henry. :argh:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

MEATBACK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Which one of these two goofs will blow up first?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

If you guys think this RAW is bad just wait til they go to OKC in two weeks.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> wait slow down..I still need to recover from that hot musical chair action..


I rather watch that sig for 3 hours than this shit.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not even watching the Big Show match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pea-Tear-Griffin said:


>


:lmao This reminds me to order season 4 of Family Matters.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best4Bidness said:


> Which one of these two goofs will blow up first?


Hopefully both of them at the same time, into a million pieces.

:troll


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> WHY DO THEY WASTE MATCHES THAT COULD BE PPV MATCHES?????
> 
> This is the first time these two guys have met and it is wasted on RAW. Due to their size alone Ryback Vs Big Show should be saved for a PPV. You can build the match as a special attraction of something we haven't seen before and we instead get to see it on a throw away match.



Let's do a show of hands here for people that would actually care about this being a PPV match.

Going once...

Going twice...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they already have Lawler so the kid-touching part is there.


You know what. :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am extremely surprised that this wasn't a Big Show squash match. 

I mean Big Show is the number one contender and Ryback is just table scraps at this point. He jobbed to R-Truth for Christ sake!


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Guy in the front row wearing a lamb mask. That's creepy.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

i'd actually watch Ryback stamp on Big Shows head for the last 2 hour shouting STUUUPPIID


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Big Show/Ryback.
> 
> ALL DAT BEEF. ALL DAT DRAWING POWER
> 
> :vince3 rton2 :hhh2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are these two walking in molasses


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not even watching the show, just reading the results. I can't imagine how bad it must be on TV. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LARIATOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> are these two walking in molasses


Either that, or quicksand.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought Show lost weight?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Very subtle Show


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ryback learning how to job, sorry on the job...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

with that versatile moveset


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FUCK OFF BIG SHOW


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WOW. I'm legit shocked he did that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kick out on shell shock :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

way to make big show look strong before his title match, esp when ryback has been a jobber for the past couple months


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Well damn


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryback rules!!!!


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

OK FUCK YOU ALL, THAT SPOT MADE MY NIGHT.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Top of the hour = something has gotta happen right? And it was a Shellshock on the #1 contender. Yay!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Stupid Giant:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He did that with ease.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they already have Lawler so the kid-touching part is there.


Just bring in Jacko's Doctor and the pills will fly...or be crushed up and snorted...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, I'll give Ryback a thumbs up for that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RYBACK WITH THE SHELL SHOCK ON SHOW! 

Haters can eat a how bowl of dicks.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That was pretty cool...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Very subtle Show


Tread lightly.

:show


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

The BIG GUY actually got one of the biggest pops at the 02 this week.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!....HE DID IT!!!!!...WITH EASE


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah WWE please put more big guys on your show that put on compelling matches like this


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ChristianMB1 said:


> OK FUCK YOU ALL


:brodgers


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucked up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOAT MATCH


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so paul heyman weighs more than show ???????????


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I thought closed fist punches were kayfabe illegal


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That was actually a great match!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryback is finished
inb4 Show eats an RKO on Sunday and loses


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why does big show not spend the entire match throwing KO punches.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DUMB VS. DUMBER.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

FUCK they didn't let the big guy kick out of one punch kidding me?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like Skip Sheffield is going "ryback" to the midcard :troll


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I honestly thought Show was going to knock Ryback the fuck out right after the bell.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Good match bama


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's Show losing this sunday then.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolRandall

Nothing more but a B+ version of Stone Cold with that bald head, beard, attire and finisher.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why does big show not spend the entire match throwing KO punches.



WWE Logic.:lol


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Sucks to be Ryback. That's it for him!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLWWECHAMPION just got punked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cue Randy yelling at the Shield after the break.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Really good match that!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why exactly did Ryback lose clean to Truth?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> lolRandall
> 
> Nothing more but a B+ version of Stone Cold with that bald head, beard, attire and finisher.


He is a C- at best version of Austin


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

ryBURIED


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why does big show not spend the entire match throwing KO punches.


he needs to store his finisher first


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

at this point i like big show as a person more than a wrestler and character


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great way to make us take show seriously by nearly losing to a guy who's been on a 5000000 week losing streak.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Zack Ryder! <3

3MB lulz. :tyson


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

3MB better kill these jobbers


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at those three geeks.

And 3MB too.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Show/Orton and Cena/Rio is the most underwhelming duo of main events in recent memory. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Union Jacks?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why take the belt with you if you're going for a sneak attack?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit.

fpalm

AIDS. AIDS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ginger Tits. Just a fool.

Drew 

Sigh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its sad when 3MB is better than the country guys the WWE got


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

THREE M BEEE BABY!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's Ginger Mahal!! :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why would a guido party animal rocker be a big fan of Florida/Georgia Line?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Where's the other member of Hanson? Thought there were three.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Aww, 3MB aren't the Flying Elvis'.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ginger Mahal :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jinder Mahal in western gear :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

100% confirmed, Randy will win Sunday.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Obligatory, unfunny 3MB segment with the country music douchebags.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

every time I see drew I remember his mom died and feel bad


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

3MB GOAT faction imo.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Step aside, Zack Ryder. 3MB is here!!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

these three jabronis. 

Also. Touchdown Carolina.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Umm alright


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

bahaha +1 for heath slater.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why does big show not spend the entire match throwing KO punches.


Because fuck logic...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These struggle face bastards.
Who are they? How much do they weigh?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> RYBACK WITH THE SHELL SHOCK ON SHOW!
> 
> Haters can eat a how bowl of dicks.



Bowlies


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Great mumbling, country dudes.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This show is steadily declining. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

At least "RAW Country" means 3MB T.V. time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh John Cena might not make it to Survivor Series? 

Yeah, I doubt that is even in question.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

He's the one man ban.... fuck it, I just can't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena, the underdog again.

News at 11.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Would've lol'd if they went Eva Marie and called him Ginger.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

More cena underdog shite brilliant :no


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> lolRandall
> 
> Nothing more but a B+ version of Stone Cold with that bald head, beard, attire and finisher.





birthday_massacre said:


> He is a C- at best version of Austin


All that matters is that he's a A+ version of Randy Orton.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Ryback and Show are so obvious that they are talking to each other.

It was nice to see Ryback managing to pick Show up though, but they really should have saved this match for a PPV. Had Ryback been a face, this defiantly would have not been wasted. A shame.

Also since Show looked strong against Orton, he is going to lose at Survivor Series.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Great way to make us take show seriously by nearly losing to a guy who's been on a 5000000 week losing streak.


Was that Big Show's 'first' match back from his firing? It was dumb booking to be sure. Sad thing, I expect this Orton/Big Show stuff to move forward on to TLC.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That looks like an awesome DVD I might get


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Now that is one amazing human being, right there!* :lawler


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

It would not be a RAW without hearing from Cena and his _incredible_ climb to become world champion, _overcoming all dem odds_


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The company cannot think of anything more interesting to do with a 14 time heavyweight champ and 2 time Royal Rumble winner other than

"injured underdog."

Really? He's had more than 20 belts in this company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Orton/Show match will be an overbooked clusterfuck to try and camouflage that Show will be lucky to go 10 minutes without gasping for air.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Ryback buried like a member of 3MB.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> *Now that is one amazing human being, right there!* :lawler


DAT 8 year old.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

I just cant buy Mark Wahlberg being an action star.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cena has been an underdog ONCE (Brock) in the last ten years, since he fought Taker in 2003.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton got owned :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Still waitin' on that Uncle Zeb, JHB reunion.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe I am not caught up on the times, but has anyone heard of this Florida Georgia Line group before tonight?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cena about to boost our morale once again. Time to prepare thyself.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> DAT 8 year old.


:jay


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

:clap:clap:clapA wii u add on raw,


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Those Xbox1 ads like the Battlefield 4 one where gamers talk about playing the game are *almost as bad as the WWE's Tout phase, *almost.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> :jay


:lawler


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Best4Bidness said:


> That Orton/Show match will be an overbooked clusterfuck to try and camouflage that Show will be lucky to go 10 minutes without gasping for air.


It's a fucking mess. It's a mess. 

Two championship matches that clearly no title will change hand. 
the two best wrestlers (Bryan and Punk) are wrestling two absolutely fucking horrible in-ring preformers.
I don't even know what else is on the card, and frankly I don't care to know.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lord Shite said:


> Cena about to boost our morale once again. Time to prepare thyself.


:lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Yes Chant is now Big Show's thing. Bryan's just his mascot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH Flo Rida is crap and they ruined a great song.

They should have used the Muse cover


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Here comes the musical act portion of RAW. 
Now every baddy out yer banjos and pans and play along!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I am not caught up on the times, but has anyone heard of this Florida Georgia Line group before tonight?



I hadn't heard of them before until this. I guess they were the only ones they could book?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How wan't he strong? Kicked out of a finisher and donned Orton...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck Flo Rida.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

THat match just proved why Big Show belong nowhere near the main event. The guy can't hang in the ring for more than a couple of series before he's totally gassed. You want this guy representing your company?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

GET MY BAGS!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Muricans!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

That wasn't PG. :rko2


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> All that matters is that he's a A+ version of Randy Orton.


An A+ is nothing more than an B+ Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Does Flo Rida have a song where he doesn't sample a 60's soul song?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! Cesaro has a lot of fans tonight, ha ha.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

gimi that ice! fuck this ice!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We missed the Zeb promo?!??!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

cesaro section!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

No Zeb promo? :L


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Randy Orton unspooling before our very eyes o.0


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can they just give these guys Hogans real american theme already


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Orton is such a terrible actor. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cesaro Section signs!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Randal, Are you crying? There's no crying in wrestling, Randal.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Those Cesaro signs in the crowd :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd support for Real Americans. bama


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

We skipped GOAT Real Americans intro for THAT!?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Randy is in TV-14 mode.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall, you should know that The Shield is like God: They're only there if you believe in them, you Goddamned heathen.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Haters gonna hate
Slaters gonna slate


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Kofi Kingston - Jamaican Gypsy Cab Driver.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE...the only place where Flo-Rida can get airplay in 2013 fpalm


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

SKILLZ


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Orton is an awful champion. Whines about having no backup and all that; how can you take him seriously as champion?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, Orton is livid.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The fuck is Kofi wearing though?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Kofi and Miz?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:mark: Cesaro section :mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe I am not caught up on the times, but has anyone heard of this Florida Georgia Line group before tonight?



:rock5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

two guys no one cares about Kofi and the Miz

this is jobber WWE tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cesaro Section-Like C Section? This is more like an A-Bomb of abortion.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I CAME TO JOB.

:miz


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Why does the Real Americans theme get buried :'( also Miz heel turn incoming.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kofi Hogan, brother.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol a title match on the PPV without any build or story. I quite enjoyed the Rhodes brother story line and their path to the titles, but since they've won, the WWE has done nothing to capitalize on their momentum


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

If Cesaro-Swagger lose...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Flo Rida fucking sucks


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Thought 3 um bee were up next


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry about that Randy. Seth was helping Roman doing his hair and Dean had the spritz bottle. My bad!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WEED DA PEOPLE


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cesaro looks disappointed


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tag Match should be on a PPv.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope Cesaro spins Miz around throws him into row 24, like the hammer-throw


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz with a kip-up? WWE 2K14 IS OUTDATED!!! :cuss:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Orton's a bitch. Always has been.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SKILLZ and Miz-TV. Could there be a more lackluster tag team.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lol a title match on the PPV without any build or story. I quite enjoyed the Rhodes brother story line and their path to the titles, but since they've won, the WWE has done nothing to capitalize on their momentum


It's on Smackdown.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Miz is still babyface? ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I thought Orton was gonna throw his ice a week or two ago when Show put him through the table and The Shield mocked him. He thought better of throwing away the ice packets that time.
Not so much this time. 

They should've have continued the segment with him looking for more ice, only to find that the cooler was now empty. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> I CAME TO BOTCH.
> 
> :miz


Fixed.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Flo Rida fucking sucks


Random?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Swagger is holding Cesero back

Make Cesero the next paul heyman guy already


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: omg the miz


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cesaro section?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz turning heel tonight


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> two guys no one cares about Kofi and the Miz
> 
> this is jobber WWE tonight


The 2nd hour is usually filler shit


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

DAmn that gutwrench counter was sick


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

I hope Cesaro swings Miz into the barricade again. The OG Cesaro Swing.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

All they have to do is give him a parrot, and we can call him Koko B. Kingston. The Miz is just there, as always.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Queezy, Sleazy, & Cheesy reference!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AHHHH WELCOME TO AMERICA


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn where did the Orton hate come from? Or did I miss something during the first hour, since I missed it?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmao "welcome to america!"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish Cesaro can throw Miz out of the galaxy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Real Americans!!! :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> lolRandall
> 
> Nothing more but a B+ version of Stone Cold with that bald head, beard, attire and finisher.


More like F.

I think The Miz would have been a better pick for this storyline instead of Randy Orton. At least The Miz can draw heat and it makes sense considering his history with Bryan and Big Show


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"Before you jump in the game let's get one thing understood. If you sellin that ice cream ya got to make sure it's good."


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The number of times Cesaro is going to swing Miz? over or under 25


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

That Cesaro stomp probably caused Miz to tinkle a little. #TOTALDIVA


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cesaro <3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Real Americans!!! :mark:


Yup-1 guy is doing 90% of the job.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rhinestone Cowboys trending worldwide. :ti


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> That Cesaro stomp probably caused Miz to tinkle a little. #TOTALDIVA


id rather watch nattie pee than miz wrestle any day


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Rock didn't use the hashtag though Cole :/


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Swagger is holding Cesero back
> 
> Make Cesero the next paul heyman guy already



Yep. Swegger is not that good. So much that even Mez and Kefi have a chance against these guys.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Jack Swagger reminds me of the dude from Karate Kid that yells out "Put him in a body bag!" every time he talks trash during a match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rock :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, there goes any hope of the Real Americans getting the tag titles. Their match is on Smackdown, REALLY? /sigh


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

The commentary tonight is horrible beyond measure.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Please don't job. Please don't job.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cesaro is definitely getting a face push. Commentators talking him up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Mick Foley and his Hall of Gamers lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit that move was awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AW SHEET


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Damn where did the Orton hate come from? Or did I miss something during the first hour, since I missed it?


I never really liked Orton he has his moments but he's just a diet version of Stone Cold.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

#HEEL


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kofi has done nothing note worthy since 2010


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Heel Miz :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Queezy, Sleazy, & Cheesy reference!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ha! Miz heel turn for no reason!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WTF was that!?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Miz!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Miz heel turn :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DAT HEEL TURN!!!

And yet no fucks will be given.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Miz.

:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

OH SHIT!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL! Random ass Miz heel turn? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Credit, hell of a counter by Kofi


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh my god miz has the dumbest face possible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MIZ HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ficketty facketty fuck.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Miz turn lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz. Pfft.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Gunnar II said:


> Miz is still babyface? ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)


Guess not.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz with WOAT heel turn. Still :lmao though


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Miz with the turn, awesome!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, the Miz is back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how was that move a reversal when it looks like kofi took the brunt of it.

guess miz is a heel again

lol

WWE doesn't even know what to do with him


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

MARKING OUT FOR MIZ HEEL TURN 
He still sucks though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The classic don't let him tag heel moment


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lmao Heel Miz is back. It's the only way. He's such a natural douche he doesn't work otherwise.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Good 'ole RAW heel-turn.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Worst heel turn ever. What do expect though from the Miz?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Miz heel turn... now he sucks a bit less.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That's why no one likes you Miz
FUCK OFF


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Miz heel turn...and I still couldn't give a fuck about him.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This is like the WWE 2k14 universe mode.

*_*


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

HEEEEL TURN MIZ 2010 MIZ IS BACKKKKKKK


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Miz is back to being a douche :lol Oh wait fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Miz is such an annoying cunt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Kofi-Miz at SS lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that was a shit heel turn


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Miz turns heel, and that was terrible.:clap


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Miz vs. Kofi

Dat Pre-show


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Miz should have pulled one of his Dad's legendary no-fucks-given facial expressions as he did that.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Miz heel turn :mark:

He should stay heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz heel turn. It means when people boo Miz for being utter shit, they're supposed to.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally he turned heel. Yet I still don't find myself caring :jesse


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Heel Miz is AWESOME!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DoradaFan said:


> The commentary tonight is horrible beyond measure.


Like always.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Realising Miz isn't likeable enough to be a face.. took em long enough..


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Miz still hasn't forgiven Kofi for leaving that mini vagina on his forehead.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That bastard had no business being a face in the first place.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz turns heel

Dad still gives zero fucks


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

As long as Miz still fucks off from my TV screen...

(Y)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

At least they didn't job. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did JBL just say they are Hosses lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A heel Miz still sucks!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Guess not.


nice ( ͡º ͜ʖ ͡º)


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

AT the very least Heel Miz>Face Miz
We have a useless Miz-Kingston feud coming up though


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Miz with the classic sid justice 92

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just realized we're probably going to see a Kofi/Miz feud again. Ugh.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> oh my god miz has the dumbest face possible


He does but I lol'ed because he screwed Kofi and then made that stupid face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz just wants to be loved by his daddy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

truk83 said:


> Miz turns heel, and that was terrible.:clap


Yeah. Yeah, it was.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

About time Miz turned heel. I mean I understand why they turned him face initially, just to experiment, but it wasn't working at all.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good god turn Cesaro face already. Guy has the look


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

this is dumb. LMAO!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So she's going to fake fainting right infront of the camera? Sure, OK


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

KOFI KINGSTON VS THE MIZ SURVIVOR SERIES SUPER PRE-SHOW


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Miz's face is still punchable.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT ACTING.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't know Roman Reigns managed AJ Lee.:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz to join the Authority due to being a company-made man and because logic doesn't mean shit even though they :berried him.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the fucking fuck?!!!! :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, Mickie James is back.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder how they'll try and explain Miz's random heel turn. If they even bother trying to.

Still glad to see him as a heel though, maybe he'll actually do something.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Vickie:lol:clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, Vickie faking that injury :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Random trainer with zero acting skills, YOU'RE UP!"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Vickie faking it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> That bastard had no business being in the WWE in the first place.




fixed


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Miz turns heel
> 
> Dad still gives zero fucks








The return of the GOAT.

:hayden2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Good to see Miz turn heel, now I'll get to see people boo him the same as I do at home. :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

To be fair Miz does make a better heel than face though he'll probably still be terrible


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Vickie acting injured so she doesn't need to face AJ. That is quite amusing.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Miz still had that douchebag aura tbr.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

As soon as I realized Miz wasn't reaching for Kofi's hand, I had a feeling he would screw him over. Heel turn was surprising though, that goofy face was the best. :miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Miz just wants to be loved by his daddy.












"Son, I've seen better heel turns at a Payless. Don't bother coming home for Christmas."


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vickie with that *THICKNESS* :kobe4


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

miz heel turn finally but damn was that a lame turn


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vickie is such a great actress


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Son, I've seen better heel turns at a Payless. Don't bother coming home for Christmas."


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Miz turn 4/10


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

At least he, and Kofi have bad blood from like 14 months ago. Vickie can't even fake, fake fainting. Can we just fire her already?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Good to see Miz turn heel, now I'll get to see people boo him the same as I do at home. :mark:


You boo at your TV screen?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah. Yeah, it was.


When Miz was heel. DGAF
When Miz was face. SDGAF
Tweener Miz... fpalm


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

truk83 said:


> I didn't know Roman Reigns managed AJ Lee.:lol


:vince2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Holy shit Forza gfx. :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Tonight's RAW is brought to you by FUCKING AWFUL MUSIC.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

truk83 said:


> At least he, and Kofi have bad blood from like 14 months ago. Vickie can't even fake, fake fainting. Can we just fire her already?


Take her off TV and give her a desk job. She can cook with Shawn Micheals in the Cafeteria.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THIS SONG DOE...fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:lmao Vickie


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love making fun of the Miz as much as the next guy, but it still astounds me that he gets to share a bed with Maryse.

fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dumbass mind dumbing hick shit


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Dat fake faint.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Shot in the dark, but I hope Vicky cant compete and Mickie James is her replacement.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

the dude from the voice sings country?!! :O


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Con27 said:


> Miz
> he'll still be terrible


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE CAMERA FUCKING CAUGHT HER FAKING IT!!!! Are you serious?!?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uh... that didn't make no sense.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Geez. I think I'd prefer bad country comedy over that music.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this story-telling is some lazy fuckery...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vickie is da goat :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolVickie

The one time her fugly ass was entertaining. :clap


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Vickie Guerrero's backstage segment>Miz Heel turn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so this is the first time ever the invisible camera can actually be seen by on screen talent?

arent we supposed to pretend they can't see it and its only for us?

plus don't the medical team have a say over WWE officials ?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this a shoot at AJ for passing out at that live event?


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Im sure WWE will blame tonight's low rating on the fact that the Authority was gone last week and therefore it must have caused people to lose interest in the show. OR, if somehow the ratings are up, they will attribute it to the Authority returning.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

in before babyface pop for AJ Lee


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL, Vickie :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I need me some more Curtis Axel.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Florida/Georgia = Fld/geg???


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Why is she so afraid of AJ?

She's acting like Kharma's out there waiting on her.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> Miz turn 4/10


4 points too many.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

chew tobacco chew tobacco spit

now flush! 

Anyway. Just get this crap over with. Ready for the main event.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

fpalm

At least AJ's gonna kill her


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I love making fun of the Miz as much as the next guy, but it still astounds me that he gets to share a bed with Maryse.
> 
> fpalm


It's two twin beds pushed together and he doesn't dare leave his side (besides he's all cozied up next to his boyfriend in there.)


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Vickie face turn coming?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Old_John said:


> the dude from the voice sings country?!! :O


Why the fuck else would he be on The Voice, bruh? :tyson


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

:lmao GOAT Vickie


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*MUTE*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate Vickie, but this is hilarious. :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Get Vickie Guerrero off my fucking TV. Absolutely no justification for her taking up so much airtime in 2013. An untalented, unentertaining non-wreslter with no fans and no storyline relevance of any kind being one of the major focuses of the show pretty much sums up what's wrong with WWE at the moment.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

She's gonna lose her voice.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm cringing so hard right now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

god that voice, eurgh


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fuck the bullshit, Vickie can get it with that thick cougar swag. 

Vickie > AJ :kobe4


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why isn't AJ a face?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rita Repulsa realness.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Vickie with that *THICKNESS* :kobe4


:kobe3:kobe3:kobe3


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this some kind of reverse stretcher match?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ LEEEE <3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All Vickie has to do is give up as soon as the bell rings and that's the match. Not like it's No DQ.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably the only time AJ comes across as a legitimate threat.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Since when is AJ so dangerous? Why is Vickie so afraid of her?


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Vickie's three times bigger than AJ, why she scared?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Waiting for Mickie James to appear here... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Heartbreak Girl and Tamina Nash


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Revenge Taste so Sweet right about now for AJ


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, time for the shittiest match of the night.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You'd think she's facing Kharma


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This making fun of AJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, so now AJ is a face?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Is this some kind of rib regarding AJ fainting at a house show?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Heel vs. Heel?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ chants!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

OH THICKIE VICKIE

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK 

:kobe4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

She need water, y'all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that ref a Guerro?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Buckley said:


> You boo at your TV screen?


Well, no, but it's fun to see other people hate on his ass. :side:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Listen to these fans. 
"Let's go Vickie!"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Writers with no fucks to give this week.

:lol "Can we have some water?"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Are they mocking AJ when she fainted in london?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vickie's got swine flu. :troll


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Vicky feinting is as convincing as AJ feinting.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Vickie even on Raw? I do not get this.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Vickie pulling a Triple H, passing out and needing water.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Okay, so now AJ is a face?


She'll be heel again, next week.

:vince5


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ooooh this is such a jab at AJ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Why doesn't AJ sit like that, in front of the camera?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

:westbrook2:westbrook2:westbrook2:westbrook2:westbrook2Vickie Guerrero would get it, TRIPLE SHOT VIAGRA


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't wait for the gif of AJ's ass getting into the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans don't give a fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am so sick of this Vickie crap...I really am.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AJ reminds me of Sarah Silverman. She just does.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

What the fucka fucking fuck is going on.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Vicki has nice boobs.

:curry2


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vickie wit dat Larry Zbyszko stalling.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Tamina certainly went to bodyguard school.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Why do I find this segment so sexy


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

id ask why this is happening, but idc, aj is on screen good enough for me


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

AJ is just too hot.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Miz Does not make a better heel than face. He's a zombie when he goes heel. and he has that stupid growl. I hate it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Raw before Survivor Series, everyone.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao

MOTY


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RAW GOES COUNTRY should be renamed "Yeah, that just happened on RAW tonight"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wow this match is stil going on


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why is Vickie afraid of a 5 foot diva?*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Go Home.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ!!! :mark: :yum:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So WWE promotes kids beating up the elderly.

I'M SORRY, I HAD TO.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

AJ on her hands and kness....dayum.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

That TAPPING!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That selling of that finisher lmfao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> Vicki has nice boobs.
> 
> :curry2


:jordan


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"She's spanking AJ she's not tapping"

Lol JBL is so fired


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish AJ could put me in a Black Widow so I could "submit" :datass :kobe3


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why did that take so long.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vickie tapped that ass.:lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

boring


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Bet half of this forum got woodies from that shit.

Sickos.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't Vickie do actually pretty decent in a match against AJ a few months back? Why is she so scared now?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

"She's spankin' A.J. she's not tappin'!"

JBL bringin' that GOLD tonight.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

VICKIE IS SPANKING AJ

LMAO JBL


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Vickie sold that well


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

inb4 someone gif's Vickie Tapping Aj's ass.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AJ deserves better than that garbage


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wasn't much of a punishment for Vicky


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Well... That was dumb.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Breaking news? :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How stupid are these fucking refs


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Since when is AJ so dangerous? Why is Vickie so afraid of her?





xxxWBIxxx said:


> Vickie's three times bigger than AJ, why she scared?


Probably because she's 100x more experienced in the ring than Vickie?

Doesn't matter if AJ's smaller or something.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE should just fire Miz already. No one gives a fuck about him...as a heel OR as a face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh...no......


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is supposed to be the go home show to a top PPV. Is it any wonder why ratings are in the shitter and buyrates suck?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't think this show could get any worse. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

The Divas are the Survivor Serious match? That's super weak.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JBL :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JOJO AND EVA MARIE WRESTLING ON A PPV

I fucking can't with this company


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh that is a PPV seller diva vs diva match
just watch that will be on the PPV and the IC or US title match will be on the pre show


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WHERE IS BARRETT!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh my fucking God.fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Is this some kind of rib regarding AJ fainting at a house show?


Totally could be.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did Lawler just say Tamina "Snooker" ? :lawler


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Those quads on AJ Lee


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Tobit said:


>


Terio ohhh kill em


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This 7-on-7 match is cancer


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so instead of giving us the Raw main event as an elimination tag match this sunday, we get a 7 on 7 divas elimination tag match? LET THE ROLL-UP WARS BEGIN!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This match... Not even pre-show. I may actually skip SS this year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:favre 7v7 traditional SS match featuring the total divas against the WWE divas


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips :lol "What does that mean? I don't even know." :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This... this....

I just fucking can't


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

7on7 divas :jt3 cannot accept Bellas as faces because of who they date


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> WWE should just fire Miz already. No one gives a fuck about him...as a heel OR as a face.


Why? Like steph said he is great for appearances at events, etc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL at that on-air production botch. :ti



Seven said:


> Bet half of this forum got woodies from that shit.
> 
> Sickos.


Not really, actually. AJ's cute, but I could never find her sexy. Just Saiyan. :draper2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

wtf is broadway brawl?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait, shy is Kaitlyn with the Heel divas?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE. All we are is Fuckery and HHH getting screen time. Oh, and wrestling if we can fit it in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Broadway Brawl, sure what the hell?"

:HHH2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This will be the worst SS in years...fpalm


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

on air promotion


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait...when did Sandow and Ziggler have an issue? Oh who fucking knows any more.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That WWE slate!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Broadway Brawl between Sandow and Ziggler? I'm down for it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> WWE should just fire Miz already. No one gives a fuck about him...as a heel OR as a face.


No kidding you could easily fill his roster spot with Sami Zayn


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

xxxWBIxxx said:


> The Divas are the Survivor Serious match? That's super weak.


There are two this year


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So... Hunter just made a match in which he doesn't know the stipulation for it? Da fuck???


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

7 on 7 diva tag team mach at ppv.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Did Lawler just say Tamina "Snooker" ? :lawler


Why yes, yes he did. :lol


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

They have me intrigued, something tells me execution of this concept will be shitty, though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH FUCK THIS!!! 

The Divas get a 7 on 7, but I can't have that awesome 6 Vs. 6 that YOU SET UP LAST WEEK!!!! 

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah...what a much more appealing tag match....instead of the tag match that is going to main event Raw tonight.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Sandow in a Broadway brawl? Pyro would have a stroke if he saw that


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Jojo and Eva in a PPV match....lmao!!! WWE just knows how to royally fuck up.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> JOJO AND EVA MARIE WRESTLING ON A PPV
> 
> I fucking can't with this company


Who is JoJo?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Broadway Brawl = AIDEN ENGLISH'S DEBUT AT LAST?!? :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> This will be the worst SS in years...fpalm


Yep. It's a damn shame.:no:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> So... Hunter just made a match in which he doesn't know the stipulation for it? Da fuck???


But he's the boss :hhh2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Did Triple H just invent a match that has no stipulation? What the hell XD

This show has been comedy gold tonight


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Who is JoJo?


What's a JoJo?

:vince5

In fact, I fucking wish that was the case.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> OH FUCK THIS!!!
> 
> The Divas get a 7 on 7, but I can't have that awesome 6 Vs. 6 that YOU SET UP LAST WEEK!!!!
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


nope we are getting it for free on raw
best for business


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That non TD team have three very decent people in Kaitlyn, AJ and Summer Rae. Traditional Match, though? 14 roll ups, then.

Brie to pin AJ.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Those quads on AJ Lee


Damn right brother. I'd let her wrap her thighs around me and suffocate me like Xenia Onatopp used to in Goldeneye.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

TripleG said:


> OH FUCK THIS!!!
> 
> The Divas get a 7 on 7, but I can't have that awesome 6 Vs. 6 that YOU SET UP LAST WEEK!!!!
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


You get that this week, for free.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> WHERE IS BARRETT!


*TNA?*


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Who is JoJo?


You know who she is, or you wouldn't have used that second capital J 

Anyway i have no problem with Jojo, hell i'd rather see her face AJ than the Bellas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

checkcola said:


> Is this some kind of rib regarding AJ fainting at a house show?


Absolutely.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Waiting on that "a confusing ass match is best for business" post.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Damn right brother. I'd let her wrap her thighs around me and suffocate me like Xenia Onatopp used to in Goldeneye.


.......And there's the creepy AJ post quota for tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tamina "Snooker" :lawler

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

A single Mickie James appearance on TNA has been more legitimately country than this whole RAW so far.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What's a JoJo?
> 
> :vince5
> 
> In fact, I fucking wish that was the case.


You don't know who JoJo the dog is?









:vince


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Absolutely.


S'what I was thinking. Pretty weird.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Damn right brother. I'd let her wrap her thighs around me and suffocate me like Xenia Onatopp used to in Goldeneye.


oh please


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *TNA?*


"What's Dave Barrens doing in the Impact Zone, Tazz? And, oh, the junkyard to Bully Ray!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Otunga on the roods


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Otunga!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought that this show would be terrible, but it's actually pretty funny tonight


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

They still make magazines? Must be for the country folk.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

So there's were Otunga's been for the last year...


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Otunga sighting!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Broadway Brawl = Save_Us.AidenEnglish


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Damn right brother. I'd let her wrap her thighs around me and suffocate me like Xenia Onatopp used to in Goldeneye.


That Xenia. 
Always on.. a .. top of things!

I'd just let A.J. sit on my face personally. :yum:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...
WHAT?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT ZIGGLER POP!!! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What is this !? 

Man.

Seriously, WWE. You have a PPV this Sunday.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

These two deserve so much more than this shit... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

DOLPH AND DAMIEN, PLEASE DON'T FUCK THIS UP.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait the sandow vs giggler isn't even a match?
they have to play music?

If so, I'm done this week


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's a Jeff Jarrett Match!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler & Sandow are feuding??? Since when? 

I need to start watching Smackdown....nah, that's crazy.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

da fuq is dis shit


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What's a JoJo?
> 
> :vince5
> 
> In fact, I fucking wish that was the case.


Hey now, Jo-Jo can it done in the ring.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ziggler is soooo over. why cant you see this wwe?!?!/


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match to loose a million viewers in the ratings breakdown


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BADASS BILLY GUNN


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:

Ziggler about to do dat job though...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Off topic: I want to be tangled in AJ's Black Widow.:yum:

On topic: What the fuck is this shit?:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I thought that this show would be terrible, *but it's actually pretty funny tonight*


I guess that's a good thing?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah Jerry, you stick to your kind of fiddling you dirty beggar.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> You don't know who JoJo the dog is?
> 
> :vince


:vince6


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I miss Heel Ziggler


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Well at least JoJo can wrestle. We're looking at a non-rumble match including Eva Marie, Aksana, and Rosa Mendes. Can you say "clusterfuck"?
Silver lining, at least AJ doesn't have to fight for her title. So there's that. And HOPEFULLY girls like Naomi, Summer Rae and hell, even JoJo, will show off some skills and make it at least mildly sports-entertaining...

As for the CM Punk/DBry vs Wyatts match not including the Shield.. well, the Shield hasn't yet been booked for SvS... which seems to indicate there's still some twists and turns to come booking wise, since even the WWE isn't stupid enough to not book their prize stable for a PPV.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

My poor Sandy, what have they done to you?


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

musical instruments. ok, I'm listening wwe.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Arcade said:


> It's a Jeff Jarrett Match!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat ass :ass
Dat face :jay


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why are there instruments in the ring? what


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandow is going to be the next HHH.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Good job keeping your physique, Sandow.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

checkcola said:


> This match to loose a million viewers in the ratings breakdown


do they even have a million viewers to fucking lose?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> You don't know who JoJo the dog is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not her dog. That's her valet.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Rock-a-Billy and The Roadie plz :mark: :mark:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

A newish theme, new finisher, AND a new shirt? Yeah Sandow is getting a push at the moment.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Those cheap ass instruments. Might as well have the fight at Toys 'R Us.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought big big things were in store for Sandow after jobbing to Cena, people said so, Mankind said so... oh wait, this company is what it is


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Isn't it called Music Row in Nashville and not Broadway?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I guess that's a good thing?


It's sports entertainment I guess


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I miss intellectual Sandow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WAITING FOR DAT DOUBLE J RUN IN!

JE-DOUBLE F JA DOUBLE R-E DOUBLE T. JEFF JARRETT, that's the name.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

These two deserve much, much better. It's a shame WWE doesn't think the same way.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This is definitely sports entertaining :trips2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If I don't hear "Natural Born Killaz" within the next 30 seconds....no fucking snowflakes.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

nothing like... matters


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't get this. What does country music have to do with this Ziggler/Sandow feud that I didn't know about? 

At least the Good Housekeeping Match between Jarrett & Chyna played up the sexism angle with Jarrett's character.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

A Divas Survivor Series match? The ancient Betty Crocker employees predicted this...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is awful

fuck raw tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why is Sandow fat now?*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweet Jesus is commentary going downhill.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Off topic: I want to be tangled in AJ's Black Widow.:yum:


Don't we all


These poor instruments


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ziggler is only jobbing to Sandow.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This match has potential. It's basically a street fight with musical instruments.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

They're fighting as if they're actually drunk.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Puppet H has managed to have three things I like (Based Dolph, Our Intellectual Savior and music) destroy each other all at once. He truly is an A+ heel.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

"It's like an old Rolling stones gig"
"No that was the who."
"Who? Who's on first?"

5 star commentary right there...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

There are instruments in the ring...WTF?! :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CYC said:


> Good job keeping your physique, Sandow.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful dropkick by Ziggler.

I'm having trouble believing this is actually the last RAW prior to Survivor Series. :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What in the actual fuck


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So basically, Bradway brawl is a hardcore match that uses only half of the ring


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh shit, Ziggler went through that keyboard!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is something..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ya know for a Broadway brawl I expect singing and wrestling. I am disappointed.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Commentators could give two shits about this match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the commentators sold that keyboard bump like a bunch of asses


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hardcore keyboard!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My sports entertainment - o'meter is reaching a record high right now.

:vince5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Man boobs are trending on Twitter.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Well at least JoJo can wrestle.



When did she ever show a lick of talent (serious question)?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If WWE just said, "hey we really don't give a fuck :busta", I'd digest what they're giving me a lot better.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

when Trips hands you lemons...

Ziggler and his organ..there is a joke there some where


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ya know for a Broadway brawl I expect singing and wrestling. I am disappointed.







You sure about that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Gandhi said:


> They're fighting as if they're actually drunk.


So they've watch the show like we have then.



> Commentators could give two shits about this match.


That's two more then me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> If I don't hear "Natural Born Killaz" within the next 30 seconds....no fucking snowflakes.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

this whole damn show has been filler.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BAH GAWD! HE WENT THROUGH THE KEYBOARD!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What hell is this? Man, WWE, you sure know how to build up your ppvs.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

First Raw Country, then that stupid vicky match, now this, seriously how lame can you get WWE?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They couldn't have ran a little angle last week... why would two guys not feuding randomly have a gimmick match, usually you have a regular match first, then if the feud escalates you have a gimmick


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Are these two guys even feuding?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I just feel sorry for both of them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Wii U bundle. :durant3 Get ready to bite the pillow Microsoft and Sony, 'cause Nintendo's going in dry this holiday season. :curry2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Benny Hill music.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lmao Sandow's not fat!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> BAH GAWD! HE WENT THROUGH THE KEYBOARD!


BAH GAWD! ALL THE FUCKS NOT GIVEN JUST STAYED NOT GIVEN!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

daulten780 said:


> :lmao Sandow's not fat!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Skinny fatass. 8*D


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE is a multi-million dollar company, yet they can't even manage to buy some decent musical instruments. Those look like the ones at Toys "R" Us fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheGreatBanana said:


> First Raw Country, then that stupid vicky match, now this, seriously how lame can you get WWE?


Did you watch Raw in 2009? Trust me, they can get lamer


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ShaWWE said:


> When did she ever show a lick of talent (serious question)?


There was a clip on WF somewhere this week of a NXT show, her and Eva Marie vs Paige and Emma. JoJo can actually go, quite athletic, very surprising. Here, take a look http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...ans-attendance-impressed-her-first-match.html


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

Paul Levesque, here. Does this episode of Monday Night Raw make you want to order our sports entertainment extravaganza this Sunday, or what?

:HHH2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lawler sending selfies. Fuck This World.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheGreatBanana said:


> First Raw Country, then that stupid vicky match, now this, seriously how lame can you get WWE?


*That Vickie match had purpose and it was a beautifully done rib on AJ fainting recently. *


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Ronnie Milsap would love this match. Now that's funny.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Me now:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> BAH GAWD! ALL THE FUCKS NOT GIVEN JUST STAYED NOT GIVEN!


:lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *TNA?*


What's Bade Warett doing in the impact zone?!?!?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Can Cole say Dolph Ziggler without uttering the show off after it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Beautiful dropkick by Ziggler.


best dropkick in the biz :ziggler3


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

"I'm in the music club, I play a mean chair"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Did you watch Raw in 2009? Trust me, they can get lamer


2010 had some horrible Raw's, too.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Where's the Honky Tonk Man and Peggy Sue when you need em?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:StephenA These niccas not even able to recognize the musical props.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HE HIT HIM N THE HEAD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The crowd have taken it upon themselves...to have conversations amongst themselves....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


> What's Bade Warett doing in the impact zone?!?!?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Paul Levesque, here. Does this episode of Monday Night Raw make you want to order our sports entertainment extravaganza this Sunday, or what?
> 
> :HHH2


It makes me want to donate my seats to some homeless people outside TD Garden so they can suffer more.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

If neither of their dumb heads go through a drum, this match is a waste.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That DDT would've been perfect if Sandow's head went right through that one drum.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who would have thought after all of these years the last RAW before one of the big four PPV would be called RAW Country.:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> WWE is a multi-million dollar company, yet they can't even manage to buy some decent musical instruments. Those look like the ones at Toys "R" Us fpalm


Gotta save some cash for that Hogan payday at 'Mania, brother. :hogan2 :vince3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok this could be a decent match if they had the whole ring to work with


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we end this please? I like both these guys, but this is just too nonsensical.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everyone on commentary.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Paul Levesque, here. Does this episode of Monday Night Raw make you want to order our sports entertainment extravaganza this Sunday, or what?
> 
> :HHH2


Gimme a Khali match, then you got a deal. :jordan2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The commentators have taken it upon themselves...to have conversations amongst themselves....


Fixed. :trips2


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

These. Fucking. Country. References. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Paul Levesque, here. Does this episode of Monday Night Raw make you want to order our sports entertainment extravaganza this Sunday, or what?
> 
> :HHH2







Paul Levesque and Randy Orton approve.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This isn't helping either dude.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone just needs to lay down.

I know they both don't want to be out there lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> It makes me want to donate my seats to some homeless people outside TD Garden so they can suffer more.


:lmao

And they can keep warm. Do it!

B A STAR.

:vince5


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

"That must have been one of those musical chairs"

LOL


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

lol this commentary is atrocious!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just read the results since I missed the first hour of Raw. BIG E LANGSTON IS THE NEW IC CHAMPION! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Does that count as a chair shot to the head?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dear WWE, 

You are no longer punishing Dolph, you are punishing me with this match


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

"Puts on Tommy Wieseau wig" Im fed up with this world


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ziggler: The Master of Selling & Bumps

You're Welcome. :sandow


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

a lot diva like be Elimination very fast in the Survivor Series - a 7 on 7 Elimination tag at Survivor Series.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is that a fine on Sandow?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> Gimme a Khali match, then you got a deal. :jordan2


Khali's gonna sing country tonight in his native language! :mark:

"ARRRGHASLDGHSDHGIWANEIWEHFALSDHF!!!!!!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Could Sandow please have a sit-ups match?*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bit loud with the spot calling?


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome. Now the other two drums please.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

And the drums get baby face pops! :vince5


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

"Here comes the snare drum"

......I never thought I would hear that in the WWE :lmao


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

FINALLY! A DRUM!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally, someone's head through a drum. Now end it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:jay Fuck Ziggler yo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

new thread title

Raw is Hot Country Garbage

make it happen captain


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LMAO! JEFF JARRET!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

How was that a legit pin?!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sandow just got knocked the f out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god this is over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bet Pyro loved that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT JEFF JARRET GUITAR SHOT!!!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

King of the Mountain.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DAT JARRETT STRUT! :lol

Thank You Based Dolph. :'D


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders were up?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT DAT HEADSHOT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His shoulders weren't on the mat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow.:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Poor Sandow and Dolph, thankfully, its over


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Was almost laid on his side when he got pinned lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Given a mountain of shit, these guys have managed to actually engage the crowd and turn this into a worthwhile finish.

bama3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Double Z lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

broadway brawl was fuckin awesome.

give ziggler a title shot!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gotta save some cash for that Hogan payday at 'Mania, brother. :hogan2 :vince3


He's gonna be asking $10,000 per minute he's on screen, brother!!!! :hogan2:vince$


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The Double J mocking almost made that match worth it...almost.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Decent match. bama2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

We'll at least Ziggler didn't lose....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat Jeff Jarrett strut.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dolph got a bigger reaction hitting someone with a guitar than Jeff Jarrett ever could


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

PYRO IS CUTTING HIMSELF RIGHT NOW....

MITB Winner, cashes in and loses, and now gets buried by Ziggler in a country hardcore match. Fucking :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

And Ziggler didn't even bother to take his shirt off


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett broke thousands of those guitars and never got a reaction that loud..coming off a match that otherwise had a dead crowd.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Dolph strutting? Guitar smash? Double Z?

Jeff Jarrett is more over on RAW than on his own show.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought Sandow was winnin that. Really shocked actually. 

Loads of headshots.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph with the DOUBLE J STRUT. AWESOME.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Is that a fine on Sandow?


Most likely no. He didn't hit him with a solid object. The guitar is just probably really thin wood, plus its hollow.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*J.E.DOUBLE-F.J.A.DOUBLE-R.E.DOUBLE-T*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL now he did the Hogan air guitar strut too. You slay me, Mr. Ziggles. :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Jeff Jarrett Strut


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shybb (Oct 11, 2013)

yay ziggy wins


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dat :ziggler3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The best part of that mistake was HHHs correction was even worse


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Bet Pyro loved that.


Where DID Pyro go? I vaguely remember him saying "if they do this I'm leaving", then the WWE (naturally) did it anyway, and I don't think I've seen him since. 

Someone saying they'll stop watching, who actually stopped watching? Can it be?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Way to re-air the speaking fail, guys.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol @ them replaying the Orton botch. :ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, Randy is such a bitch


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 "HE'S NO LONGER IN THE DOGHOUSE ZOMG ZIGGLER WON" when it was just a silly gimmick match to pander to this crowd.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat botch by Orton.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> He's gonna be asking $10,000 per minute he's on screen, brother!!!! :hogan2:vince$


Just as God and the universal natural order intended, brother. :hogan


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett should be the face of the WWE.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

LOVED the Double J strut


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Randy Orton slowly becoming late 2012, early 2013, CM Punk.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dolphy Z smashin' n struttin'.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol i missed the first 10 mins, and didnt see that orton botch. why would they replay it?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, when is this going feel like the go home show to a 50 dollar Big 4 PPV?

I'm waiting.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Replaying that fuck up by Orton.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If Big Show wins..... and turns heel.... FTC.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Who are these inbred looking fucks?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Inb4 "HE'S NO LONGER IN THE DOGHOUSE ZOMG ZIGGLER WON" when it was just a silly gimmick match to pander to this crowd.


HE"S NO LONGER IN THE DOGHOUSE ZOMG ZIGGLER WON


:troll


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ain't nobody excited.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So is this all building to a Randy face turn or what the fuck
HHH/Orton feud AGAIN?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sleepy


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who the fuck were those guys? WWE's drug dealers?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I miss the 09 Orton so much.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fuck it's not even 10pm yet


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so about that huge sandow push ..


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This commentary team...sigh...

If they did this match:










:cole3 .....oh myyyy!

:lawler The tables have turned for Mick Foley!

:cole3 What a fall from grace! 

:cole3 :lawler HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Man, Randy is such a bitch


What about to post exactly that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> I miss the 09 Orton so much.


Better yet Legend Killer Orton.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is good, I like where they're taking this with Randy. THIS is a legit interesting direction to take this and leaves the door open for an actual independent heel Orton.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ANOTHER HOUR??!! NOOOOOOOOO!! Fuck this. I'm watching some 2BFP until the main event.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

This RAW is like staring at the sun....You know it will burn your corneas and possibly horribly blind you but sometimes you just can't help but look.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett should be the face of the WWE.


I understand that that is your opinion, and you're perfectly entitled to it. But...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Who the fuck were those guys? WWE's drug dealers?


Might be. The only way WWE can keep people in the arena


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

For fuck sake, Cena. You';ve put on very good matches snce returning, but why do you need to play the underdog again ?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lol Cena wearing a fucking sling...I can't


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL.. -the reason Sandow beat Kofi so easily is because the E see him as a top guy and he's in for a push- yeah about that, fucking idiots. I don't know why I expect anything less, knew he'd be stuck in a rut still post Cena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> If Big Show wins..... and turns heel.... FTC.


I was actually thinking that they might swerve us, Orton gets reduced to the Mankind Sucker, and Big Show gets to be Rock

They are making Randy into quite a bitch, so who knows


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I forgot that Cena will show up


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena sucking on that country band :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Next birthday party I go to ,I'm wearing my pantaloons as pants.
If Miz can do it...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Please tell me I missed the performance.

Mother of Jesus, Joseph, and Mary please tell me I did.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait..so they went through great lengths to make Orton the face of the company..and now they aren't sure...

I need a Cornette face...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> best dropkick in the biz :ziggler3




So good it gets a spot on Wrestlemania ..bus adverts


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sleepy


*GO NIGHT NIGHT!*


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

sighhhhhhhh


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> LOL.. -the reason Sandow beat Kofi so easily is because the E see him as a top guy and he's in for a push- yeah about that, fucking idiots. I don't know why I expect anything less, knew he'd be stuck in a rut still post Cena.


The only thing you got to know is they got 3 hours to fill, some weeks your favorite mid-carder for life will look good, some weeks he'll look bad


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Thread Title should be Raw FUCKERY Discussion Thread


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> wait..so they went through great lengths to make Orton the face of the company..and now they aren't sure...
> 
> I need a Cornette face...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok seriously. Did these two busted face bitches buy the company or something?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena going to overcome the odds again this Sunday!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> This RAW is like staring at the sun....You know it will burn your corneas and possibly horribly blind you but sometimes you just can't help but look.


Bro, you need to learn how to view horrid garbage TV into comedy gold.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Their music sucks.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

those guys look more like coke addicts than country singers


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Honestly, I think Triple H botched. He should have said, "Who do you think you are?" Instead of "Who do you think you're talking to?" You can tell it was Triple H's fault because his next line was an answer to Orton's statement.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> OH THICKIE VICKIE
> 
> SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK
> 
> :kobe4


Rep Incoming.



Amber B said:


> Replaying that fuck up by Orton.


Still one of the greatest gifs ever because it's true. :ti


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Decent heat for Cena 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena gettin' dem boos in mark cities now?

:damn


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

That dude in the band with the long hair looks like Wes Brisco.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena sucks


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The champ is here!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, John. You look so broken.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh god, don't tell me we'll see another Orton/HHH feud, where HHH buries Orton AGAIN.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Sling? Some odds to overcome this Sunday :cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For all my hatred of Cena, it is cool what he does for the kids.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

John Cena is so done. Cant believe WWE still pushes this guy out there every night when his body cant handle it anymore.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

if i watch the performance, i will gouge my neck with a fire poker


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The best thing that's happened tonight was an IC Title match that had Curtis Axel. Just let that sink in for a moment.

Disclaimer: Not a diss to Big E., and I'm glad he won the title.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY TO TELL THE WWE UNIVERSE ABOUT THAT NIKKI CONTRACT!!! :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait...Cena will have to overcome the odds? But, how?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

What the fuck is the point of giving the kid a shirt he already has? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alo0oy said:


> Oh god, don't tell me we'll see another Orton/HHH feud, where HHH buries Orton AGAIN.


Why not, HHH's buried everyone else during this storyline.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Inb4 Cena retirement speech. :troll

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena is talking.... 

*break time*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JOHNNNN Underdog CEEEENAAAAA


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TripleG said:


> For all my hatred of Cena, it is cool what he does for the kids.


You're right, because every other superstar does absolutely nothing for the kids.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

For all this talk that was about Cena coming back to steal the spotlight from Bryan I believe Cena only main evented like one Smackdown and no Raws since making his return.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena is an awesome heel goddammit


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

But…. Can John Cena overcome these insurmountable odds!!!! can he!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Cena gettin' dem boos in mark cities now?
> 
> :damn


*"All the fans tonight chanting, 'Let's go Cena!'. Not a single fan booing Cena, here! Additionally, let's go Sheamus!"* :lawler


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alberto
:clap


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> Bro, you need to learn how to view horrid garbage TV into comedy gold.


That's why I said sometimes, true some garbage equals comedy gold. But sometimes garbage equals garbage lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Camera botch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CYC said:


> Oh, John. You look so broken.


Maybe Nikki's nursing skills are about as good as her acting skills.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AFTER ALL OF THIS ARM FUCKERY....Cena still won't tap. :cena3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

So wannabe Wahlberg just put over the Country music guys... 
Seems legit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Better yet Legend Killer Orton.


I prefer Viper Orton. I liked how he was a dominant heel, who destroyed various people with his stomps, DDTs, and punt kicks, and intentionally gave people concussions kayfabe wise.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

One hour left to what has been one of the worst Raw's of the year. Hopefully, something interesting will happen in this last hour.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you could distill the disdain and _No Fucks To Give_ that WWE has for the contrary voices in the wrestling community and give that essence human form, it would be John Cena.

I love this shit. :ti


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Maybe Nikki's nursing skills are about as good as her acting skills.


So she broke Cena's arm even more?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Would rather watch Axel vs Del Rio vs Orton in a Charisma on a Pole match over a Cena "underdog" promo.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I've got a great idea everybody!
Let's RESTART the Broadway Brawl match, *NOW*!
'til then ... (MUTE) for generic Cena promo.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why not, HHH's buried everyone else during this storyline.


That's true, I don't know why I was expecting less.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Oh god, don't tell me we'll see another Orton/HHH feud, where HHH buries Orton AGAIN.


No more Bryan to kick around... so its Orton's turn.

Whining to the Shield... "Please help me guys, please!"

Whining to Triple H/Steph... "I'm your paper champ guys, aren't I?"

Beating up Brad with a mic is somehow supposed to make him look legit, ummm, yeah


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

How to broadcast a shit-fest for dummies


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

such odds
much overcome
wow


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Superhero 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WELL, YEAH DUMBASS!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> So she broke Cena's arm even more?


I think Nikki Bella sat on his arm.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh Jesus, here we go with more Cena pandering.

And now he's going to "do the impossible" and overcome the odds yet again for the 10000000th time


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pandering for cheap pops


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Haven't we heard this same exact speech from Cena like...a million times before?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

ADR comes out. Cena reveals that he's not injured. Survivor Series match turns into a tables match


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He acknowledged Super Cena?

:mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


>


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Coach John Cena getting us ready for the second half.................of life.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

People now complaining about Cena giving a little kid with downs some merch :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

then I thought..right..me not being champ is like you not breathing


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It's the same shitty promo he gave a few months ago


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Nobody in the history of the WWE has evoked as much emotion as John Cena. :cole3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This bitch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> He acknowledged Super Cena?
> 
> :mark:


bama


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Booooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 DAT GOLDEN BOY SPEECH!!! :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

At least he is trying to promote Survivor Series. I'm stunned.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What an ass-kiss Cole is. :lmao


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think Cena can overcome the odds at Survivor Series.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. They don't even try to do anything a tiny bit different with Cena. Not even his promos. Pathetic.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ADR mic time on RAW, really?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DA CHAMP IS HEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Honestly, I think Triple H botched. He should have said, "Who do you think you are?" Instead of "Who do you think you're talking to?" You can tell it was Triple H's fault because his next line was an answer to Orton's statement.



That wasn't a botch. HHH wanted everyone to hear Randy say that HE was the face of the company.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lmao at del rio reaction

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, you already had an injured John Cena defeat Alberto Del Rio for the World Title on PPV AND you had him get his arm beaten to hell by Damien Sandow for minutes on end and he STILL defeated him. 

So my question is, where is the drama? There is no reason for me to think that Cena might lose this. It would be like if in Empire Strikes Back, they had Luke Skywalker kick Darth Vader's ass, even after getting his hand cut off, beat up Boba Fett with one hand, and then they expect us to feel drama over Luke's safety in a Vader/Luke rematch in Return of the Jedi. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Arrive
Bore the fuck out of me
Leave


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Did Berty just yell about a boat?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE CHAMP IS HUERHUEHRUEHRUH

ADR coming out to straight up crickets after a 10 minute Cena promo against him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Laserblast said:


> Nobody in the history of the WWE has evoked as much emotion as John Cena. :cole3


Yes. Disgust, indifference, uncontrolled rage annoyance. Just a wide range really


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Del Rio couldn't draw heat if he brought a flamethrower to the ring.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

You could replace any John Cena speech with any speech from Jimmy Valmer from South Park and it would have the same effect.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Al-bore-to "the heat vacuum" Del Rioooooooo


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dick Del Rio strikes again!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

You know its not even the wrestlers I'm POd at. Its those monkeys in creative and booking who need to go.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Takes only a moment for ADR to kill the crowd


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

nothing they do can make this shit interesting. Who gives a shit about this feud.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler alert, motherfucker... :kobe


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Del Rio is fucking awesome.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena does the same promo week after week! :lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Cean looks like a little kid between the arm in the sling, the belt around the waist, the wristbands and the cap.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Right, Juanito?" :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Al-BORE-to Del Rio and....... John Cena


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Please make it a submission match and have Cena bury the fuck out of ADR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Yes. Disgust, indifference, uncontrolled rage annoyance. Just a wide range really


:lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

"Juanito"


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Alberto Del Borio.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> You know its not even the wrestlers I'm POd at. Its those monkeys in creative and booking who need to go.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Del Rio sounds Indian?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#DelRioDelivers should be trending right now.*


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Wow. They don't even try to do anything a tiny bit different with Cena. Not even his promos. Pathetic.


I thought they were heading somewhere different promo wise when he came back. It was for the first 2 weeks, now its back to generic supercena speech.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cena. Del Rio IS your papi!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CENA DON'T FALL INTO DEL RIO'S TROLL TRAP!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

HE'S NOT INJURED


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

How..how will Cena overcome the odds this Sunday


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Del Rio sounds Indian?


Yes.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Del Rio probably scares the hell out of little kids. He's lost on older fans but this dude is actually pretty cold.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> You could replace any John Cena speech with any speech from Jimmy Vollmer from South Park and it would have the same effect.


its such a terrific audience!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Looking at how lame of a latino villain Alberto is, it makes me long for Breaking Bad. 

That fucking psycho Tuco, Old Man Salamanca, and the biggest boss of bosses Gus Freng. Oh good teams.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAT NO SELL.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena with them heel faking tactics


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> Al-bore-to "the heat vacuum" Del Rioooooooo


Fuck. Thought I was being original with the Al-BORE-to name.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:lmao at those shitty punches.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

OH SHIT THE SERVES! :russo :russo


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

CENA NO SELLING LIKE ALWAYS WHAT A WHORE HOPE HE DIEZ.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Cena does the same promo week after week! :lol


" The chaaaaaamp izzzzzzz heyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar "


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:ti at Del Rio bothering

This Perro/****** gonna get squashed :cena2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

He just no-sold his injury. Didn't he just get his arm crushed last Monday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Way to sell DAT ARM INJURY.

:lmao

I can't.

Why would the fans buy the PPV now? There's no odds to overcome now.

:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena no sold yet another elbow injury :cena3


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

So the three year long Del Rio is lecturing the decade long Cena on how to be a real champion, I'll believe it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY IS SUDDENLY HEAL!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Del Rio is awesome


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

They're both just so boring.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG now theres no way Cena will lose omg he's not hurt omg.


cena cena cena cena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This World Title feud is lame, wish it was triple threat with Sandow


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He's been the top face for 8 years. 8 FUCKING YEARS. He even has the same goddamn theme.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not even mad at this point. I just don't care.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cena blatantly No Selling weeks of storyline. :ti :ti :ti

_Writers? Creative? Man, fuck that._


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I ONLY SELL 

MERCHANDISE

:cena3


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

ugh this 12 man tag team will be a bore!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

So wait...Cena came down to the ring with his arm in a sling to make it seem like he has a legitimate injury, knowing full well that Alberto Del Rio would come out and attack him so he could get one over on Del Rio? HUH?!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *#DelRioDelivers should be trending right now.*


8 guaranteed hours of sleep, yes.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena no-selling again.:clap


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

That John Cena character is reallly slick.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh yeah John Cena is hurt......













:troll


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

More guest host shit, fuck me.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Match could of had been at SS. oh well


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey! That match I was going to pay for! Nice to keep that 50 bucks in my pocket! Thanks WWE! 

and MOTHERFUCKING MICHAEL STRAHAN!!!! HELL YEEEEEEAH!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad I'm not going to Raw next week.

STrahan????????????


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait what
That 12 man tag is going to be on free tv? Ok


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about this guy?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Guess host? Is it 2009 again?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena with that same promo every single week doe! :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck knows who is winning that.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Guest Host Era is back :mark:

fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Please let this guest host be a one time thing. Don't start this guest host thing again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh shit, WWE is making theme shows/guest hosts going forward, but but I thought this Triple H angle was supposed to save the day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MICHAEL STRAHAN

:mark:

GIANTS.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Instead, Del Rio falls into Cena's troll trap.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh right Cena is fine..


and the guest hosts are back...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> That John Cena character is reallly slick.


:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is this main event happening on Raw?? They should save it for Survivor Series!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Michael Strahan! Well if he can't bring some viewers over to RAW, nobody can. Maybe they should try Larry King again.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I managed to block out another whole Cena segment. Just stop watching and listening.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Eh, from what I understand Strahan actually likes wrestling, so I'm cool with that.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> I managed to block out another whole Cena segment. Just stop watching and listening.


It's the smart thing to do. I commend you, sir.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is this main event happening on Raw?? They should save it for Survivor Series!


bc booking :vince


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is this main event happening on Raw?? They should save it for Survivor Series!


Save big matches for PPV? Well thats just crazy talk


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

We want maddox. 

Bring Brad out again


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The guest host shit is what made me stop watching a few years ago. Now it seems to have made a return... I can finally stop again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So that was Cena's "HEAL" turn... 






ziiiiiiing!*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Return of guest hosts? I guess it's back to Smackdown only for me.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is this main event happening on Raw?? They should save it for Survivor Series!





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The WHC match at Survivor Series is going to end with Del Rio pulling out a handgun and shooting Cena in the elbow. Cena will then flex his giant arm, squeezing the bullet out, then hitting a stunned Del Rio with an AA.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Michael Strahan! Well if he can't bring some viewers over to RAW, nobody can. Maybe they should try Larry King again.


Ozzy=Buys


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> It's the smart thing to do. I commend you, sir.


Facing ADR helps.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So Pyro is likely already alarmed @ the Sandow loss...

I wonder what would happen if Jeff Hardy returned, formed a Tag Team with Ziggler, and they won both World Championships at the end of the show...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it world famous or is it simply known in the US...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuck i forgot those fuckers still have to perform.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rhinestone Cowboys are the highlight of this show.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Michael Strahan will probably be in a tag match with Cena next week. Already see it coming.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Khali doesn't come out dressed as a cowboy in the next five minutes I will eat my own shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guest hosts again? Unless Victoria Justice guest hosts and bitch slaps AJ, this is going to be crap


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I actually like Heath Slater


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

in before Los matadores come out


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yet another comedy match, oh boy


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Rhinestone Cowboys? A brand-new, never before seen team for Los Matadores to fight? :vince2


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's clear we're at the 10 to 10:30 deadspot time. Strap in.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

hmmm still going for ps4 i think


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Am I on my xbox?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I swear if 3mb faces Los matadors again...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Zachary, you have a message in your inbox.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking 3MB :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> hmmm still going for ps4 i think


I am getting neither, Zelda 3ds xl for me!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

XAVIER WOODS :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

XAVIER WOODS!!! :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Consequences Creed O_O


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

XAVIER WOODS? WAIT. WHAT?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Xavier Woods!!!!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WASSSSUPPPPPPPPPP! JBL:lmao:lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Xavier Woods!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Is it world famous or is it simply known in the US...


THEY'RE NOT SYNONYMOUS?!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

XAVIER WOODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

JBL: "Who the hell is this guy!!"


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Xavier Woods WTF


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I am getting neither, Zelda 3ds xl for me!


Why not all three :cena


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Annoying bastard JBL again


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Xavier Woods!

Nobody gives a fuck!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well this is a terrible way to debut.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the fuck is that with R-Truth?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WOOODS DEBUT!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Xavier Woods? Sounds vaguely familar


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Xavier Woods. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And randomly the love child of Al Sharpton & James Brown comes out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A random Xavier Woods appears.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is the most anticlimactic fucking debut possible. :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Micheal Cole saying whats up. fpalm


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

What the fuck is this?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

welcome Mr.Woods


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

XAVIER WOODS!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

WOODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

XAVIRER WOODS!!! IT"S MORPHING TIME!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


Come back.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

R-Turth and his dad?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How the fuck you introduce Xavier in this fuckery tomfoolery?

Drew just leave. Please. Stahp.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Lets pair up the two black guys and have them rap on RAW COUNTRY. GREAT IDEA.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Little Jimmy revealed.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHO IS THAT


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This rap is too country for me. 
"Rhinestone Cowgirls".


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Xavier Woods... Yeahhhhhh!!!!! :mark:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Xavier Woods is really on Raw? Never thought I'd see the day.

And JBL saying "WHAT'S UP" again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Truth and Consquences reunion!!!!!


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

I would prefer Xavier woods´ character in Tna.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*SANDFORD AND SON :mark: X a billion*


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

This is how they debut him? Well at least Truth got some new lyrics...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

A wild Xavier Woods appeared


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Why is Lionel Richie R Truth's new partner?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Xavier Woods got call up?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Some PG Thuganomics.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

:heyman6 We should focus on writing some quality storylines, showcase our young talent, and not book the show five minutes before it starts to get viewership up.





:vince2 SEE IF A BUNCH OF HAS BEENS OR C-LISTERS WANT TO GUEST HOST.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Already I like Xavier Woods more than Axel.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

WOODS <3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Who the fuck is that with R-Truth?


Xavier Woods.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like that Keenan guy or whatever off SNL


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Apollo Creed is in WWE?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Heath Slater should dress like that all the time.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Morphing time!

Still a lame way to make him debut though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Xavier!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

New? Thats your old tag team partner from 2007


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

It's Morphin Time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Who thought it was a good fucking idea to have 3MB at the top of Hour 3, with a full replay of their antics, and follow it up with this motherfucker R-Truth who couldn't wrap a burrito yelling on the mic and shaming everyone with the slightest tan?

:StephenA


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

XAVIER WOODS!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Xavier Woods :mark:

This guy is f**king excellent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God. Just no.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Cole yelling "what's up" during Truth's entrance might be the most annoying thing a commentator has ever done. I want to beat the shit out of him every time, dead serious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xavier Woods was in TNA?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that's Consequences Creed!!! Oh nice to see him get work. Unlike R-Truth, who I never liked, I liked Creed in TNA.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Xavier Woods!!! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

XAVIER WOODS has arrived. 

Why is he teaming with R Truth though, can't quite put my finger on it :hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Ph.D reference. :durant3


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

It's Lamont Sanford


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

His future is bright...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they debut that little bastard in my gif in such an anticlimactic way....

lawd.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

His finisher is sick.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

is Xavier Woods supposed to be good?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I love that Woods' is on TV but why debut him in the deep south on RAW country?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thought it was Zema Ion at first glance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You mean he was Consequences Creed?!?!?!?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Xavier Woods got call up?


I wanted Alexander Rusev to debut before him but I don't mind this.

I'm all for new talent from NXT. :mark:


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

its the former TNA tag team champions!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Remember when Woods started an online petition to get Big Show's job back? I blame him for the Survivor Series ppv


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

It's funny because they teamed in TNA before


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Xavier looks like he stepped out of a 1970s blaxploitation film.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

is this monday night raw or sunday night heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STRAHAN.

GIANTS.

WE'RE BACK.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

So was Woods called up tonight cos his namesake are found in the COUNTRYside? :argh:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

What a waste of Xavier Woods


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

GINGER MAHAL! 

BLESS HIS NAME!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Who the fuck is that with R-Truth?


Consequences Creed from TNA.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see some more of Xavier Woods! Used to love him back in TNA! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ITS MORPHIN TIME INCOMING
ITS MORPHIN TIME INCOMING
ITS MORPHIN TIME INCOMINGITS MORPHIN TIME INCOMING


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Remember when Woods started an online petition to get Big Show's job back? I blame him for the Survivor Series ppv


That fucker.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:mark:

Pretty shitty way for him to debut. Hopefully he gets the pin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TommyRich said:


> It's Lamont Sanford


*I already made that joke *


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

y2j4lyf said:


> Looks like that Keenan guy or whatever off SNL


Other than being black men, they have no resemblance.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ITS MORPHIN TIME!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

That Gail Kim finisher.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Woods was decent.:clap


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, Xavier has made his debut on RAW?! Sweet!










:mark:

---Oh, it's just some black guy with a really big head...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Already I like Xavier Woods more than Axel.


How could you sat that?











About that? I just... :no:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh drew.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was awful.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Sick debut, nice movement, amazing finisher and charmisma


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

IT'S MORPHIN TIME :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What did Drew ever do to deserve this?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

It's morhpin time! Fuck yeah


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see him get his first win in the company :clap


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Did Cole call the finisher "Best in the Woods"? (The first time -- he definitely said "Lost" during the replay.)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xavier Woods with that hat looks like my broke ass uncle who thinks he's a pimp.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JBL shouts 'WHATS UP!' like he's in the middle of a bad dream.

Well...ain't he gonna have a rude awakening.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Quickest character burial ever.

RIP Xavier Woods


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Gail Kim does it better


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

That's an awful finisher.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WOODS FUTURE WWE CHAMP.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And now they're juking and jiving. Vince must be enjoying this.
That's all we know how to do. Snazzy dance moves and jive talk.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cole: "So you know who he is now, huh?"
JBL: "Well...."


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *I already made that joke *


I didn't see it. :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Xavier Woods is badass


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does Woods use the same finisher as Gail Kim?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> Other than being black men, they have no resemblance.


:hmm: I dunno, there's something I'm seeing


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> How could you sat that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so hat 
So charisma
Such presence


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now kiss.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, this seems to be setting up for a swerve where Triple H trades horses and Shield/Triple H help Big Show win


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

If Florida Georgia Line come, there is only one option.

"Baby you a song, you make me wanna r--"

Lights cut
*
We're here.*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hear 3MB coming on, I go to the kitchen to make popcorn since, you know, 3MB. And I miss Xavier Woods' debut? 
Dammit...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Buckley said:


> so hat
> So charisma
> Such presence


such wow


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait until you see his entrance, its hilarious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're performing?
Ok now I'm out.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

FanSince88 said:


> Quickest character burial ever.
> 
> RIP Xavier Woods
> 
> Possibly the stupidest comment of the night


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Woods: "Now let us gingerly touch our tips"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

He kept the rolling thunder lariat! :mark: Nice to see him use Sole Food / Eat Defeat as his finisher. Along with Ryback Shell Shocking Show, Woods' debut was easily the best part of this clusterfuck of a show.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

INB4 Randy kicks those country singers asses.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so the band gets RKO'ed then


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh the live performance is next? Great, thanks for the extended bathroom break WWE!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

My, just look at the time! I think it's time to change to the Pats game.

And just in time for dat touchdown too


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if the Raw Country theme replaced the regular Raw theme.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe I'm spending my Monday night watching a country band perform fpalm


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> FanSince88 said:
> 
> 
> > Quickest character burial ever.
> ...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DarkStark said:


> *SANDFORD AND SON :mark: X a billion*


Holy shit, why I didn't see the connection. Woods does look like Lamont Sanford.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> so the band gets RKO'ed then


That'd be damn great tbh


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton pls save us. ORTON. PLS.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

FanSince88 said:


> Quickest character burial ever.
> 
> RIP Xavier Woods



What?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nintendo being relentless with their Wii U deals. bama


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> They're performing?
> Ok now I'm out.


You forgot "I'm Done.".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Now kiss.


*EW!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy shit, did I just see a Wii U commercial?!?!?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I just slept through half an hour of raw and yet I've missed nothing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Download the WWE App if you want to see more country music performances! :cole3


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> How could you sat that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That GIF gets me every single time. :lmao


----------



## Bourne_Awesome (Nov 9, 2013)

Xavier Woods is pretty much Kofi Kingston with curly hair?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> What?


The dancing at the end killed him for me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And now they're juking and jiving. Vince must be enjoying this.
> That's all we know how to do. Snazzy dance moves and jive talk.


I miss the Nation of Domination


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

FanSince88 said:


> Quickest character burial ever.
> 
> RIP Xavier Woods
> 
> ...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Considering the main event has like 12 guys in it and it's gonna be long due to that, this performance better be fucking short.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Bourne_Awesome said:


> Xavier Woods is pretty much Kofi Kingston with curly hair?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah.....no.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Super props to the user ZIGGLER MARK who just bridged my connection to my xbox to my ethernet. 

Fuck you Windows 8.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bourne_Awesome said:


> Xavier Woods is pretty much Kofi Kingston with curly hair?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I really do love RAW so much. Its been over 2 hours and I feel like its been less than 30 minutes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AIDS about to enter the ring. AIDS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bourne_Awesome said:


> Xavier Woods is pretty much Kofi Kingston with curly hair?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


fpalm

The way you said that sounds fucking stupid.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Someone bury these country boys please.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WWE still don't know what 'anniversary' means.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bourne_Awesome said:


> Xavier Woods is pretty much Kofi Kingston with curly hair?


*NO.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ungratefulness said:


> I really do love RAW so much. Its been over 2 hours and I feel like its been less than 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Feels like 5 to me. It's been bad and it's dragged.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No Wade again? I thought he fixed the visa issues.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Adult Cena fan sighting.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

FanSince88 said:


> The dancing at the end killed him for me
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



That's ridiculous.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Got my tickets! Can't wait


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The fact that WM30 isn't happening at MSG tells me that they have completely forgotten their roots.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wrestlemania… on my bucket list.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He came all the way from Saudi Arabia just to buy tickets?!?! 

Dude....internet.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

with 5 match is set for Survivor Series 2013.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> AIDS about to enter the ring. AIDS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Someone bury these country boys please.


The performance will happen, there will be no angle, and that will be it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch this segment get more viewers than the main event :vince


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

TripleG said:


> He came all the way from Saudi Arabia just to buy tickets?!?!
> 
> Dude....internet.


Lol!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Country music performance? Time to mute and listen to Slikk The shocker


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay..... I've had enough.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord Shite said:


> WWE still don't know what 'anniversary' means.


WWE doesn't know what 'entertainment' means so 'anniversary' is beyond them.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ITS TIME TO WATCH THE WWE APP FOR ACTUAL WRESTLING


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe I'm listening to this fucking country band fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my God. Is that his real voice?

...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What's heath slater doing there.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I come back to see what's going on. And I see this shit.fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

For moment there, I thought Kane was coming out to kick them off stage.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Please Orton RKO everyone & let the main event begin.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Boring hick music is exactly what I want to see on a wrestling show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh, some more CUNTRY music.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a bad feeling about this.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Band is from Tennessee

Calls themselves Florida-Georgia Line




dafuq


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

WrestleMania :mark:



Ow look its this shit :side:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay. This is crappy music.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can see The Miz/Kofi Kingston match and Los Matadores/3MB match happen at Survivor Series 2013.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FLORIDA GEORGIA LINE :mark:


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

cue Wyatts please


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, did somebody just propose to someone in the crowd?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The performance will happen, there will be no angle, and that will be it


And honestly, that's the way it should be.

Hate when they have celebrities interact/do shit with the wrestlers.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Im watching MNF now. Some tell me when this is over. They sound terrible!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

They look more like punk/metal/rap performers. Oh and they suck.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn this shit sucks


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

F U C K E R Y


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Is this Heath Slater's brother?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This show :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this music is hurting my soul.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These guys are way more over than Chad Brock.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

This is awful "music".

Would rather hear 3MB singing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Football time!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My idea of SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT is a bunch of CUNTS singing some dat dere CUNTRY music. Good 'ol boys.

:vince5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wanna stop watching but this main event


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So, we have all lost the will to live over this, yes?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The music isn't so bad tbh, lol.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nobody cares about music in wrestling. See _Kiss_ in WCW and _Kid Rock_ at WrestleMania...whatever one it was


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

somebody propose to his girl


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

TripleG said:


> He came all the way from Saudi Arabia just to buy tickets?!?!
> 
> Dude....internet.


Maybe he wants to go to the party


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This isnt even that bad. At least these guys are actually singing and its not some mainstream piece of shit WWE usually has.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

To think we could've had promos from Punk and Wyatt in this time-slot........


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Johnny Cash to this. Just let that sink in.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CYC said:


> Watch this segment get more viewers than the main event :vince


Country music booked every week, 7, 8, 9, and in the overrun!

:vince6


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

People actually like this band?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Like how they show shots of people mildly interested in this stuff.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ewwww. Somebody get this jobber band off my tv.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Who the fuck listens to country music? Seriously? How lame can Raw get fpalm 

This is a *wrestling* show


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

They sound like utter shit. Someone end this.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd rather have Nickleback perform


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's pretty sad the 60 year old guys for In Living Color sound better and play with more enthusiasm than these dirty turds


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Holy Shit, I can't believe I'm watching this


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The ratings drop will be hilarious.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Better than the Cena/ADR segment TBH.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

What the hell ami watching?

Monday night football now. Good God, Vince.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I mean I can't believe I was expecting this RAW to be good when they fucked up the UK one


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't even complain. My dad made me a fan of country music so I'm enjoying this


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Change the channel


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I love country music, a lot.
But... why on RAW?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just want Rey Mysterio vs El Torito at WM 30 for the WWE Championship. :draper2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The drummer is rocking a CM Punk shirt, so at least there's that one silver lining. :\


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This thread is now about having sex with Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

stop.this.now.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Embellished performance with pyro. But good pyro.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah a band is playing...I don't care.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it over? Can I flip back?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

While on the topic of Southern culture


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Modern pop makes this sound like Mozart in comparison (still have it muted except for the 10-15 seconds I used to make that judgment).


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God it's over...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Florida Georgia Line bringing in the DEM RATINGZ!!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> It's pretty sad the 60 year old guys for In Living Color sound better and play with more enthusiasm than these dirty turds


Wrestlemania in front of millions > Random ass shitty country RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I can now go on with my life after that.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

It's like somebody had to cue the commentators to clap for that shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Stad said:


>


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Random Guy with a Mohawk. He looks like he fits in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That was awful and I saw a bunch of women in the audience look in disgust at the band and music and the crowd was silent whenever the guy would bring up Nashville

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought an ass would get kicked, I was wrong.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> The music isn't so bad tbh, lol.


Same here, and I don't even like Country that much.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose I'll get used to dat ponytail eventually


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay I'm back now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So Raw is only Country because of a band playing one song, and musical chairs? I swear.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

hopefully this 30 minute match will make up for this concert fuckery


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry rockin' the tail


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Mega tag match incoming :mark:

:yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The entire production team was unprepared for Daniel Bryan's entrance. 

Just like WWE Creative they are asleep at the wheel.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs The Shield part 77848736637737383833636728836673773737773773777377377662628494939938.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now its time for that awesome match I was totally going to pay for! WOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

d-bry needs to stop doing that pony tail thing


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you're legit giving the Main Event 30 Minutes, I can't complain. Given the workers involved this should be a damn good match. bama


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, that goatface shirt is real. Fucking hell, I thought it was just a prop for those silly WWE Shop segments.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM GOD. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan woke the crowd up momentarily.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That band killed the crowd, they don't even give Punk a pop

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

They needed something to kill the crowd before this incredible main event. FGL did just that. Killed the damn crowd.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 3m
thanks
@ShawnMichaels @RealBillyGunn @JeffJarrettTNA @Steel_Panther @MotleyCrue ric flair & ricky morton


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BEST IN THE F'IN WORLD


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Wyatts will probably trip over a guitar lead walking down to the ring in the pitch black like that.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And now they're juking and jiving. Vince must be enjoying this.
> That's all we know how to do. Snazzy dance moves and jive talk.


Of course he's enjoying it, he does some scary juking and jiving himself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Nashville didnt get the memo that Bryan isnt over anymore.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> So Raw is only Country because of a band playing one song, and musical chairs? I swear.


And that sports entertaining BROADWAY BRAWL~! :vince5


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone else pose and scream "it's Clobberin' time" like a goofy fucking nerd with Punk?


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Thats not country music. Thats like pop trash with a southern accent. Country music is actually really good. However, that is top 40 nonsense sounds like some dude was hanging outside a 7th grade girls gym lockerroom writing down lyrics.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Shield time!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man this match might get 20-30 minutes. :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah sorry..with the star power of Vicki and Brad having a match,musical chairs and the band playing we have to squeeze in your favorites..enjoy


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

SP103 said:


> It's pretty sad the 60 year old guys for In Living Color sound better and play with more enthusiasm than these dirty turds


Not sad at all. In Living Colour just owns.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

From country to punk...thank goodness


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Okay I'm back now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> Does anyone else pose and scream "it's Clobberin' time" like a goofy fucking nerd with Punk?


Nah, that's just you bro.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

talk about stereotyping


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> That band killed the crowd, they don't even give Punk a pop
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think you have your TV on mute, he got the biggest pop of the night (so far).


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why couldn't that band literally throw themselves into fire like James Hetfield did?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

god that performance was so bad


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Incoming Match of the Night. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Say what you want about how meh the show was, but if anyone complains about this main event then honestly, I don't know what you want. you got CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Bray Wyatt, Cody Rhodes, etc etc, basically the future of this company and half/most of these guys are the best wrestlers in this company, so this is bound to be good.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Nice of them to give away the Survivor Series main event on free TV instead of putting it on the actual show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kinda want to...but still wouldn't. 
 The magic is gone.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> This thread is now about having sex with Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

jesus christ why is this match on Raw and not at the Survivor Series? does anyone know what the card is for the Survivor Series?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

No matter how hard they try to kill them Bryan and Punk are still the most over guys on the roster.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> This thread is now about having sex with Vickie Guerrero


:mark: :kobe4 :mark:

Vickie > AJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan wit dat pop of the night.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So instead of a Survivor Series style match at Survivor Series it's going to be Punk/Bryan vs Harper/Rowan?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT POP FOR BRYAN DOE!!! :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

HOpefully Shane Mcmahon shows up. Only thing that could save this Raw.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> This thread is now about having sex with Vickie Guerrero


Ahh yes, look at all that editing.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel Romano plays better new country music than anyone else I've heard and he's _Canadian_


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Usos better get the 'jobber' entrance they're clearly going to come back to. Wouldn't exactly make the Tag Champs look good would it? Hell, any champion getting a jobber entrance to me would be stupid. They're meant to be your champions. Not THAT fussed tbh just one of those things that would disappoint me. Mini-rant over


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It's gotten to the point where fucking Judge Judy is probably better


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It's gotten to the point where fucking Judge Judy is probably better


funny you said that, have been watching that online for the past 2 days lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I estimate three commercial breaks during this match.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The love for Vickie in this thread.

I love it back.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*BELIEVE...*

*IN THE BAZZAAAAAAAAHDSSS!!!*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TV MOTYC


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


>


*
Yeah, I can see myself using this gif ALOT on here.

*bookmarks**


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Incoming Match of the Night. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Say what you want about how meh the show was, but if anyone complains about this main event then honestly, I don't know what you want. you got CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Bray Wyatt, Cody Rhodes, etc etc, basically the future of this company and half/most of these guys are the best wrestlers in this company, so this is bound to be good.


Yep. Actually expecting something of this. Unlike the rest of Raw.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol @ Xbox One :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fissiks said:


> jesus christ why is this match on Raw and not at the Survivor Series? does anyone know what the card is for the Survivor Series?


Orton vs. Big Show
ADR vs. Cena
Shield & Real Americans vs. Rhodes Clan, Usos & mystery partner
7 on 7 Divas SS match
Wyatts vs. Bryan & Punk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Usos better get the 'jobber' entrance they're clearly going to come back to. Wouldn't exactly make the Tag Champs look good would it? Hell, any champion getting a jobber entrance to me would be stupid. They're meant to be your champions. Not THAT fussed tbh just one of those things that would disappoint me. Mini-rant over


Or just get rid of jobber entrances altogether. Seriously, it's a fucking 3 hour show.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So what would you guys rather see at Survivor Series? This main event or Punk and Bryan vs Harper and Rowan?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I was hoping Brock would come back and F5 all of Florida Georgia Line


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I suffered through this awful raw so this main event better deliver. No BS finish


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why the fuck was the crowd edited to death in that replay?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

that segment should have been the go home segment to set up the match we are having now at the Survivor Series.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Have The Shield been on TV tonight, or are they ignoring the shield aversary?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It's gotten to the point where fucking Judge Judy is probably better


Next week on Raw: Big Show vs WWE inc. lawsuit featuring Judge Judy. :vince3 :vince2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shield and the Wyatts Hmm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This should be a great, long Main Event :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Shield getting dat Orton pop from the ladies :reigns :ambrose :rollins


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> Lol @ Xbox One :lmao


No shit. Keep advertising your sold out console that won't be available until Feb 2014 unless your a fucking nerd who reserved it back in 2012.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Orton vs. Big Show
> ADR vs. Cena
> Shield & Real Americans vs. Rhodes Clan, Usos & mystery partner
> 7 on 7 Divas SS match
> Wyatts vs. Bryan & Punk


Meh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Kinda want to...but still wouldn't.
> *The magic is gone*.


COOL!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait I thought this was the surivor series match


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It's gotten to the point where fucking Judge Judy is probably better


No. Judge Judy is never better. I'd rather dip my dick in a barrel of sulfuric acid than watch Judge Judy. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Or just get rid of jobber entrances altogether. Seriously, it's a fucking 3 hour show.


Touche. A very fair point. And as they said that they did in fact do the double. FFS! That's disrespectful. Look at the fucking time! They had the time. Suppose that means the ME should deliver on all fronts though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh why oh why couldn't this have been saved for the PPV....or better yet, if they were going to be on Raw, why couldn't it be Survivor Series rules?!?! They are giving the better match to us for fucking free anyway, so what difference do the stips make?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so tired of this Xbone marketing. This should be a really good match though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WYATTS OUT LAST :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

365 Days believing in The Shield.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Suckfuck. Hedgehog. Intercourse. Eskimo. Lasagna. Detective. SHIELD.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

This match really, really, really should be on the SS card. A sin that it is not.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY VS THE SHIELD :mark: :cody2 :ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth's voice. :lmao
He's the best.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Lol @ Xbox One :lmao



lol, you couldn't pay me to buy one.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is finally back to black wrist tape. :mark:

MA BOYS THE MOTHAFUCKING SHIELD GONNA SHINE AS ALWAYS TONIGHT. :mark: :rollins :reigns :ambrose :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FINALLY!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No. Judge Judy is never better. I'd rather dip my dick in a barrel of sulfuric acid than watch Judge Judy.
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :lol


Could go either way with which one's better, at this point.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Top 10 Shield Moments on WWE.com. "It's been almost a year since they debuted"... I smell the end of The Shield and I don't like it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I just don't get why they always talk through this entrance


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The country band has killed any enthusiasm I had for this match and wrestling in general.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> *BELIEVE...*
> 
> *IN THE BAZZAAAAAAAAHDSSS!!!*


:lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice pop.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have absolutely no fucks to give about the Wyatts. Thanks, WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Usos/Rhodes Dynasty & another person vs. Shield/The Real Americans?

OH FUCK. :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ambrose and Cesaro on the same team?!...Mystery partner??...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL at WWE looking like trying to market Swagger as the main guy on the heel team


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Love this theme.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody Rhodes fucking SUCKS, he's bland, boring, uncharismatic, terrible in the ring, etc

:troll


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They put the only match worth paying for on free TV :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For ONCE I would like to listen to the Wyatts entrance without anyone talking though it!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope this match saves Raw.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Before the Shield break up I really wish they had more exposition. I mean they easily could have more reasoning for what they do. We could learn their objective or they could have a goal again. Heck they could at least acknowledge theyre being paid by the authority or something. I mean they were amazing at first because they were mysterious and it was unknown if there would be more, what they wanted etc...turns out they were completely superficial all along and they WWE planned nothing for them.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM Punk getting singled out by the crowd. :mark:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

WWE be romancing my eyeballs right meow!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose don't need a straw hat and beard to be crazy.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to bed. If WWE aren't smart enough to realize that this match is pure money and would sell Survivor Series for a lot of people then that's their fucking fault.

Dumbasses.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Gotta hand it to this crowd, still into things despite the show they had to suffer through


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmao, huge CM Punk chants vs huge Yes chants!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It seems the crowd was waiting for this match all night.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield aint shaking no damn hillibillies' hands :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


>


All he needs is Vertigo by U2 as his theme and a feud with Danielson over the rights to use the YES! / YEAH! catchphrase.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Aficionado said:


> Ambrose and Cesaro on the same team?!...Mystery partner??...


Too much talent in that match already. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

What a way to ruin a epic stardown with that stupid twitter trend


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan needs Khali in his corner.

"YHHAAAAAAAS! YHAAAAAAAAAS! YHAAAAAAAAAAS!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShaWWE said:


> lol, you couldn't pay me to buy one.


They couldn't buy me one to make me play.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rowan and Harper are bigger than Reigns.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

#Mark said:


> They put the only match worth paying for on free TV :lol


Who the fuck pays for WWE PPVs anymore lad? Everybody's going to stream that shit. :troll


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Roman is just too pretty. 
Those tresses. :ass


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

And of course they completely ignore the fact that Roman is related to The Usos as usual.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uppercuts

Uppercuts everywhere


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why aren't they chanting US-TOES?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> Top 10 Shield Moments on WWE.com. "It's been almost a year since they debuted"... I smell the end of The Shield and I don't like it


*Oh, it's comin'!*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Goldust chant


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

God tonights crowd is awesome I love it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good crowd tonight :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


>


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gandhi said:


> The love for Vickie in this thread.
> 
> I love it back.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


The brewing tension and psychology in this match......

Beautiful. :bron3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> Top 10 Shield Moments on WWE.com. "It's been almost a year since they debuted"... I smell the end of The Shield and I don't like it


It's coming.

I'm excited for it. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield and Wyatts at each other's throats!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH SHIT!*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fuck.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Why the fuck are you gonna cut now WWE????


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Wyatt laughing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Oh, it's comin'!*


*Alot of us are... just sayin'*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shit. Wyatt smiling in the middle of their argument was hilarious


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, there's one...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat tease.

They're having a TLC match at TLC, I'm calling it.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> All he needs is Vertigo by U2 as his theme and a feud with Danielson over the rights to use the YES! / YEAH! catchphrase.


fuck that

he needs a shirt that does his chewbacca roar thing justice


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

What. The. Fuck. WWE?! An adbreak then? Fuck this company!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Shield and Wyatts at each other's throats!!!


Love it. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I would actually be interested in a Wyatts/Shield feud. Seems a bit soon though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This match should have happened at SS, not on Raw.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wyatts and Shield going at it! :mark:

Fuck these commercials in the ass.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Just went from six to midnight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Love the fact that this match is getting some much time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Roman is just too pretty.
> Those tresses. :ass


Leave my bro alone, ya big NASTY!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, anybody with any rasslin kinfolk gets constantly compared or referenced. But Reigns never gets discussed in the context of being a part of the huge WWE samoan lineage. Even when he's wrestling his cousins. I wonder what that's all about.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The mystery opponent should be Curtis Axel 

:brodgers


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why the fuck are you gonna cut now WWE????


To find out download the WWE App. It's so easy, Eugene can do it.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

They cut to ads when it starts getting really interesting


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


> So, anybody with any rasslin kinfolk gets constantly compared or referenced. But Reigns never gets discussed in the context of being a part of the huge WWE samoan lineage. Even when he's wrestling his cousins. I wonder what that's all about.


People always praise Roman Reigns, though.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WWE Succeded in making stars outta the shield. As a matter of fact, look at this main event. Punk, Bryan, COdy, Wyatts, SHield.

All of them Stars of the new Era. Can't believe that we had Cena, HHH and Orton main eventing every raw a couple of years ago.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Enough of this thread for me tonight. Sometimes it's a blast to read it. Other times it kind of drags down the quality of the show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need sound bytes of Rollins pronto.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

This match will end in chaos. Will the 5th partner be revealed tonight?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't tell if I'm attending a shittier Survivor Series than the first one in Boston in 1993.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Why aren't they chanting US-TOES?*


Ew!
:lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please, WWE...Shield/Wyatts feud soon :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

mystery guy is rey muysterio???


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

DiGiorno or Delivery? A question that's haunted mankind since the beginning of time.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> So, anybody with any rasslin kinfolk gets constantly compared or referenced. But Reigns never gets discussed in the context of being a part of the huge WWE samoan lineage. Even when he's wrestling his cousins. I wonder what that's all about.


Gotta wait for dat face turn and then poof! He has relatives.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Asenath said:


> So, anybody with any rasslin kinfolk gets constantly compared or referenced. But Reigns never gets discussed in the context of being a part of the huge WWE samoan lineage. Even when he's wrestling his cousins. I wonder what that's all about.


They're saving it for his big push when they show a photo of The Rock carrying baby Reigns.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I love you ads :Brendan


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> People always praise Roman Reigns, though.


But not in the context of his heritage.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Every guy in this match is really over. It's so refreshing to see.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The Shield vs. The Wyatts & then the others will just clean them all out of the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I can't tell if I'm attending a shittier Survivor Series than the first one in Boston in 1993.


The HARTS vs Shawn Michaels and "his knights"

:hbk1

Lucky!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So when Survivor Series unquestionably...undoubtedly...absolutely 100% completely flops who are they going to blame?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> So, anybody with any rasslin kinfolk gets constantly compared or referenced. But Reigns never gets discussed in the context of being a part of the huge WWE samoan lineage. Even when he's wrestling his cousins. I wonder what that's all about.


Figure they don't want to connect him to anyone at least while he's with the Shield as a heel, it'll probably change once he breaks away and becomes a face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Alot of us are... just sayin'*


*The nastiness!*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Really disappointed that they are having this match now. I'm going to Survivor Series and this could have been an epic match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I really hope there is a slow build for The Shield vs. The Wyatts. The tipping point should at least be saved for The Rumble.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> But not in the context of his heritage.


I actually like that, I mean, we like him because of him alone and not because of who he's related to.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, SS is gonna have a pretty low buyrate...and WWE has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I can't tell if I'm attending a shittier Survivor Series than the first one in Boston in 1993.


Not counting Bret-Owen, I only remember it for the Razor team vs IRS team


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

so it's rikishi, dusty rhodes, sika and IRS' kids in this match.
to think that in 15-30 years any one of these dudes might have a kid in the business, makes me feel old


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> So when Survivor Series unquestionably...undoubtedly...absolutely 100% completely flops who are they going to blame?


ADR will be the scapegoat I believe


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm guessing we'll get a feud between The Wyatts and The Shield, and that in turn will eventually lead to The Shield splitting up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

More Ambrose!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

checkcola said:


> ADR will be the scapegoat I believe


Aw I was hoping Orton


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eduard Khil said:


> Not counting Bret-Owen, I only remember it for the Razor team vs IRS team


There was the Doink midgets Vs Bigelow and USA Vs Foreign Fanatics. 

And a Smokey Mountain Wrestling Tag Team Title match. I was only like 12 and I knew it was shit.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Ambrose tweets all the time? Are you fucking kidding me Cole? Are you new?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess TPTB have decided Cody's buns in those gold trunks were too provocative. Shame, though.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> The mystery opponent should be Curtis Axel
> 
> :brodgers


How do you do that smilie? I can never find it in the list :I


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

As does Ambrose.....


so he hasn't seen his twitter account.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> The HARTS vs Shawn Michaels and "his knights"
> 
> :hbk1
> 
> Lucky!


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

"With all due respect to the nWo..."

Please dude, the nWo were greater in one month than this entire roster has been in 5 years.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Could you imagine if The Shield & The Real Americans had a 5 on 1 advantage?" 

Uh, they'd win really fast. Not much to imagine there.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Serious question. Will the Bryan/Punk vs Wyatts match main event SS?

They're pushing it as the main feud. Orton and the Authority have only appeared in the first hour of Raw these past weeks, while Punk Bryan main evented


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Ambrose tweets all the time? Are you fucking kidding me Cole? Are you new?


Good. I knew I wasn't the only one who knew otherwise.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I still cant believe they made one of teh sacred 6 on 6 SS matches a fucking Divas match. 

This is the end...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

antdvda said:


> "With all due respect to the nWo..."
> 
> Please dude, the nWo were greater in one month than this entire roster has been in 5 years.


I agree


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This match would have been perfect at SS. Not sure why WWE is having it on tonight's Raw. They're missing on a great opportunity.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Deptford said:


> I still cant believe they made one of teh sacred 6 on 6 SS matches a fucking Divas match.
> 
> This is the end...


It's actually 7 on 7 for the Divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins :lmao
He is the perfect "little shit" heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

antdvda said:


> "With all due respect to the nWo..."
> 
> Please dude, the nWo were greater in one month than this entire roster has been in 5 years.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WHO'S THE MAAAAAN! :ambrose


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> How do you do that smilie? I can never find it in the list :I


Just type in colon + brodgers


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"and so does Ambrose" :cole3 :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> How do you do that smilie? I can never find it in the list :I


You gotta put the arrow over the smiley then the name of the smiley will show up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT DISASTER KICK OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB with the tag!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I love the Disaster Kick every time I see it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Just type in colon + brodgers


:brodgers Thank you kind sir
Edit: It won't let me rep you again D:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SHEILD VS WYATTS! :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> Daniel Romano plays better new country music than anyone else I've heard and he's _Canadian_












*GOAT*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well ouch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan POPPING that crowd.

:yes


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Bryans got me all hypnotized again...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HARPER POWERBOMB :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OH SHIT!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Roman hair is looking flawless tonight. That Remy is flowing morning dew off the honeysuckle!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

powerbomb!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

amazing sitdown PB!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

GOAT


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Big ups to Rhodes. Dude's working through bronchitis and has been in the ring the most thus far. Should stand him in good stead.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FUCK. :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRODIE BOMB! Nice of Harper to bust that beauty again.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ummm how did Rollings not die


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Daaang


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Stad said:


> HARPER POWERBOMB :mark:


That was awesome


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Fuck everyone in this match!* :jcole

*Need....more....AXEL!!!!*

:axel


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

ok

Dean communicating with Bray is hilarious :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TripleG said:


> "Could you imagine if The Shield & The Real Americans had a 5 on 1 advantage?"
> 
> Uh, they'd win really fast. Not much to imagine there.


Unless they were facing :cena2 :cena3 :cena4


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> This match would have been perfect at SS. Not sure why WWE is having it on tonight's Raw. They're missing on a great opportunity.



RAW tonight was eh. This match basically saved it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> This match would have been perfect at SS. Not sure why WWE is having it on tonight's Raw. They're missing on a great opportunity.


Because at SS they are having Punk and Bryan vs Harper and Rowan. Don't know why though. This would of been better.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, but Bray Wyatt looks like Earthquake minus the gut to me, lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crazy trying to reason with crazy.
The D train at 3 am.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

how does rollins live through some of these sells @[email protected]


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Roman hair is looking flawless tonight. That Remy is flowing morning dew off the honeysuckle!


He has the hair that could rival a unicorn's mane.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

antdvda said:


> "With all due respect to the nWo..."
> 
> Please dude, the nWo were greater in one month than this entire roster has been in 5 years.


the NWO are the most overrated faction ever.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Why do I enjoy seeing Dean and Bray interact so much?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> DAT BEAUTIFUL DISASTER OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


Fixed.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Ambrose tweets all the time? Are you fucking kidding me Cole? Are you new?


Haha Cole is insane. Ambrose had 3 tweets last time I checked and 100k+ followers. Dude must have the highest concentration of followers per tweet


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can Rollins please not die... *


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yea yea yea yea yea


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It looks like Duck Dynasty teaming with some SWAT members from Alaska State Troopers.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Unless they were facing :cena2 :cena3 :cena4


John Cena, Juan Cena, and ..... John Cena


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This is an awesome match!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT MOVE HE USED TO USE IN FCW, DOE.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"DANIEL BRYAN" CHANTS!!! :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The star power in this match.

:kanye2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I hate it when Ambrose does that!" 

Yeah Lawler! He hates it when heels do perfectly legal wrestling moves!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ANOTHER FUCKING BREAK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking commercial???

:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That was epic.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Right, that's TWO...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I'm sorry, but Bray Wyatt looks like Earthquake minus the gut to me, lol.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Another break, Christ


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taking a break about 10mins before it finishes :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> "I hate it when Ambrose does that!"
> 
> Yeah Lawler! He hates it when heels do perfectly legal wrestling moves!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Asenath said:


> the NWO are the most overrated faction ever.


Preach.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Nothing better than a great crowd like this one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LOLCOMMERCIALS


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you think somebody in creative has the balls to tell Vince and company that they gave away the should be Survivor Series main event for free on live television?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Haha Cole is insane. Ambrose had 3 tweets last time I checked and 100k+ followers. Dude must have the highest concentration of followers per tweet


You should check out Eminem's Twitter, lol.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Asenath said:


> the NWO are the most overrated faction ever.


Haha...how old are you?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Dat Super Sayian Daniel Bryan! Taking out the Wyatts and Shield. Dem Heels Heelin it up taking out the whole face team! This is Awesome!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another commercial?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't Bray Wyatt be involved in this match (or even the match at SS)? After all he was the one that lead the attack on Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


lol minus the gut?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match so far


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

It's complete pandamonium!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo overrated?

:ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Catsaregreat said:


> lol minus the gut?


There's no talent to be found in Bray Wasteland or Earthquake.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> It looks like Duck Dynasty teaming with some SWAT members from Alaska State Troopers.



On the money.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

cockblock commercial break


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the good guys stand tall at the end.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great crowd tonight. One of the few good things from tonight's show.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

joeycalz said:


> Do you think somebody in creative has the balls to tell Vince and company that they gave away the should be Survivor Series main event for free on live television?


All the people who had the balls to say "no" to Vince are gone unfortunately


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I just...can't....go....on...need....Axel.

I need the ultimate draw, Curtis Axel.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

You know nothing about wrestling if you think the NWO is overrated


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Goddammit this is a good main event


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bray Wyatt said:


> He has the hair that could rival a unicorn's mane.


His hair is like raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Great crowd tonight. One of the few good things from tonight's show.


Yep, agreed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When The Shield & The Wyatts work together, they are unstoppable!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

GODDAMMIT HE HAD ARRIVED WHY


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

antdvda said:


> Haha...how old are you?


Probably older than you, and watching wrestling since I was a baby on my pappaw's knee.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Just look at this :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That crowd gonna explode for Punker :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT Bryan chant.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CM GOD :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, DAT POP for Punk.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AMBROSE VS. PUNK :mark: :homer bama4


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The WWE App vs Vacant for the World Title unification at WM XXX! Book it, WWE!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That was wicked!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM PUNK MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

DAT PUNK COMBO. INDIE POWERS!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Underwhelming hot tag


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

This is why Punk is amazing. <3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess you really are only as young as the person you feel, eh Punk?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

CM Punks flying elbow is sloppy.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

GODDANM THAT DOUBLE NECKBREAKER


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Incredible CM Hulk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat spinning Macho Man taunt. Bravo, Punk. :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You still ain't shit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT POP FOR PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Annoys me when commentary completely ignore reference to Macho Man when Punk does the flying elbow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One of the Usos had a bad landing there.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

:mark: this is awesome! clap clap clap clap clap THIS IS AWESOME! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

uh, ambrose tapped, ref


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat overshot.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Amborse's arms are just too short to box with God


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn one of the Uso's just completely miss that dive :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FINISHERS GALORE!

HART ATTACK!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, this match is gonna end in a huge brawl between all of the participants...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Hart Attack!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HART ATTACK!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CM Punk just went full super-punk at the end of that


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ROLLINS DIDN'T EAT THE PIN?! WHAAAAAAAAA?!?!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Didn't want Punk to win but whatever, good match.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

& CM GOAT gets the pin. :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

What a fantastic sequence of maneauvers!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing finishing sequence


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Very good main event. Only good thing about Raw tonight.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Amborse's arms are just too short to box with God


lol literally.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Lord. That was nuts. FAST PACED ACTION!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

BOOOOO, They made moxley job!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome ending to match! Good raw!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty sick finish.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jesus christ this match was good, like, REALLY GOOD.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

That may have been the best main event ever


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Great match! Great showing from everyone!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

MYSTERIO SIGHTINING


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Great match!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

REY REY


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rey Mysterio!!!!>?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: REY REY REY REY :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot I read about this spoiler....................


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck this little bitch bastard.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh no.fpalm


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The Beard and The Best is a pretty cool name. Also I agree with those saying this could've been survivor series. REY MYSTERIO YES!!!¡!!!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So many people called this!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why would I order PPV after getting THAT match for free?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rey just made me change the channel. Ugh.... retire please.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

So Mysterio is going to take out everyone in the ring? Mmmkay.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

OH MY GOD IT'S REY!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit Mysterio's back!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat return. :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Idc if he's always injured, it's always good to see Mysterio


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rey's back! 

Now Zeb has a fresh target for his loveable racism.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Inb4 knee injury.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great match. Meh rey


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So there's the *MYSTER[Y]*io


:troll


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice ending!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The main event delivered. Now thats how you end a show


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck this little bitch bastard.


:lmao


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

OMFG DAT OVERRUN, 619, GTS, BUSAIKU KNEE KICK!!! MARKING OUT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck this little bitch bastard.


Ya know!?! lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, at least Cena didn't save the day


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This Bad News Bears bullshit.

And Rey chumming it up with Punk when he wanted to recruit his daughter.
No morals.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the gayest thing ive ever watched


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll give it to them, that was a pretty sick finish.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Rey gonna replace Vacant in that 5vs5?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Mysterio tore his quad when entering the ring. He is expected to be out for another 9 months.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I give it two months before Rey's out again with another injury


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> So there's the *MYSTER[Y]*io
> 
> 
> :troll


Zing! :troll


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So everyone will buy Survivor Series now because Mysterio is back? I hope that wasn't the plan


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:lmao at Punk doing the yes chant.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I need a cigarette. Was it good for y'all, too?


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck this little bitch bastard.


:lol:lol:clap:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Buckley said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Mysterio tore his quad when entering the ring. He is expected to be out for another 9 months.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wrestling looks so fake when wrestlers have to sell for lil rey rey... ugh.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TommyRich said:


> You know nothing about wrestling if you think the NWO is overrated


I know the majority of nWo's tenure as a stable was full of more nonsensical booking than the RAW we just watched.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

What are the odds for Mysterio to get injured before Survivor Series?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Bray Wyatt said:


> So Mysterio is going to take out everyone in the ring? Mmmkay.


Yeah


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So an injury prone child just beat up a bunch of huge brawlers.

Can't this little shit retire already.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I loved every bit of that ending. Going to rewatch from the moment Punk tags in.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Raw Country did not disappoint. I expected fuckery and I got it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

way to make the wyatts look strong going into their ppv match


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This kinda solidifies the downfall for the Real Americans and the Shield, doesn't it?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it too late to trade with Buffalo for Battle Ground PPV? 
Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*The Kevin Nash and Rey Mysterio Quad Surgery Serive*

:vince6


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That revision in the Wellness Policy is a godsend for Orton and that bitch.

Hardy is having an inner monologue about that revision somewhere in Cameron, NC.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fun show tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What're the odds Rey Rey made it through that violent segment without an injury?

Fingers crossed for the little guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, that's who the mystery partner is.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Buckley said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Mysterio tore his quad when entering the ring. He is expected to be out for another 9 months.


Rey stealing the spotlight from Sin Cara, doe.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Buckley said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Mysterio tore his quad when entering the ring. He is expected to be out for another 9 months.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god what a ending. Great sendoff show. Too bad that match was better than anything they have for SS


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Rey :kobe


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The match & the ending were epic. Made up for an otherwise bland RAW.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

For such a shitty concept, we got a few good things from tonight:

Xavier Woods
Orton being a bit better to watch
That Main Event
Mysterio being the fifth member
Big E as champ


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Breaking News: Rey Mysterio opened up his mail. Suffered a severe paper cut. Expected to be out 6-8 months.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That just pissed me off :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Is Rey gonna replace Vacant in that 5vs5?


Vacant is in the doghouse, first he loses his WWE title, & now he's not even on the SS PPV card.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok ending
Not looking forward to the PPV though


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Buckley said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Mysterio tore his quad when entering the ring. He is expected to be out for another 9 months.


:nash That's my job


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are the images of him, right now. We're getting these images live:


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

So we had a title change, a debut, a heel turn and a return and the episode was still fairly boring.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

FUCK Mysterio!! He should have retired 3 years ago...


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Great ending, but a compromise. One or both face groups shall lose come SS.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Aficionado said:


> I loved every bit of that ending. Going to rewatch from the moment Punk tags in.


Same, twas PPV quality.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, we need more matches like that. Everyone delivered in the main event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Here are the images of him, right now. We're getting these images live:


Ni**a lost his smile already?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That little bitch took out the Wyatts...and Cesaro...and downs Swagger.

Let that settle in.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

The 5v5 match is going to deliver just like the last few ppv tag matches :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why does everybody gotta be so bitchy? Seriously, Rey returns so you all gotta be cool by talking about how much it sucks that he's back? What fucking sense does that make?

At least 1/4 of the IWC is retarded.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dat spinning Macho Man taunt. Bravo, Punk. :clap



Loved that! <3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E winning the IC Title, Ryback Shell Shocking Big Show, Xavier Woods debuting after being in developental since the beginning of time, dat main event and Mysterio returning = bama

Shame that the idiotic tomfuckery overwhelmed these cool moments, but whatever. Decent episode.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ni**a lost his smile already?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TEAM BIG TITTIES


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

main event was meh


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Rey Mysterio is awesome. I never felt the complaints about his size.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bama


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Did they even ever make it an official match?

Like... the build never actually legit happened. 

What is the other 6v6 other than the divas one? lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Ratman said:


> TEAM BIG TITTIES


:mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not surprised Mysterio was the mystery partner...I was expecting it from the beginning, to be honest.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ratman said:


> TEAM BIG TITTIES


all the ladies wants Big E's big D


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rey will get the pin in the 5 on 5 tag team match to win the match for his team at SS.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> all the ladies wants Big E's big D


BigDLangston


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> Rey will get the pin in the 5 on 5 tag team match to win the match for his team at SS.


Should be Cody. Just sayin'


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


A damn shame.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That little bitch took out the Wyatts...and Cesaro...and downs Swagger.
> 
> Let that settle in.


----------



## Bourne_Awesome (Nov 9, 2013)

Facepalm on all these Mysterio haters. When Bryan and Punk take out bigger guys then you are marking out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> main event was meh



You smoking the good stuff.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm cool cuz I'm hating on Mysterio.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, is the 5-on-5 at SS official now?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Vacant is in the doghouse, first he loses his WWE title, & now he's not even on the SS PPV card.


Vacant will challenge the Undertaker at WM 30.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bourne_Awesome said:


> Facepalm on all these Mysterio haters. When Bryan and Punk take out bigger guys then you are marking out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They don't take out guys with a splash that wouldn't disturb water in a kiddie pool. Plus he's broken down and a shell of himself, he hasn't been set up as a guy who has strikes that hurt and lord only knows when he'll tear something else again.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> main event was meh





ShaWWE said:


> You smoking the good stuff.


The good stuff would make him enjoy the main event more, man.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

wow did they make the Wyatts look real weak going into their match this weekend. basically anytime the wyatts were in the ring they were getting destroyed.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Vacant will challenge the Undertaker at WM 30.


Vacant is too good for the Undertaker.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Did they even mention that Rey was going to be the mystery man in that SS tag match? Hell, did they even mention that tag match at all?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> BigDLangston


Probably the name he tried before WWE realised what it meant


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shoot me if the 7on7 divas match gets more time than the 5on5.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I wonder if HHH got it for botching that line in the opening seg w/ Orton? He was supposed to say 'Who do you think you are?" and Orton was to reply back "The WWE champion and Face of WWE" (which he did).So those blaming Orton are wrong.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Vacant will challenge the Undertaker at WM 30.


Vacant to break the streak!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Vacant will challenge the Undertaker at WM 30.


*See, that ain't even right.

Undertaker has no chance.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RKOMARK said:


> I wonder if HHH got it for botching that line in the opening seg w/ Orton? He was supposed to say 'Who do you think you are?" and Orton was to reply back "The WWE champion and Face of WWE" (which he did).So those blaming Orton are wrong.


Tell us how you got that backstage job.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

He's a great worker, but Rey/big guy fights always look so choreographed. Bryan might be a short arse, but at least he makes it look believable.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

chessarmy said:


> Did they even mention that Rey was going to be the mystery man in that SS tag match? Hell, did they even mention that tag match at all?


I'm pretty sure everybody knows rey is the fifth member WWE wouldn't have messed up logic like that and yes they did before the match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, there are only four confirmed matches for SS so far?


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Someone should make a gif of that Miz moment


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Vacant is too good for the Undertaker.


Rumor has it that Vacant will be doing a double duty at WM 30. He may still be in the main event at WM


----------



## Bourne_Awesome (Nov 9, 2013)

Facepalm on all these Mysterio haters. When Bryan and Punk take out bigger guys then you are marking out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> So, there are only four confirmed matches for SS so far?


Five at the moment, and they'll probably throw Big E/Ziggler/Sandow/R-Truth/Woods/Axel/Ryback/others in another elimination match.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Ratman said:


> TEAM BIG TITTIES


There's Kaitlyn too!

Edit: forgot this. :troll


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Here are the images of him, right now. We're getting these images live:


I still laugh every time I see this...Rey with his fucking mask still being in the hospital. It's like watching a cartoon where they wear the same clothes all the time and shit.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Really enjoyed that ME. All the young studs rockin' and rollin'.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lord Shite said:


> Five at the moment, and they'll probably throw Big E/Ziggler/Sandow/R-Truth/Woods/Axel/Ryback/others in another elimination match.


You don't think 2 Elim matches is plenty?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> You don't think 2 Elim matches is plenty?


Well, considering one of them is going to be a complete train wreck then no not at all.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

777 said:


> Really enjoyed that ME. All the young studs rockin' and rollin'.


Same here.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Lord Shite said:


> Tell us how you got that backstage job.


What does that have to do w/ what I said? Stay on the subject at least.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck all of you who criticized Raw, I was sports entertained, and that's all that matters!



:vince5:troll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Here are the images of him, right now. We're getting these images live:


It's funny the lengths WWE and Mysterio go to to make sure his face isn't shown. Like, do they forget he wrestled without it for two years while in WCW?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ratman said:


> TEAM BIG TITTIES


One of these individuals has natural titties.

Guess who.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ratman said:


> TEAM BIG TITTIES


And E didn't even need a boobjob to get them.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Now that Mysterio is back, I predict next week he will make his entrance through Michael Strahan's gap in his teeth


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> It's funny the lengths WWE and Mysterio go to to make sure his face isn't shown. Like, do they forget he wrestled without it for two years while in WCW?


It's the Luchador code. It's something bigger than Kayfabe...it must be followed at all cost, and respected more than your loved ones.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Honestly, I think Triple H botched. He should have said, "Who do you think you are?" Instead of "Who do you think you're talking to?" You can tell it was Triple H's fault because his next line was an answer to Orton's statement.


Finally someone knows whos fault is was that did the botch!Sorry Orton haters.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Chrome said:


> It's funny the lengths WWE and Mysterio go to to make sure his face isn't shown. Like, do they forget he wrestled without it for two years while in WCW?


I think it's a running gag surrounding the importance of the mask to Rey's "roots" (ie, gimmick). Back when he unmasked in WCW, Rey legitimately felt that WCW handled the matter poorly. He was not happy with having to unmask. If not just a running gag, it's a subtle taunt.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gunnar II said:


> Now that Mysterio is back, I predict next week he will make his entrance through Michael Strahan's gap in his teeth


Awesome. :lmao


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Guys like Santo and Mascaras used to eat and shower with their masks on.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who took Vickie's fainting as a mockery of AJ's incident last Friday?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Chrome said:


> It's funny the lengths WWE and Mysterio go to to make sure his face isn't shown. Like, do they forget he wrestled without it for two years while in WCW?


That was Rey Misterio Jr. This is Rey Mysterio, and his mask still needs to be protected.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

So much for the renewed effort to push big guys, huh? Punk and Bryan (along with the Uso's, Rhodes and Mysterio) have closed out the show twice in arguably the biggest feud heading into a major ppv and have looked pretty damn strong in both Raw's.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Reaction to mostly everything on Raw tonight outside of the main event.....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ithil said:


> That was Rey Misterio Jr. This is Rey Mysterio, and his mask still needs to be protected.


They're the same guy. Mysterio just dropped the Jr to his name when he debuted in the WWE.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Doesn't matter that Mysterio had his mask off for two years in WCW. The kids now don't know it. Heck, Mysterio's been gone for so long...did the kids in the audience _tonight_ know who he was?


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who took Vickie's fainting as a mockery of AJ's incident last Friday?


It definitely was. They always seem to use that type of stuff on the show. If the person it happened to doesn't care then go for it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who took Vickie's fainting as a mockery of AJ's incident last Friday?


WWE never has any problem basically mocking any sort of health issue. If a guy gets a concussion in real life, WWE will have someone get a fake concussion on TV. If someone has a heart attack, they'll mock it on TV. If someone faints, they'll mock it also.

Nothing new in WWE......


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

dxbender said:


> WWE never has any problem basically mocking any sort of health issue. If a guy gets a concussion in real life, WWE will have someone get a fake concussion on TV. If someone has a heart attack, they'll mock it on TV. If someone faints, they'll mock it also.
> 
> Nothing new in WWE......


Of course it's nothing new, but it's still ridiculous.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lord Shite said:


> Five at the moment, and they'll probably throw Big E/Ziggler/Sandow/R-Truth/Woods/Axel/Ryback/others in another elimination match.


it will be Los Matadores and Big E and Ziggler vs 3MB and Curtis Axel, Ryback and Damien Sandow in a elimination match and the miz vs Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

RKOMARK said:


> Finally someone knows whos fault is was that did the botch!Sorry Orton haters.


HHH - who the hell do you think you're talking too?

RKO - The WWE champion and the face of this company

HHH - What i think you meant to say Randy was the face of OUR company

Steph - Thats right Randy, and i'll admit, there was some confusion last week in spite of very clear orders.... Vickie cuts in...


Clearly it should have been ''who the hell do you think YOU ARE''...

But the next bit is even more botchorrific considering HHH sounds like he is going to correct him and instead says something that also makes no sense. Why would Randy ever call it OUR company?? :lol 

Then to top it off Steph's line is also confusing. The last lines before someone cuts in are often terrible and sound impossible to follow up, it's another giveaway the promo is falling into a blackhole of logic. 

Just generally more typical ineptitude that's ran right throughout this storyline.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making fun of your employee passing out in your ring?

BE A STAR.

:vince5


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> it will be *Los Matadores and Big E and Ziggler vs 3MB and Curtis Axel, Ryback and Damien Sandow * in a elimination match and the miz vs Kofi Kingston.


I can actually see this happening..


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

mgman said:


> I think it's a running gag surrounding the importance of the mask to Rey's "roots" (ie, gimmick). Back when he unmasked in WCW, Rey legitimately felt that WCW handled the matter poorly. He was not happy with having to unmask. If not just a running gag, it's a subtle taunt.


It's not a gag. It's just Rey being a luchador. 
He didn't want to unmask in WCW but he would've been out of a job had he not. In WWE they respect him and wrestling enough to go along with it. They tried to make him unmask once but it was called off. Since then, it's been really respected in WWE. I don't get what you're saying. That WWE jokes about his heritage?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, I find it funny how TNA gets sponsored by PS4 and WWE is sponsored by XBOX One.

You'd have thought it'd be the other way around.

Just a little thing...but if WWE really did want to keep up with the latest stuff, they should've advertised that you can watch WWE PPV on PS4(and XBOX One) since I believe both of them will basically have the same apps as the previous generation.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Jobberwacky said:


> HHH - who the hell do you think you're talking too?
> 
> RKO - The WWE champion and the face of this company
> 
> ...


Exactly but of course the Orton haters all act like it was Randy that screwed up his line when it was HHH.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

After looking at the card for Survivor Series, I'm convinced that they need to completely dump the PPV and replace it with King of the Ring or something that would actually....FUCKING DRAW.

The name of the PPV--Survivor Series--is no longer applicable. We have 1.5 elimination matches this year. There is no "series" of matches like there used to be, and it hasn't been this way for a while.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RKOMARK said:


> Finally someone knows whos fault is was that did the botch!Sorry Orton haters.


Yup. It was definitely a HHH botch on that one. 

Orton was on a completely different level today. Hopefully he sustains this (and the writers continue to write him as well as they did tonight).


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE must be really banking on Punk/Bryan vs. The Wyatts to draw for this PPV. It's OK to have a big tag team match on a PPV. But I have a hard time believing this match will draw. It's not on the same level as when Rock and Cena teamed up against Awesome Truth.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Deptford said:


> It's not a gag. It's just Rey being a luchador.
> He didn't want to unmask in WCW but he would've been out of a job had he not. In WWE they respect him and wrestling enough to go along with it. They tried to make him unmask once but it was called off. Since then, it's been really respected in WWE. I don't get what you're saying. That WWE jokes about his heritage?


>Mysterio in a health care center, clearly trying to pass it off like a serious matter
>Still has his mask on

No different than expecting the viewers to take seriously a scenario where Kane is hospitalized for a facial fracture, and the hospital pictures show him completely in his mask.

And you find it confusing that WWE would stoop that low? While that's not at all what I meant, where have you been the last 15+ years with the WWF/E?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I seriously wonder what :russo will happen in the Orton vs Big Show match for rton2 to walk out still the champ.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I seriously wonder what :russo will happen in the Orton vs Big Show match for rton2 to walk out still the champ.


Orton will win clean. I still can't believe that he was never able to beat Bryan clean during their feud, not once.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Triple H costs Big Show the match. Setting up Show/HHH at TLC. There was a report that Show/HHH was rumored in an attempt to increase TLC buys since they are normally low.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> They don't take out guys with a splash that wouldn't disturb water in a kiddie pool. Plus he's broken down and a shell of himself, he hasn't been set up as a guy who has strikes that hurt and lord only knows when he'll tear something else again.


 Don't even try to act like Punk's offense is legitimate. It looked especially weak tonight for some reason. DB's offense is legit though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The build for the Show/Orton match is A) awful and B) especially after tonight, makes very little sense. Add on to that the match will most likely suck, and :lol at WWE. There's more interest in the Wyatts, Shield, Punk/Bryan, and Cody/Goldust match, than there is for the WWE title match, at a big 4 PPV, nonetheless. That takes a special kind of ineptitude right there to accomplish that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Orton will win clean.


No way, at best, he loses by DQ and the feud goes on to TLC were Big Show will go through a table on a fluke like in his feud against Cody.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

after looking at the raw results and what happened.. LOL


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Orton will win clean. I still can't believe that he was never able to beat Bryan clean during their feud, not once.


Because heels do not win clean unless they are a monster.....that's the way WWE has booked since like forever.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> After looking at the card for Survivor Series, I'm convinced that they need to completely dump the PPV and replace it with King of the Ring or something that would actually....FUCKING DRAW.
> 
> The name of the PPV--Survivor Series--is no longer applicable. We have 1.5 elimination matches this year. There is no "series" of matches like there used to be, and it hasn't been this way for a while.


But are you sure that KOTR would really earn very much more money than Survivor Series?

What the WWE should do is cut back on the number of PPV's in the fall, at least by one or two. This would give them more time to develop feuds, and make their shows actually bearable. Of course, they would almost definitely lose more money than they would gain. as a result of this, but each PPV, individually, would draw far more than previously.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

FanSince88 said:


> SandyRavage said:
> 
> 
> > You enjoyed that dancing at the end?
> ...


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

They wasted 6 men elimination match on Raw.fpalm

It could've been a big money match at Survivor Series.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> For such a shitty concept, we got a few good things from tonight:
> 
> Xavier Woods
> Orton being a bit better to watch
> ...


2 of those 5 I agree with.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Show's winning. Triple H will then take matters into his own hands, thus winning the belt at TLC.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Big Show's winning. Triple H will then take matters into his own hands, thus winning the belt at TLC.


I like this outcome for one reason... Orton will be done as the champ.

I hate this outcome for one reason... Triple H will be the champ.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

I would like to *THANK* WWE this evening.....


After that ME 2nite there's *NO REASON* to actually﻿ buy the PPV, 60 bucks stays in my pocket. 


Honestly we hear time after time how WWE is a business, their goal is to make money....so why did they just *GIVE AWAY* what could have been an *ALL-TIME* classic SS match on such a crappy raw?


Seriously, think of the time that could have been properly devoted to this on PPV, I'd say a good 45 mins after everything is said & done.


Hell like SS 03 proved in it's opening SS match it can be the fucking road map heading towards Maina that year......


_*Benoit:*Helped to lead his team to victory, thus setting the stage for his at that point & time historic with the brand split in place his main eventing WMXX

*Cena:*Also helped to earn a victory in his first SS PPV ever, along the way would trade blows with the Big Show, planting the seeds for their rivalry which would culminate for the US Title @ WM (Yes a MID0CARD title with a back story actually on PPV :faint 

*Angle:*Yes after his team winning, Kurt would eventually be SD number one contender for the WWE Title @ Maina after winning a contender-ship tournament which involved members of his team @ SS_


That was just the 1st SS match that night, I didn't touch on the second plus I'm not even talking about Lesner/Goldberg which was started that night along with the progression of the Orton/Legend killer gimmick which would lead to WMXX in that Rock n Sock Handi Cap match against Evolution. And hell lets not forget about the performance HBK gave which would set the stage of him facing off against Evolution members to get his hands on HHH in the new year & also head to WMXX main event. Also Kane/Undertaker part II began @ SS 03 just as the cheery on top of that Sunday along with the rushed splitting up of Eddie & Chavo which would result in Eddie being placed on his road to the WWE Championship.

Hell SSeries 03 alone helped to produce & give back story to SIX.....SIX out of the TEN MATCHES that would be WMXX


Now I'm not saying that the 2013 SSeries could do what it did ten years ago but hell it would at least provide the origin or back story to a few WMXXX matches....


Hell 2nites 12 man proved it could have been HUGE given the time, allowing for perhaps the miscommunication between the Shield & the Wyatts more than what we saw this evening. In fact given the time it could have been a great sub angle during the ENTIRE match teasing the crowd if this is the moment where the team implodes.

Also we could see the seeds planted for Cody's or Goldusts jealous for their brother, heading towards the rumored brother vs brother match @ WMXXX. Of course then you have Bryan & Punk who basically lead this team to victory & if there headed for a war @ Maina perhaps you could have them BOTH be the soul survivors. Which they could argue over who lead the team to victory resulting in the spark that could re-ignite their feud from 2012.

Plus did you that POP and they were in NASHVILLE of all places, freaken Nashville. Imagine the reaction in Bean town.....

But we'll never know, sure we might see those three matches at the big show & maybe they'll be built up better anyway. Or maybe not, maybe they'll miss that spark went it all began and then we'll look back and wonder why it didn't happen here.

I'll be honest if their so gun-hoe on Cena/Orton @ Maina they could plant the seeds at SSeries ala Lesner/Goldberg.

But alas may I propose a musical toast to what could have been, the 12 man tag team classic survivor series match, don't you forget about them.....







*#WWELogic*


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Good matches on raw are an awful awful thing.......


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Great fun show tonight with an awesome electric crowd. Best parts were AJs super sexy segment with Vickie, Langston vs Axel and the main event but I was entertained throughout the whole show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> Good matches on raw are an awful awful thing.......


The point is that it's completely useless to have such matches on Raw when they could be saved for an occasion much grander, a Big 4 PPV, Survivor Series, in this case. It's stupid on the part of the WWE, as offering these matches on Raw only decreases buyrates for PPV's, as some fans won't want to purchase something equal to or worse than what they already have on "Free TV", though it is obviously not free. The end of such a match would also feel much more grand as the ending of the ME of a PPV.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> But are you sure that KOTR would really earn very much more money than Survivor Series?
> 
> What the WWE should do is cut back on the number of PPV's in the fall, at least by one or two. This would give them more time to develop feuds, and make their shows actually bearable. Of course, they would almost definitely lose more money than they would gain. as a result of this, but each PPV, individually, would draw far more than previously.


At least KOTR forces them to follow through on a concept. Right now, the Survivor Series concept is only followed at the BARE MINIMUM because it's the name of the PPV.

Survivor Series is the worst of the Big 4, and to be perfectly honest, I wouldn't be shocked if Extreme Rules or MITB become apart of the Big 4 at some point. Survivor Series is a victim of poor story builds, no doubt, but it just appears that the WWE doesnt really give a fuck about the elimination matches anymore. If you replace SS with KOTR, you give the WWE a tournament style PPV with which to showcase some incredible talent over the course of the night. It allows you to build a guy in one night, because of the whole "I WON 4 MATCHES IN ONE NIGHT TO BECOME THE KOTR"...SS offers *nothing* to the PPV schedule anymore.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

MITB and Elimination Chamber has more value than Survivor Series now. It should not be considered one of the big 4 anymore.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I believe that the WWE doesnt care around this time of year at all. Look how they built up this ppv, didn't give anybody the matches they wanted. For once I'm not buying a ppv, I've bought all of them but not this one. The WWE just has a problem around this time of year of getting anyone interested.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Big Show's winning. Triple H will then take matters into his own hands, thus winning the belt at TLC.


and he'll go on to WM and put over Bryan by dropping the title to him.

j/k 

Cena vs HHH unification match. :vince


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> At least KOTR forces them to follow through on a concept. Right now, the Survivor Series concept is only followed at the BARE MINIMUM because it's the name of the PPV.
> 
> Survivor Series is the worst of the Big 4, and to be perfectly honest, I wouldn't be shocked if Extreme Rules or MITB become apart of the Big 4 at some point. Survivor Series is a victim of poor story builds, no doubt, but it just appears that the WWE doesnt really give a fuck about the elimination matches anymore. If you replace SS with KOTR, you give the WWE a tournament style PPV with which to showcase some incredible talent over the course of the night. It allows you to build a guy in one night, because of the whole "I WON 4 MATCHES IN ONE NIGHT TO BECOME THE KOTR"...SS offers *nothing* to the PPV schedule anymore.


I can't see MITB or Extreme Rules replacing Survivor Series, anytime soon. Though they may be the most solid B PPV's, both are centered around gimmicks that I don't imagine ever really being "grand" enough to be showcased in the Big 4. However, with KOTR, you may have a point. 

Whether or not it would become a Big 4 PPV, it would certainly provide much needed change, and get rid of a PPV that's been pretty useless and uneventful in recent years. I agree that it would be very helpful in "making" the careers of some guys on the roster. With the structure of the event, the eventual winner would get tons of exposure, potentially a good rub, and would likely get really over with fans. It could be the start of something completely new for any given guy. One can just look at Austin at KOTR in '96.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

will they keep building orton to be on cena's level then unify the titles at WM?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonight's main event match contained all the people who gave you the only reason to pay for the PPV.

Giving away the best match on the card on the go-home show is best for business, I guess?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Best part of the night was Orton.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

RKOMARK said:


> Exactly but of course the Orton haters all act like it was Randy that screwed up his line when it was HHH.


Get over it already.



The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE must be really banking on Punk/Bryan vs. The Wyatts to draw for this PPV. It's OK to have a big tag team match on a PPV. But I have a hard time believing this match will draw. It's not on the same level as when Rock and Cena teamed up against Awesome Truth.


The Punk/Bryan/Wyatts angle is getting the best reaction right now. Not sure what it has to do with Rock/Cena, but if you wanna compare it to a two year old match that wasn't even that great, go ahead.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-I been saying for weeks for Curtis Axel to drop the IC Title and it's about damn time. Big E Langston winning the Title will do wonders for him. The problem is, he never talks and the writers don't know how to book mid-card feuds anymore. Him and Axel had a decent match.

-Real Americans beating Kofi Kingston and The Miz. Finally Miz is turning heel again. He needs it badly. Kofi is just another sacrificial goat though.

-AJ making Vickie tap out was so sexy. 

-Nice Broadway Brawl between Ziggler and Sandow. Felt like a hardcore match but with guitar weapons. Lol...

-Xavier Woods debut. Of course what better way to debut than to get your first win against the 3MB.

-Awesome main event tag team match. With the faces getting the win, I wonder if that means the heels will win at SS. Rey Misterio returning was a nice moment too. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Didn't care for Big Show vs Ryback. I know this was supposed to be a big match but I don't care.

-Ditto to the Cena/Del Rio feud. Just tired of Del Rio main eventing.

-That Divas segment was lame too. It's to set up their SS match but it's obviously made last minute.

-No more mic time for Daniel Bryan? What the hayell?

Average show overall.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Orton is making strides towards being exciting again.

The Authority, The Shield and the Wyatts remain the sole reasons to tune into Raw.

Awful Raw overall.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll post this pic here to take away any bitter aftertaste for tonight's RAW.










I liked the main event, especially after Punk tagged. Some of other segments made me laugh hard, like how Vickie fake fainted, and Maddox's line. Didn't care for any of the country stuff.

Congrats to Big E on winning the IC title. Now if only he was booked right...

Not a really great go home show for Survivor Series though.

BTW is that really how they're going to debut Xavier Woods? :lol pretty anticlimactic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

On a mission to make this shit go viral.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Double Z )))))) can't believe they agreed to mock Jarrett

very good way to introduce Xavier Woods.I think he and Truth also teamed up in TNA.

Great Raw ending!!!Nice work WWE!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Tonight's main event match contained all the people who gave you the only reason to pay for the PPV.
> 
> Giving away the best match on the card on the go-home show is best for business, I guess?


Aren't they working on new TV deals for Raw and Smackdown currently? 

If so, then that might be why we're getting such matches on Raw instead of PPV's.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Miz turning heel is good, he's been absolutely stale as a babyface. Woods & Truth could work out really well as a tag team but fuck sake give them some promo time to get over. Lastly, I expected the fans to pop more for Maddox when he nailed Orton and then did the DDT. It was a face thing to do against the heel champ. I guess they just don't give a fuck.

Dat Jarrett mockery. 



Mr.Cricket said:


> They wasted 6 men elimination match on Raw.fpalm
> 
> It could've been a big money match at Survivor Series.


I know, what the fuck was that? Makes no sense.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Meh, I've accepted the fact that November/December is usually the time where they just do filler-fest shit.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok I dont know about you guys but I watched it online this morning and got through the whole show in 1 hour. The opening was great and holy shit for that main event. Great match, great story in the match itself and more importantly the shit all made sense. If people gonna buy the ppv it's all gonna be because of this.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't believe I'm gonna say this, but Orton was amazing.



On a completely unrelated note, why the fuck did they change Big E's theme? It used to be awesome, now it just sucks donkey dick, it's downright fucking awful.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

The 12 man tag main event was brilliant! Rey Mysterios return topped it off


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty average show overall except for the mainevent, that's 2 weeks in a row that they've closed the show brilliantly. I loved it.

The crowd was hot for it from the second Bryan's music hit to the end where Mysterio returned.

The match got a good 20-25 mins and was brilliant, the conflict between The Shield and The Wyatts was so good to see, but Bray was the voice of reason and shows how eery and creepy he can be, Rollins being a straight out bad ass and standing up to Harper again was brilliant. Just everything about the match was good, Goldust was on fire again, when Punk came in that turned the whole match around and seems to be performing a little better as of late, he looked a lot cleaner in the ring this week. That ending with the Spear from Reigns, The CrossRhodes from Cody and then the GTS on Ambrose from Punk to win was insane. Mysterio returning and cleaning house was so good to see, hopefully he can work a good feud with Ambrose. But the ending overall was brilliant and really loved what everyone involved did.

Oh and well done to Big E, good to see Axel lose the IC title haha.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't believe the amount of people complaining about getting a great match for free when they had no intentions of paying money to see it to begin with. Jesus fucking Christ I don't know what's wrong with some of you. Seriously. Only wrestling fans would cry over something as ridiculous as that. this ppv sux no buys omg y r they givin this match away 4 free stoopidz. Why the fuck do you care lol? Surely to God watching it in proper quality on your TV is better than watching it on some shitty stream. Apparently not. Of all the things to complain about, getting something that you want for free really shouldn't be one of them. Some of you I just don't know tbh...

Orton was the highlight of the night imo. Brilliant character progression and he's playing the paranoid champion to perfection without coming across like a whiny bitch. Takes notes CM Punk. Either he's going over Show clean which will make him look great or I don't know what the hell their plan is. I enjoyed his segments though. Top notch stuff. 

Fuck everybody else Vickie Guerrero channelling her inner Eddie was a delight to watch. She had some fun segments and I enjoyed them. 

Lol Cena. Terrible promo and its painfully obvious he's going over, as if it wasn't before, but still. Just get Del Rio the fuck away because I can't take him in a 12 WHC match straight. Fucking hell this guy is boring. 

The finishing stretch of the main event was so much :mark: :mark: :mark:. The interactions between the Wyatts and the Shield were AWESOME and the fans ate it up every time. I wasn't expecting Mysterio at all so it was cool to have him back. I'm pretty sure the people crying over him clearing the ring on his return appearance would be getting hard if it were Punk or Bryan in his position. In between all the whining over getting free stuff is a big fat ball of hypocrisy. That just about sums up 'smart' fans tbh. 

This wasn't the most hype go home show in the world but nothing they could have done was making me buy the PPV on Sunday so I don't mind. It was an enjoyable show for the most and I was sports entertained dammit. Only 2 more PPV's to go before they start getting serious. Roll on the Rumble I say.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank fuck for DVR and being able to fast forward over every single country segment...Loved just seeing Big E win that chip, his expression, body language, smile, fucking priceless.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Can't believe the amount of people complaining about getting a great match for free when they had no intentions of paying money to see it to begin with. Jesus fucking Christ I don't know what's wrong with some of you. Seriously. Only wrestling fans would cry over something as ridiculous as that. this ppv sux no buys omg y r they givin this match away 4 free stoopidz. Why the fuck do you care lol? Surely to God watching it in proper quality on your TV is better than watching it on some shitty stream. Apparently not. Of all the things to complain about, getting something that you want for free really shouldn't be one of them. Some of you I just don't know tbh...


Possibly that the match at the ppv woulda been even better and could still have an ending like this to continue to tlc? Instead this was the end of interaction between them and they all move on, sounds all good right?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Considering the dread that was revolving around this show I enjoyed myself and it was great to see Big E win a title on the main-roster also the 12-man tag was tremendous. :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great Go Home show. Loved Miz's heel turn, really glad that Big E is the new IC champion and Mysterio is a great addition to the roster.

Now, we just need Sheamus, BALD MARK HENRY and Christian back to the roster and everything will be perfect.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually turned to the Pats game right before they started up the concert and forgot to change back. I actually really wanted to see the main event too. Oh well.

Pretty dull episode of RAW, you'd think they'd have had a little more effort put into the last show before one of the big four ppvs. Orton killing Maddox was fun and the Instrument Brawl match had its moments but that was about it for me.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I actually really enjoyed Raw last night. I wasn't going to watch it but my girlfriend was over and wanted to and I am ever glad we ended up watching it.

The opening segment with Randy Orton absolutely destroying Brad Maddox was AWESOME. We haven't seen straight shots like that to the head in a long time. Orton is so good at selling his punches, that I was actually worried for Maddox. That made me emotional invested and that's what they want. They did it for me.

Big E winning the title, I marked all over my girlfriends face. I was so fucking happy to FINALLY see the title drop from Axel. They were building up Big E so much during the match, I couldn't see him losing it. It was just so fucking awesome. One of my favorite moments of 2013 so far. Maybe because I just can't stand Axel at all. 

Musical Chairs was actually a nice Divas segment and I felt like we were watching an episode of 2004 Raw. It was entertaining, and the divas were all showing skin. The crowd was into it and Jerry even made some remarks that we usually woudln't hear from him, especially in this day and age.

I fell asleep before the closing match, but I'll review that later. 

Anyway. I felt like it was a great Raw!


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Why does everybody gotta be so bitchy? Seriously, Rey returns so you all gotta be cool by talking about how much it sucks that he's back? What fucking sense does that make?
> 
> At least 1/4 of the IWC is retarded.


This made me laugh. :lol is true though, something somewhat cool happens and they gotta find flaws in it. Shame. I'm excited for SS TBH, mainly because of the 5 on 5 match and CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs Luke and Erick. The rest of the card, I honestly don't give a shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I actually turned to the Pats game right before they started up the concert and forgot to change back. I actually really wanted to see the main event too. Oh well.
> 
> Pretty dull episode of RAW, you'd think they'd have had a little more effort put into the last show before one of the big four ppvs. Orton killing Maddox was fun and the Instrument Brawl match had its moments but that was about it for me.


Yep. The Ziggler Sandow match was weird, though somewhat entertaining, and Orton destroying Maddox was fun to watch. The main event was also decent, and it was nice to see Axel lose the IC Title, finally. Other than that, the show was sub-par. 



RichardHagen said:


> Musical Chairs was actually a nice Divas segment


:heyman5


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Terrible show. The main event was cool and the Big E title win but other than that I didnt really enjoy anything else. I knew last week when they announced the "country" theme that this was going to be a show I could skip. For a go home show to a major PPV this was terrible, they did very little to hype Survivor Series and the build overall has been horrible. 

One another note im glad to see Xavier Wood on the main roster because he's talented but why do they have to have him singing and dancing with R Truth? Im tired of the shucking and jiving.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZSdo3JcOXQ

BackStage Fallout: Rey Mysterio, Xavier Woods & R-Truth, & Natalya


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Can't believe the amount of people complaining about getting a great match for free when they had no intentions of paying money to see it to begin with. Jesus fucking Christ I don't know what's wrong with some of you. Seriously. Only wrestling fans would cry over something as ridiculous as that. this ppv sux no buys omg y r they givin this match away 4 free stoopidz. Why the fuck do you care lol? Surely to God watching it in proper quality on your TV is better than watching it on some shitty stream. Apparently not. Of all the things to complain about, getting something that you want for free really shouldn't be one of them. Some of you I just don't know tbh...
> 
> Orton was the highlight of the night imo. Brilliant character progression and he's playing the paranoid champion to perfection without coming across like a whiny bitch. Takes notes CM Punk. Either he's going over Show clean which will make him look great or I don't know what the hell their plan is. I enjoyed his segments though. Top notch stuff.
> 
> ...




Spot on about Orton.He was awesome tonight.His facial expressions tell so much. And is it me or is him wearing a hoodie a possible hint of an upcoming Punk feud?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

RAW was pretty great last night, imo


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

every segment of this Raw seemed to of had substance behind it, which made the show pretty entertaining all around. Considering today's era and the typical lackluster shows, I give this Raw an 8.5/10.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

I don’t know what think about the match of AJ and the dehydration of Vickie. Seriously, they are laughing on the AJ's face? I hope that they had the consent of AJ for do that. Well, the good of that was watch AJ in perfect conditions. I'm happy for her. 










And... YES!!!! FINALLY THE MIZ HEEL. I don't a great fan of him, but The Miz face was unbearable. A great new for us.

Not bad Raw.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

Randy Orton basically stole the show for me.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

RKOMARK said:


> Spot on about Orton.He was awesome tonight.His facial expressions tell so much. And is it me or is him wearing a hoodie a possible hint of an upcoming Punk feud?


"Orton was the highlight of the night imo. Brilliant character progression and he's playing the paranoid champion to perfection without coming across like a whiny bitch" this:cheer

he had about 6 segments throughout the entire show, clearly he was the star with these backstage segments. he really has improved and i feel like he does better with backstage segments than actually talking with the mic on the ring. love the slight change of look he had with the jacket that he was wearing. my favorite segment was when he said that he had confidence or ill show you confidence. something to that effect to hhh and stephanie. some people may not like his segments but understandable. but to me he did not do bad at all, was on point through almost all of it cept for the line he said 'im the wwe champion/face of the company" etc. i felt a lack of emotion when he said that. 
im also not sure about what happened now there's a orton hhh feud again? because i dont want that to happen.

---
love the main event match, the wyatts and the shield working together as a team was brilliant.
love the moments were cm punk and dean ambrose were in the ring together. it reminded me of their fcw days.
seth rollins' selling was on point.
everything in that match was entertaining and that pop rey mysterio got at the end was :cheer. rey coming back and being added to that feud confused me, but other than that it was a a+ ppv quality match.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brad Maddox in a match, Kaitlyn on Raw, Big E Langston winning the Intercontinental Championship, Xavier Woods debuting, that awesome main event and a surprise Mysterio return... AND MUSICAL CHAIRS!

More Raw Goes Country please!


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> Miz turning heel is good, he's been absolutely stale as a babyface. Woods & Truth could work out really well as a tag team but fuck sake give them some promo time to get over. Lastly, I expected the fans to pop more for Maddox when he nailed Orton and then did the DDT. It was a face thing to do against the heel champ. I guess they just don't give a fuck.
> 
> Dat Jarrett mockery.
> 
> ...


brad did the ddt move surprisingly well and did anyone notice the pop orton got?:dance


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> Pretty average show overall except for the mainevent, that's 2 weeks in a row that they've closed the show brilliantly. I loved it.
> 
> The crowd was hot for it from the second Bryan's music hit to the end where Mysterio returned.
> 
> ...


"Mysterio returning and cleaning house was so good to see, hopefully he can work a good feud with Ambrose"
i would rather see him feud with cm punk 
the way ambrose cuts promos and cm punks mic skills + their fcw history would be great:cheer


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

RKO 4life said:


> Best part of the night was Orton.


i think he had a total of 6 segments. did anyone counted?:lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Fucking great RAW! :clap
In my Top 5 this year.

Maddox/Vickie comedy > all! :banderas
Big fucking E IC champ now! :mark:
Miz lol! 
Orton fucking mad! :mark: 
Xavier Woods debut, LOVED it! 
Great Ziggler/Sandow match, dude! Poor Sandow! :bosh5
SHIELD/WYATTS vs. PUNK/BRYAN/USOS/2RHODES :mark: :mark: :mark: :ass
Rollins with that attitude again! :mark:
Booyaka Booyaka coming back! 

And the cream on top of that: Awesome crowd!!! :clap:clap:clap

Even Big Show vs. Ryback was okay.
_DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN_


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I loved how the crowd starting chanting "We Want Ziggler" during the Axel/Big E match and died in two seconds.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

checkcola said:


> No way, at best, he loses by DQ and the feud goes on to TLC were Big Show will go through a table on a fluke like in his feud against Cody.


i honestly do not find his feud with the big show at all, i love him and all but i do not honestly see big show as a big team member in this authority segment:argh:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I loved how the crowd starting chanting "We Want Ziggler" during the Axel/Big E match and died in two seconds.


Story of his whole career.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Story of his whole career.


Negged.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Negged.


Alright.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



ashes11 said:


> Looks like this is the beginning of me just reading the results online till mania season


First time reading the spoilers and not watching in 2 years

Multiple posts on how good the show was

Lol at me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Show sucked except the main event and Big E winning the IC title.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Barry Dylan said:


> Show sucked except the main event and Big E winning the IC title.


More or less. One or two more segements may have been decent, too.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

JBL > everything on this show bar Big E and main event. He was on fire tonight.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty good show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It may have been one stupid ass idea, especially to put Sandow and Ziggler in that match, but I thoroughly enjoyed it to the end lol.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty good show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

show off :mark:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This was a pretty good show. I enjoyed the opening segment and all of Orton's segments this week. Big E winning the IC title was good as I dislike Axel and the crowd were so into it. Ziggler/Sandow was mildly entertaining and the ME was great.

Some really weird booking decisions going into SS though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually enjoyed this raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched the football game instead but this Raw sounds good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I have zero feeling left when Cena comes out...I don't hate him, I don't like him, I just do my absolute best not to acknowledge him...He just leaves me with a bored, sad feeling, that I'd really rather just ignore with all my power. Seems people are so bored and careless, hopeless to even boo him most of the time anymore, which is why you are hearing a lot more cheering for him from his goddamned fans...Something inside is making us really try to repress this Jesus, I mean John...Oh yeah, add Del Rio to that fucking equation.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> show off :mark:


lol at Ziggler mocking the Fargo strut


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

...and I thought Cryme Tyme was the 'blackest' tag team I've ever seen.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Can't believe the amount of people complaining about getting a great match for free when they had no intentions of paying money to see it to begin with. Jesus fucking Christ I don't know what's wrong with some of you. Seriously. Only wrestling fans would cry over something as ridiculous as that. this ppv sux no buys omg y r they givin this match away 4 free stoopidz. Why the fuck do you care lol? Surely to God watching it in proper quality on your TV is better than watching it on some shitty stream. Apparently not. Of all the things to complain about, getting something that you want for free really shouldn't be one of them. Some of you I just don't know tbh...


The match would have been an elimination match instead of a generic tag match, it would have been given much more time on PPV, and the finish wouldn't have been just a typical babyface showcase.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#Mark said:


> The match would have been an elimination match instead of a generic tag match, it would have been given much more time on PPV, and the finish wouldn't have been just a typical babyface showcase.


Amazing crystal ball you have there. I bet you still weren't buying the PPV to see it. Cry harder over getting free stuff. It doesn't make you look foolish at all.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Still pissed that big e is the new IC champ people talk about Axel but Langston is even worst and doesn't even deserve it, people thing axels reign was bad you just wait.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

So pumped about Big E. He's been awesome.

How much time did the main event get?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brye said:


> So pumped about Big E. He's been awesome.
> 
> How much time did the main event get?


Main Event (included entrances and the post-match beat down) took around half an hour


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't speak for everyone, but I had pretty much decided if we got the 6on6 match as an elimination match at Svs I would've ordered it. I'm certainly not gonna complain with that we got, but it is silly WWE would screw themselves by putting such a big match (which included both The Wyatt Family and Shield teaming together), but again, it's their loss. There's pretty much no reason to buy SVS now in my books. I suppose I should thank WWE for that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CYC said:


> Main Event (included entrances and the post-match beat down) took around half an hour


(Y)

Gonna have to give that a look.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Sandrone said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I had pretty much decided if we got the 6on6 match as an elimination match at Svs I would've ordered it. I'm certainly not gonna complain with that we got, but it is silly WWE would screw themselves by putting such a big match (which included both The Wyatt Family and Shield teaming together), but again, it's their loss. There's pretty much no reason to buy SVS now in my books. I suppose I should thank WWE for that.


RIGHT! They saved you money. Why the hell would you be complaining lol? I don't get it. And besides, chances are they'll end up doing a bunch of rematches on Raw next week anyways. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they book another 8 or 12 man tag to keep things ticking over heading into TLC which is only 3 weeks away.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Amazing crystal ball you have there. I bet you still weren't buying the PPV to see it. Cry harder over getting free stuff. It doesn't make you look foolish at all.


No crystal ball, just common sense. It's foolish of you to think the match on PPV would have the same quality as a filler RAW main event.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Really enjoyed RAW. It seemed to go really fast, which always means its a good show.

Orton looked brutal against Maddox, those headshots! lol.

Big E, great push he's receiving, should be a good reign.

The Authority were great again, Kane is fitting in nicely. 

Cena looked pumped and hopefully he'll finish off Del Rio on Sunday and move onto a bigger feud.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#Mark said:


> No crystal ball, just common sense. It's foolish of you to think the match on PPV would have the same quality as a filler RAW main event.


Tons of Raw matches have been better quality matches than what we've got on PPV this year. It's not foolish at all, especially considering the fact that it ran about 20 minutes. And it doesn't bother me in the slightest because I got to see it on my TV without having to go to the bother of getting a stream or downloading it. Since I was never buying Survivor Series to begin with, I really don't give a shit where it took place, Survivor Series, Raw, Smackdown. Who cares other than silly people like yourself getting mad because WWE are losing out by NOT taking your money. Like you were ever buying it in the first place.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Musical fucking chairs... I remember when we used to get lingerie contests


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I can see a handicap TLC match next month between Punk/Bryan and the Wyatt family, assuming Bray is okay. They could always have a partner, but not sure who. It won't be Rey, he's not gonna get into a TLC match right away or ever, he can barely work as it is.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

raw was worth it just for the jarrett strut


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Main event was awesome. Marked for Rey.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fortitude said:


> Really enjoyed RAW. *It seemed to go really fast, which always means its a good show.*
> 
> Orton looked brutal against Maddox, those headshots! lol.
> 
> ...


Those Russo Nitros ALWAYS went fast, and look where WCW is today.

Terrible show again. VERY weak Survivor Series build and WAY too gimmicky with TWO non-wrestler matches, musical chairs, and Ziggler and Sandow being wasted hitting each other with musical instruments in a goofy hardcore match with no feud or story behind it. All the tag matches were good but the rest was lame. Don't get me started on WWE using fainting in an angle just DAYS after AJ fainted in a match. They focused too much on being goofy for the sake of being goofy when there's a PPV in six days.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Entertaining ass show.

As dumb as the broadway brawl sounded I enjoyed every second of it.

Interested to see what happens with Orton and the Authority.

And a great main event. I figured the mystery partner was going to make the save but I couldn't think of who it could be. Marked out big time for rey and im not even a fan of rey.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> At least 1/4 of the IWC is retarded.


Starting with the ones who write "IWC".


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TLC was great last year. Rhodes Scholars VS Rey and Sin Cara, Ryaback and Hell No VS Shield, and Ziggler VS Cena were all good matches. I have a feeling this year's will be significantly worse.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I was actually surprised at how they let Ziggler do that Jeff Jarrett thing.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw COUNTRY Discussion Thread - 11/18/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> Christmas RAW is always a fun show . Meh, happy with this one if Mickie is making an appearance


*I guess you were pretty disappointed , No Mickie James!!! *


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

A lifetime ago, WCW decided to put on free tv, just before a ppv, WHC Hollywood Hogan vs. Goldberg. It did one of the highest ratings and beat Raw that night, but they lost so much money by not having it on ppv. WCW made a lot of "bad for business" calls back then, but this was one of their worst. 

Now I'm not saying that this Raw's main event is on equal footing with Hogan/Goldberg in the height of the Monday Night Wars, and I'm not saying that I didn't love the match. But with all this best for business theme going on, the WWE really screwed themselves out of a lot of money.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rhinestone Cowboys are my new favorite band :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This thread be like:


----------

